# DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung​*http://www.nw.de/nachrichten/nachrichten/nachrichten/20326154_Angler-an-der-kurzen-Leine.html


 Der nordrhein-westfälische Umweltminister Johannes Remmel (Grüne), bekanntlich weder Jägern noch Anglern zugeneigt und schon parteipolitisch eher der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie verpflichtet,  hat sich einiges vorgenommen.

 Nicht nur die Jäger, sondern auch die Angler sollen nun noch stärker gegängelt werden. 

Beide Gruppen sollen ihr jeweilige Tun in Zukunft stärker an ökologischen Prinzipien und am Tierschutz orientieren.

Dass dazu dann wiederum der Geschäftsführer des DAFV diese Position des grünen Umweltministers auch noch stärkt, in dem auch er als einzigen sinnvollen Grund die Verwertung angibt:


> "Das Fangen eines Fisches ist nur dann gerechtfertigt, wenn er anschließend getötet und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt wird."


macht die Sache dem grünen Anglerfeindminister natürlich noch leichter.

Und Spahn hat das ja laut Artikel noch präzisiert und führt das damit vollends in Richtung bundesweites Abknüppelgebot:


> Eine Ausnahme (vom Tötungsgebot) dürfe und müsse lediglich bei "untermaßigen Fischen" und bei "geschützten Arten" gemacht werden.
> Sie seien nach dem Fang lebend ins Wasser zurückzusetzen.



Dass die im DAFV laut Artikel immer noch von "ca. 700.000 Mitgliedern" träumen - nun ja....

Mitglieder haben sie noch knapp über 40 (Landes- und Spezialverbände) - mit bei den Mitgliedern organisierten etwas über 600.000 Zahlern.

Bei den vielen Kündigungen von LV, die im Bundesverband vorliegen, dürfte das auch schon wieder Makulatur sein.

Siehe dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296120

Dass der Geschäftsführer und der DAFV immer noch nicht begreifen, dass die Reduzierung des Angelns auf den Nachrungserwerb mittelfristig das Angeln unmöglich machen wird - weil man Fische einfacher kaufen kann und dazu keiner angeln muss - das wollen wohl die organisierten Angelfischer so.

Sonst würden sie ja nicht immer wieder die Funktionäre wählen und finanzieren und die Hauptamtler so anglerfeindlich gewähren lassen.

Thomas Finkbeiner

Aktualisierung 05.02. 12 Uhr 30


*Erster Landesverband reagiert*​
Da ich selber  momentan nix schreiben will, um nicht in den Knast zu kommen, freue ich mich umso mehr, dass ein Landesverband bereits reagiert hat und dessen Präsi seinen Gesamtvorstand informiert hat.

Klar und eindeutig, daraus zitiert:


> ein weiterer Presseartikel in der bekannten Angelegenheit mit einem Statement des GF des DAFV S. Spahn.
> 
> Besonders interessant ist dabei diese Aussage:
> 
> ...



Angehängt war der Artikel aus der Zeitung als PDF..

Das  war vom Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen

Ich hoffe, dass daraus auch die Forderung auf Entlassung der Geschäftsführer/Hauptamtler und die Abwahl der Ehrenamtler im DAFV resultieren wird..




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ich hab zum Angeln nur zur Verwertung auch ne Meinung - ne deutlich andere.....


[youtube1]TgczQGZScQQ[/youtube1]

[youtube1]vDbuUw7CQ4E[/youtube1]

Deswegen bin ich wohl auch nur Angler und kein organisierter Angelfischer


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Und Spahn hat das ja laut Artikel noch präzisiert und führt das damit vollends in Richtung bundesweites Abknüppelgebot:


> Eine Ausnahme (vom Tötungsgebot) dürfe und müsse lediglich bei "untermaßigen Fischen" und bei "geschützten Arten" gemacht werden.
> Sie seien nach dem Fang lebend ins Wasser zurückzusetzen.



*Der DAFV, seine Haupt- und Ehrenamtler und die den DAFV tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbände,  sind damit in meinen Augen die Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!!*​


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Da hat sich Dr. Spahn ja als echter Wurmfeind geoutet. Diese Verbandsstellungnahme kann man, jedenfalls so wie sie in dem Artikel zitiert wird, als unglücklich bezeichnen.

Gibt es die Entscheidung vom Verwaltungsgericht Münster eigentlich irgendwo öffentlich?

 Schön allerdings der Verweis auf das Fliegenfischen. Da kaufe ich mir für vielleicht 100 Euro eine Tageskarte, die nur die Entnahme eines Fisches pro Tag erlaubt, komme um halb sechs Uhr morgens an den Fluss, will als erstes meine Schnur strecken, da beisst eine 40er Forelle und dann ist Feierabend. Geht's noch?

 Aber vielleicht können die Board-Kollegen in NRW mal die Montage boardfrei nehmen und stattdessen vor dem Umweltministerium demonstrieren: 


*AGGRO* - *A*ngler *g*egen die *g*emeingefährliche *R*emmelisierung des *O*berrheins.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Super! Also ist das Gemeinschaftsfischen nun doch ein Wettfischen. Heisst ja jetzt nur anders!

Und der Herr manifestiert auch noch, dass nach dem Fang das anschliessende Töten eines Fisches selbst dann noch zu erfolgen hat, wenn man nur Tierfutter daraus machen kann!

Ich hab zum Glück weder ne Katze, Hund, Kanninchen, Schaf, Kuh, Ziege.....aaaaah......Mist, aber ein Aquarium! Ob den Salmlern geschredderter Altkarpfen schmeckt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Diese Verbandsstellungnahme kann man, jedenfalls so wie sie in dem Artikel zitiert wird, *als unglücklich bezeichnen.*


UNGLÜCKLICH???????????????????????????????????????????????

Setz mal Deine Verbandlerbrille ab!

Dazu fällt mir einiges anderes ein als "unglücklich", was ich aber öffentlich wegen des deutschen Rechtes nicht schreiben darf.

Hier:
http://www.juris.de/jportal/portal/...suri=/juris/de/nachrichten/zeigenachricht.jsp


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Das hat nichts mit meiner Brille zu tun. Es ist nur zu früh am Morgen, als dass ich schon Kraftausdrücke verwenden könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

ok. akzeptiert..
ich dachte schon..................











PS:
Und wenn mich jetzt noch mal einer anmault, weil ich diese Verbanditen anmaule, dann werd ich zum Viech........


----------



## Bronco84 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Wie sagte noch jemand 

..."Deutschland schafft sich ab".Das beziehe ich grad aufs angeln in Deutschland. 
Wenn ich unsere ach so " grünen " Politiker schon seh geht mir der hut hoch .glauben die wirklich wir gehen alle angeln damit wir was zu essen auf dem Tisch haben ???
Deren einzige sorge ist nicht mit nem peinlichen Zitat in der B... Zeitung zu stehen am nächsten tag. 
Die sollten sich mal ein Beispiel an den Holländern nehmen wo angeln als sport /Hobby gesehen wird!!!! !!!


Gruß bronco


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Wer als organisierter Angelfischer, als Funktionär in einem Landesverband, solche Aussagen unkommentiert stehen lässt und nicht die Entlassung von solchen Hauptamtlichen fordert, der ist vielleicht "*rechtmäßig*" Vertreter der organisierten Angelfischer, seine Arbeit für die ist aber maximal mit "*recht mäßig*" zu beurteilen..


DIESE VERBANDLER SOLLTEN SICH ALLE SCHÄMEN!!!


----------



## Vanner (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Da könnte man doch nur noch kotz.., da sieht man mal wieder was dieser "Verband" für uns Angler macht. Na ja, was soll man von diesen Graugeistern auch erwarten, sind ja nur mit sich selbst beschäftigt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Was mal wieder beweist,das nur die dümmsten Kälber ihre Metzger selber wählen.

Gilt in diesem Fall für beide Metzger..witzig dabei,beiden laufen so langsam die Anhänger davon.

Die einen entwickelten sich zur Spießbürgerlichen Verbots-und Bevormundungspartei,die VDSF/DAFV Stalinisten sind Fortschritts-und Beratungsresistent wie eh und je.

Man punktet auf beiden Seiten nur noch bei satt-dumm-naiven Zeitgenossen welche Freiheit und Selbstverantwortung lieber durch Bevormundung ersetzt haben wollen.

Das Remmel in die populistische Kerbe haut,kann ich durchaus noch verstehen..den Grünen gehen die klassisch grünen Themen aus.Da greift man nach jedem Strohhalm, um überhaupt noch wahrgenommen zu werden.

Das der jetzt ausgerechnet von Spahn auch noch Schützenhilfe bekommt,dürfte ihm wochenlang andauernde feuchte Anti Angler Träume bereiten.

Was Spahn sich da als Kommentar leistet,wohlbemerkt als GV des angebl.Angelfischerverbands, kann man unter 3 Aspekten sehen.

1.Hilflosigkeit

2.Inkompetenz

3.Beides

Enschuldigt nix,macht es nur noch schlimmer als es ohnehin schon ist.

Jede der Varianten macht ihn gleichermassen für eine echte Interessenvertretung untragbar und eindeutig fehl am Platze.

Wie so viele andere aus der DAFV Truppe auch.

WEG DAMIT

Solche Leute gehören Hauptamtlich an den Platz,an dem sie kein Unheil mehr stiften können:

In den Ruhestand !


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ich schreib dazu erst mal ne Weile nix mehr, sonst komm ich in Knast...........


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Aktive Benutzer in diesem Thema: 106 (Registrierte Benutzer: 18, Gäste: 88)



Es scheint ja doch ein paar Leute (Angler?) zu interessieren!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Sollte jemand zu einer Demo gehen, wäre die Mitnahme von stinkendem unnötig totgeschlagenem Fisch ein schönes Mitbringsel. Das konnte man von Asterix und Obelix schon lernen, was mit Fisch noch alles Möglich ist.


----------



## theeltunker (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ich armer Tor!!!

Dachte ich doch, dass ein Verband in etwa so was ist wie eine Gewerkschaft sei. Da die Gewerkschaft die Interessen seiner Mitglieder schützt und versucht die Arbeits- (Hobby-)bedingungen zu verbessern, ist der Arbeitgeber (radikaler Tierschützer, Verordnungsgeber, usw....) der natürliche "Feind" (Gesprächspartner).
Also setzen sich die Gewerkschaftler hin und stellen fest, wo es Probleme im Betrieb gibt, (ohne das Wohl des Gesamtunternehmens ausser acht zu lassen) und machen Vorschläge, wie man diese Probleme  beseitigt. Dort wo es keinen gemeinsamen Nenner gibt werden für beide tragbare Kompromisse geschlossen.
Ich habe aber noch nie gehört, dass die Gewerkschaft Lohnkürzungen, Lohnverzicht, die Einführung der Sklaverei oder Abbau von Arbeitsplätzen vorschlägt.

Genau das machen jetzt die von uns gewählten Verbandsvertreter. Da haben wohl Einige dieser angeblichen Interessenvertreter den Schuss nicht gehört. Schlimmer noch, wenn das Angeln letztendlich gänzlich verboten wurde, braucht's auch keinen Verband mehr!! 
Ich spreche diesen Menschen die Kompetenz ab, mich und meine Anliegen zu vertreten!!!#q#q#q#q

Ich armer Tor!!


----------



## Sharpo (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Dann bekommen wir ja doch endlich unser angelverbot in nrw oder will der minister uns alle vergiften?

Die Arbeit von dr. M. Somit adabsurdum gemacht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

In der Wirtschaft würde man Spahn abmahnen bzw. als Mitglieder der Geschäftsführung gleich feuern, da er gegen die Interessen des Unternehmens verstößt und Rufschädigung betreibt.

Vereinen die einen Verband unterstützen, wo solche Leute an der Spitze sitzen, ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

Wie alt ist der eigentlich? Kommt da schon Altersstarrsinn oder schwindende Geisteskraft in Frage?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Kannste knicken..der faule DAFV Fisch stinkt vom Kopfe her dermaßen nach ideologischer Buttersäure,das er nix anderes mehr wahrnimmt..nicht mal den eigenen,drohenden Kollaps.

Was Spahn da betreibt,ist "nur" noch ein weiterer Nagel im Sarg des DAFV.Auch ne Art der einzig sinnvollen Verwertung.


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

@Taxidermist

du kannst ruhig davon ausgehen, dass dieses Thema viele Angler interessiert.
Ich jedenfalls sehe mich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr von diesen Hampelmännern vertreten. Darum bin ich auch nach über 30 Jahre als organisierte Angler unterwegs, aus diesem Verein ausgetreten. 
Viele Grüße,
Knurri


----------



## Tricast (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Zu diesem Beispiel kann ich nur Wikepedia empfehlen: Vorauseilender Gehorsam. Ganz besonders hat mir folgender Auszug gefallen: _Dieses Sozialverhalten ist beschrieben in der Satire Duodez von Hermann Löns:  „Bald ist er so weit, daß er am Fernsprecher dienert, ... [er] gewöhnt  sich daran, selbst zu sich selber und im Schlaf kein Wort zu sagen, was  irgend Anstoß erregen könnte.“__[1]

_Die Frage ist nur, wird der auch von Petra oder den Grünen bezahlt und steht heimlich in deren Diensten.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Peter61 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ich halte das ganze mehr als Verwerflich.
Lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz (kenne ja nicht das Eurige) ist mitd er Fischerei die Pflicht zur Hege und zur Nachhaltigkeit verbundnen. Sprich, einen gesunden sich selbst reproduzierenden Fischbestand zu halten und zu fördern. Dazu gehört die Fischerei, sprich auch die Entnahme, sowie auch laichfähige Zukunftsfische zur Bestandserhaltung udn Reproduktion zurück zu setzen.
In der Fischerei insbesondere mit der Angel, kann ich nicht wie bei der Jagd gezielt auswählen und schießen. Sondern ich muss nehmen was kommt. Lt. Tierschutzgesetz was noch höher verankert ist als das Fischereigesetz auf Landesebene. Nach § 1 Satz 2 TierSchutzGesetz, darf niemand einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen,  Leider oder Schäden zufügen. Nun das heist, muss ein Angler einen Fisch den er nicht verwerten kann, dennoch abschlagen, so fügt er über den Fang nicht nur Leid, sondern auch noch zusätzlichen Schaden zu. Zudem er möglicherweise gegen das Gesetz der Hege und Nachhaltigkeit verstößt. 
Ein Richter der das absegnet das alles abgekeult werden muss, sollte ggf noch mal Gedanken darüber machen was er da tut. Unabhängig von dessen Qualifikation.
Das mal hier als Kurzfrom.


----------



## Bronco84 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Es fehlen Angler in den Verbänden. Und ich meine wirklich Angler und nicht irgendwelche dahergelaufenen ( ex) Politiker oder 
Funktionäre die nicht mal 3 fische auseinander halten können. Außer es ist bei ihrem liebligsitaliener auf der Speisekarte. ( den wir wahrscheinlich noch bezahlen wenn wieder Verbandstreffen ist)
Aber solange hecht gegen karpfenangler schießt oder stipper gegen spinnfischer ist das wohl nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Vor wenigen Jahren dachte ich immer, dass wir Angler die Politik und die Tierschützer fürchten müssen. Doch weit gefehlt! Wir müssen in erster Linie unsere "Interessenvertreter" fürchten. Die, die durch einen Teil der deutschen Angler bezahlt werden. 

Der Untergang von Angeldeutschland hat ja bereits vor gefühlten 100 Jahren angefangen, jedoch hat die Geschwindigkeit des Untergangs mit der Fusion deutlich zugenommen. 

Die Frage stellt sich zur Zeit, ob die doch begriffen haben, dass die Verbände in der jetzigen Form und mit den derzeitigen Personen keine Zukunft mehr haben und die aus diesem Grund unser Hobby so weit wie möglich einschränken bzw. gar vernichten wollen? Frei nach dem Motto "Wenn nicht mit uns, dann auch nicht ohne uns"? 

Wobei vielen von denen unser Hobby ja eh egal sein kann, da ja sogar die Person mit Einzelvertretungsbefugnis der deutschen (organisierten) Angler wohl noch nie eine Angel in der Hand hatte und zumindest keinen Fischereischein besitzt und somit von den Verboten und Regeln nicht betroffen ist bzw. nie sein wird. Trotzdem lässt man sie frei walten, sogar die sich zumindest ein wenig mit unserem Hobby auskennen, schießen gegen uns.

Man könnte mit einen Rückblick auf die Entwicklung unseres Hobbies in den letzten 100 Jahre Bücher füllen, für einen Blick in die Zukunft brauchen wir nicht einmal mehr den Bleistift anspitzen. Was den Naturschützern natürlich auch in den Kram passt- dann werden keine Bäume für Papier benötigt...

 Fischen zur Verwertung? Noch, in ein paar Jahren gibt es nur noch Casting auf der grünen Wiese und Fisch im Geschäft....

 Gute Nacht Angeldeutschland!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*Erster Landesverband reagiert*​
Da ich selber  momentan nix schreiben will, um nicht in den Knast zu kommen, freue ich mich umso mehr, dass ein Landesverband bereits reagiert hat und dessen Präsi seinen Gesamtvorstand informiert hat.

Klar und eindeutig, daraus zitiert:


> ein weiterer Presseartikel in der bekannten Angelegenheit mit einem Statement des GF des DAFV S. Spahn.
> 
> Besonders interessant ist dabei diese Aussage:
> 
> ...



Angehängt war der Artikel aus der Zeitung als PDF..

Das  war vom Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen

Ich hoffe, dass daraus auch die Forderung auf Entlassung der Geschäftsführer/Hauptamtler und die Abwahl der Ehrenamtler im DAFV resultieren wird..




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Peter61 schrieb:


> Lt. Tierschutzgesetz was noch höher verankert ist als das Fischereigesetz auf Landesebene. Nach § 1 Satz 2 TierSchutzGesetz, darf niemand einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leider oder Schäden zufügen. Nun das heist, muss ein Angler einen Fisch den er nicht verwerten kann, dennoch abschlagen, so fügt er über den Fang nicht nur Leid, sondern auch noch zusätzlichen Schaden zu.


 
 Das heißt, dass wir dankbar sein dürfen, überhaupt *noch* zu angeln! Fische können auch gekauft werden...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Tricast schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, wird der auch von Petra oder den Grünen bezahlt und steht heimlich in deren Diensten.



Glaube ich nicht,die wären ja schön blöd dafür eigenes Geld zu investieren,wenn das die zu "bekämpfende"Seite schon prima selbst erledigt.

Und das kann der DAFV,wie das Beispiel zeigt,ja super:banghead:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> *Offiziell gebe es dort kein Wettangeln mehr, es heiße nun "Gemeinschaftsfischen". *
> 
> Damit wisst Ihr nun was bei Gemeinschaftsfischen von Verbandsseite stets anzunehmen:
> ein verdecktes Wettfischen!
> ...


 
 Gab es da nicht mal eine Vereinbarung zwischen DAFV/ LSFV NDS wegen der Beiträge? Eventuell sollte Frau Dr. schon einmal den Sparstrumpf leeren...


----------



## Peter61 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass wir dankbar sein dürfen, überhaupt *noch* zu angeln! Fische können auch gekauft werden...



Klar Fische springen von alleine in die Dose. Nahrungserwerb ist nur noch Industrie und die Babys kommen nur noch aus dem Reagenzglas. 

Nein ist es nicht, denn wir haben zum einen das Kulturgut, welches in Bayern hoch verankert ist. Zum anderen die Pflicht zur Hege!

Das können weder Fischereiberechtigte leisten, die zudem keinen Qualifikationsnachweis benötigen noch der Staat alleine.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

[selbst zensiert...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................]


----------



## Rolfhubert (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Hallo liebe "Noch"mitangler.

Ich hab die Kröte Setzkescherverbot geschluckt.
Ich hab die Kröte "nix mehr Wettangeln" geschluckt.
IIch hab die Kröte "nix mehr lebender Köderfisch" geschluckt.
Ich hab die Kröte "DAV-VDSF" geschluckt.
Aber jetzt reicht es mir.
Einen Verband,der so einen Sch.... verzapft,
werde ich nicht mehr bezahlen.
Aber 2016 spar ich mir die Beiträge :e

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Peter61 schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, denn wir haben zum einen das Kulturgut, welches in Bayern hoch verankert ist. Zum anderen die Pflicht zur Hege!


 
 Das nennt man Optimismus...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Rolfhubert schrieb:


> Einen Verband,der so einen Sch.... verzapft,
> werde ich nicht mehr bezahlen.
> Aber 2016 spar ich mir die Beiträge :e
> 
> Gruß Rolf




#6#6#6#6#6#6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296120


----------



## Peter61 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Leider haben wir als Angler keinen DIREKTEN Einfluss auf den Bundesverband, sondern nur nach dem Delegiertenssystem über die Landes, oder noch weiter runter gebrochen sogar nur auf Bezirksverbandebene.

Und wenn man da schon solche Vertreter sitzen hat, wie bei uns der Fall - Thomas kennt das schon, die eigentlich nicht die Angler vertreten. Was soll da bittschön oben raus kommen?


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Einen Verband,der so einen Sch.... verzapft,
> werde ich nicht mehr bezahlen.
> Aber 2016 spar ich mir die Beiträge


Wenn du in einem verein bist, so wie ich auch, dann hast du da überhaupt keinen Einfluß drauf!
Der Verein bezahlt nämlich die Beiträge für den Angel-Vermeidungs-Verband.
Einzige Chance, bei der nächsten HV auf die Unfähigkeit dieser Beitragsverschlinger hinweisen und für einen Austritt plädieren.
Und im besten Fall, dafür eine Mehrheit finden!

Jürgen


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Thomas arbeitest du jetzt mit der DJZ zusammen? 

Ne Spaß.

In der neuen DJZ warnt mal wieder einer der seit jahren da oben mitwirkt das wir aufpassen sollten in wie weit wir uns von der Politik "steuern" lassen und welche Auswüchse das dann hätte.


Ich warne jetzt seit 1985 aber man Lacht ja nur und es wird alles nicht so kommen und uns passiert ja nix ....


Weiter machen.
|wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Peter61 schrieb:


> Was soll da bittschön oben raus kommen?



Es kommt raus,was ansonsten unten rauskommt


----------



## Deep Down (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



gründler schrieb:


> ........aber man Lacht ja nur und es wird alles nicht so kommen und uns passiert ja nix ....
> 
> |wavey:



Noch besser sind die Aussagen: Wir haben (mal wieder Dank unseres ständigen Nachgebens) Schlimmeres verhindert!


Wo ist der Kotzsmiley?


----------



## Sharpo (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Zur Hege.
95% der Gewässer in Deutschland beduerfe  keine Hege. 
Wer dieses maerchen noch glaubt das wir hegen muessen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Hege? 
Davon ist im Artikel kein Wort gefallen!!!

*Laut Dr. Spahn wird nur und ausschliesslich zur Verwertung als Menschen- oder Tierfutter geangelt!!*

[selbst zensiert.......................................... .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ...........]


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung​*
> http://www.beta.nw-news.de/nachrich...hten/20326154_Angler-an-der-kurzen-Leine.html



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ich bin entsetzt!

Dass der grüne Remmel & seine Lakaien vom Umweltministerium und Tierschutzbund direkt nach vorn springen, war ja zu erwarten.

Dass hier der Sprung vom "Trophäenangeln in Anlagen" sofort zum "normalen Angeln" gemacht wird, bestätigt schlimmste Erwartungen.
Das wollten bis gestern ja viele im Board nicht glauben.

Und dass Spahn hier auf die Knie fällt und _*piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeep*_,
uns allen in den Rücken fällt,
muss Konsequenzen haben.

_Landesvertreter, Präsidiumsmitglieder, Funktionäre,
wenn unter euch noch irgendwer ist, 
der für das Angeln in Deutschland und für die Angler, 
völlig egal ob organisiert oder unorganisiert 
(denn es betrifft alle), 
einstehen will:
feuert diesen Geschäftsführer umgehend,
tretet umgehend dafür ein, dass es verdammt viele Gründe für das Angeln gibt, nicht nur Killen & Fressen,
und geht mit dieser Aussage an Politik, Presse, Öffentlichkeit._


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _*Landesvertreter, Präsidiumsmitglieder, Funktionäre,*
> *wenn unter euch noch irgendwer ist*,
> *der für das Angeln in Deutschland und für die Angler*,
> völlig egal ob organisiert oder unorganisiert
> ...



Häääää??

[selbst zensiert.......................................... .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ...........]


----------



## thomas-coe (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Unglaublich, da fehlen einem die Worte. 
Zu Petraanzeigen und ähnliches kommt nichtmal eine Regung. Aber hier wird dann mal fein vorgeprescht.
Im März gibts hier bei uns im Verband eine Abstimmung über Beitragserhöungen, einmal zum Landesverband und dann zum Bundesverband. Unseren Landesverband, Wesfalen und Lippe, werden wir vom Verein wohl unterstützen (von dem gibts für uns oft gute Unterstützung, was andere vieleicht anders sehen mögen).
Die Beitragserhöung Bundesverband kann/darf meiner Meinung nach niemand zustimmen.

Ich verstehe so etwas nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Beitragserhöhung für den BV abstimmen???

Wer da jetzt immer noch nicht kündigt und sowas weiter duldet, ist der gleiche Anglerfeind!!!

Man kann über Austritt abstimmen - alles andere ist mehr als lächerlich und anglerfeindlich in meinen Augen.

[selbst zensiert.......................................... .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ...........]


----------



## Sharpo (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Moehlenkamp und austreten. Lol
eher geht der mit dem dafv unter


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

An alle: bitte übermittelt diesen Link 
http://www.beta.nw-news.de/nachrich...hten/20326154_Angler-an-der-kurzen-Leine.html
euren Vorständen
und verweist auch auf diese 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372
(und andere) Diskussion(en) im Anglerboard.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

????
Was soll das bringen? 

Die organisierten Angelfischer wollen das doch so!!

Die wählen doch ihre Vereinsvorsitzenden, die wiederum die LV-Delegierten und die wieder die Funktionäre im Bundesverband, welche dann solche Geschäftsführer einstellen - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend..

Wollten sies anders, wären andere Leute am Ruder - vom Verein über Kreis/Regionalverbände und LV bis zum Bundesverband..

[selbst zensiert.......................................... .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ...........]


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=288051&highlight=Verlogenes+B%FCndnis&page=4



#c|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


Alles wird gut für euch Angler....... lasst euch sagen..... wird sich gaaaaar nix ändern.



Ps: Beim nächsten besatz sollte mal jemand ne Anzeige schreiben,geht doch nicht das die Fische in Kübeln per Rutsche usw.ins Wasser fallen..Streß Leid....Warum aussetzen zum Angeln,warum nicht an alle Mitglieder gleich verteilen vom Lkw in die tüte rein.Warum noch chmal Angeln kann man doch gleich sofort töten,so erspart man sich Streß und Leid und Burn Out.
lg


----------



## Sharpo (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Jetzt kann der DSAV mal zeigen was in ihm steckt.


----------



## Knispel (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn du in einem verein bist, so wie ich auch, dann hast du da überhaupt keinen Einfluß drauf!
> Der Verein bezahlt nämlich die Beiträge für den Angel-Vermeidungs-Verband.
> Einzige Chance, bei der nächsten HV auf die Unfähigkeit dieser Beitragsverschlinger hinweisen und für einen Austritt plädieren.
> Und im besten Fall, dafür eine Mehrheit finden!
> ...



Oder einfach den Verbandsbeitrag von dem Mitgliedsbeitrag des Vereines abziehen. Müssten nur viele Mitglieder machen und das Geld auf ein Sperrkonto legen.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Gruendler


fuer 8 wochen nach besatz die gewaesser sperren.


----------



## ronram (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Heutzutage gehen doch alle auf die Straße und machen ihrem Unmut Luft...obwohl es gar nichts zu meckern gibt.

Wieso eigentlich nicht die Angler?
Wir werden doch tatsächlich schikaniert und benachteiligt.
Wird Zeit, dass wir mal wütend durch die Straßen ziehen.

Ich bin ja ein sehr ruhiger und sachlicher Mensch, aber da wäre ich dabei.
So...wer kennt sich mit der Organisation von Demonstrationen aus? :-D


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Gruendler
> 
> 
> fuer 8 wochen nach besatz die gewaesser sperren.


 

Nix da,einem Tier ist so wenig "Streß"..etc.wie möglich usw. bla bla bla.

Der Lkw kommt,alle Mitglieder kommen zum Vereinsheim/See und dann werden die Fischis verteilt.

So brauch kein fisch mehr durch Haken oder Drill Abriss,Verwundet....gefangen...etc. werden und man fördert so keine neuen Straftaten die gegen das TSG verstoßen.

Also das "Leid" schon vorher einschränken bezw.es nicht dazu kommen lassen in form von Angeln gehen.

Ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ich habe einmal gegen den Verbleib in dem Verband gestimmt und werde es auch wieder tun.

 Die Aussage von dem Herrn macht mir Angst.
 Er sagt halt das ich kein guter Angler bin.
 Ich behaupte umgekehrt, so ein Angler wie von Ihm als gut dargestellt, möchte ich auch nie werden.
 Dann Wechsel ich lieber zum Naturschutz und Angel eben nicht mehr.
Eine Ausnahme (vom Tötungsgebot) dürfe und müsse lediglich bei "untermaßigen Fischen" und bei "geschützten Arten" gemacht werden.
Sie seien nach dem Fang lebend ins Wasser zurückzusetzen. .
 Solche Aussagen machen mir mehr Angst als die Forderungen der PETA.
 Ihr Tierschutzgedanke geht mir lediglich zu weit, aber ich verdanke ihnen auch viele Bilder des Schmunzelns.

 Es macht mir halt Freude sich draußen der Natur zu stellen und mit einem Zielfisch zu beweisen, das man noch immer ein erfolgreicher Jäger ist.
 Ich mache mir halt nicht viel daraus Fisch zu essen, und diese heimlichen Geschöpfe erscheinen mir auch oft als viel zu schützenswert, als sie so ohne wahren Grund nur so zu töten.

 Mag es auch sein, es gelingt mir als Beweis hin und wieder mal einen Fisch runter zu würgen, wäre es für einen befreundeten Angler (Fischallergie) wohl lebensgefährlich.
 Nun will man mir wohl immer mehr meinen Zugang zur Natur nehmen, weil ich so unvernünftig sei..

 Es ist wie es ist, man darf zwar in Deutschland ohne Vorteilsnahme kein Tier quälen.
 Kann man es aber so begründen darf man es auch hunderttausendfach legal tun.
 Aber selbst wenn es um Freizeitnutzung geht darf man wohl ganze Lebensräume gefährden, weil schlicht übersehen wird das da denn Millionen Tiere leiden.
 Und da angesiedelt ist auch wieder der Angler der dieser Aussage folgen mag.
Eine Ausnahme (vom Tötungsgebot) dürfe und müsse lediglich bei "untermaßigen Fischen" und bei "geschützten Arten" gemacht werden.
 Auch so kann man ganze Lebensräume gefährden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Die Aussage von dem Herrn macht mir Angst.
> Er sagt halt das ich kein guter Angler bin.


Dieser "Herr" spricht nicht von/für  Angler, sondern von/für organisierte Angelfischer - auch wenn jetzt wieder Angler drunter leiden müssen..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und genau deswegen bin ich froh, kein organisierter Angelfischer, sondern noch richtiger Angler zu sein.
> 
> Macho an:
> Das Verhältnis
> ...



Denn:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die organisierten Angelfischer wollen das doch so!!
> 
> Die wählen doch ihre Vereinsvorsitzenden, die wiederum die LV-Delegierten und die wieder die Funktionäre im Bundesverband, welche dann solche Geschäftsführer einstellen - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend..
> 
> Wollten sies anders, wären andere Leute am Ruder - vom Verein über Kreis/Regionalverbände und LV bis zum Bundesverband..


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ich sag doch: maximal noch 10 oder 15 Jahre... der Typ sollte sich was schämen. Obwohl mich das jetzt nicht wirklich wundert.

Der reine Verzehrkram ist wie gesagt die Achillesferse des Ganzen.

Man stelle sich so ne Aussage/Action in England vor - das würde dort wohl umgehend mit politisch motiviertem Mord enden :q

Wäre schön, wenn sich die Angelpresse der Spahnsch'en Aussage annehmen würde - dieser Skandal ist IMO schon fast ein Titelthema oder ne Sonderausgabe wert.

Und hoffentlich schießt da auch die ausländische Anglerpresse aus allen Rohren.

Mir geht ja schon die hiesige Entnahmepflicht für Waller gewaltig aufn Keks. Bei nem sowieso unessbaren Riesen-Fettfisch werd ich da definitiv auf ex zum völlig ungeschickten Landungsvolltrottel mit null Kraft in den Maulgreifflossen - die Greifflossenkraft reicht da dann grade noch so zum Aushängen des Blinkers 

Ich schlag nix tot, was ich weder allein heimtransportieren noch essen kann.


----------



## NedRise (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Hallo,

was kann ich den als Normalsterblicher Angler tun? Um diesem "Angler-Verband" die Grundlage,bzw. meine Beiträge zu entziehen?

P.S. Eine Ernstgemeine Frage, mir sträuben sich echt die Haare.

Gruss.

Michael


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ich weiß nicht, ob Dr. Spahn das so genehmigt hat oder ob er dazu überhaupt Gelegenheit hatte.
Als Verband kann man ja einerseits eine geltende Rechtslage beschreiben, andererseits sollte man aber auch immer auf gesetz- und verordnungsgeberische Verbesserungen der Rahmenbedingungen hinwirken.

Die Beschreibung der geltenden Rechtslage macht in der Binnenkommunikation Sinn, nämlich um die eigenen Mitglieder vor strafbarem Handeln und Rechtsverstößen zu bewahren. Dann war allerdings die Veröffentlichung in einer allgemeinen (Regional-) Zeitung ein vollkommen ungeeigneter Kommunikationsweg. Zudem ist die Beschreibung der Rechtslage so wie geschehen unzutreffend und geht auch an der Lebenswirklichkeit an den Gewässern vorbei.

Drängen auf Verbesserungen der rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen wäre an der Stelle möglich und geboten gewesen; gerade weil ja der NRW-Umweltminister schärfere Gesetze für/ gegen Jäger und Angler vorbereiten lässt. Das war Gegenstand des Artikels und musste Dr. Spahn bewusst sein. Gleichwohl verzichtet er, in alter VDSF-Manier, Verbesserungen einzufordern. Stattdessen wird die sattsam bekannte schiefe Ebene des Trophäenangelns bemüht, um die es nun wirklich nicht geht. Eine derartige Massendiskreditierung der Mehrheit der Angler ist so überflüssig wie die Blumenkohlkrankheit.

Dabei gäbe es durchaus Verbesserungen einzufordern: Im Rahmen der guten fachlichen Praxis (waidgerechtes Angeln) bedarf es keiner Anwendung des TSchG. Auch wenn sich einige wenige Entscheidungen von Instanzgerichten anders lesen mögen: Es ist rechtlich nicht haltbar, aus dem TSchG abzuleiten, dass jeder nicht geschonte Fisch am Haken getötet, entnommen und verwertet werden muss. Ich will die ganze Diskussion zu catch & decide nicht wiederholen. Aber Angler haben auch bei Verwendung selektivster Methoden Beifänge (wie Berufsfischer). Sie haben die Chance, Beifänge schonend und mit geringen Mortalitätsraten zurückzusetzen - und daran sollten sie ausgerechnet aus Gründen des Tierschutzes gehindert sein, indem man ihnen eine Notschlachtungsverpflichtung für Tiere auferlegt, die sich vielleicht während des Drills ein wenig aufgeregt haben, aber fünf Minuten später schon wieder fressen können? Es ist ein Irrglaube und rechtsfehlerhaft, wenn man meint, dass sich die Verwertungsabsicht auf jeden Fisch beziehen muss, den man an die Angel bekommt - dann müsste nämlich konsequenterweise auch der geschonte Fisch von der Verwertungsabsicht des Anglers erfasst werden. Denn der Angler weiß ja nicht vor dem Biss, ob er einen geschonten oder ungeschonten Fisch an den Haken bekommt. Herr Dr. Spahn möge bitte zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass eine _generelle_ Verwertungsabsicht im TSchG nach geltendem Recht ausreicht. Und selbst wenn hierüber Unklarheit bestünde, so wäre hier eine gute Gelegenheit für Dr. Spahn gewesen, rechtliche Präzisierungen/ Klarstellungen einzufordern, auch wenn die von mir genannten manchem Angler nicht weit genug gehen mögen. Forderungen aufstellen, dass ist wohl beim DAFV nicht vorgesehen.
Stattdessen übt der Verbandsvertreter, wenn er denn richtig zitiert wurde, nur das Ineinentopfwerfen von selektiven Anglern und sogenannten Trophäenanglern. Und die beiden haben so gut wie nichts miteinander zu tun. Aber diese Gleichmacherei im Schlechten trägt erheblich dazu bei, dass es zu einer Versachlichung und rechtlichen Absicherung des selektiven Angelns in Deutschland nicht kommt. Angelgegner könnten das kaum besser hinbekommen. 
Und noch einmal ganz banal und praktisch:
Ich möchte mir einen oder zwei Barsche fangen für die Pfanne. Reicht mir. Ich fange einen Meterhecht, ungeschont, aber vielleicht voll mit Rogen. Nun mag ich aber Hecht nicht so gerne und schon gar nicht so ein Monster, dass ich die ganze Woche über nicht aufgegessen bekomme. Sollte das Tierschutzgesetz mich verpflichten, den Hecht zu töten? Nach den Äußerungen des DAFV-Repräsentanten ja. Wie absurd ist das denn?
DAFV: Rasche Klarstellung ist geboten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> DAFV: Rasche Klarstellung ist geboten!


Träumer....
[selbst zensiert.......................................... .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ...........]



> nur das Ineinentopfwerfen von selektiven Anglern und sogenannten Trophäenanglern. Und die beiden haben so gut wie nichts miteinander zu tun


Wer das trennt, denkt wie Spahn. 
Es ist die gleiche Denke, die zu diesem VDSF und DAFV-Gebahren führte und deren Ergebnis wir nun bewundern dürfen...

[youtube1]TgczQGZScQQ[/youtube1]

[youtube1]vDbuUw7CQ4E[/youtube1]

Deswegen bin ich wohl auch nur Angler und kein organisierter Angelfischer


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Und hoffentlich schießt da auch die ausländische Anglerpresse aus allen Rohren.


 

Die Lachen schon seit Jaaahren und solange da niemand kontakt aufnimmt oder das was hier gerade abgeht an diese weiterleitet,werden sie weiter müde lächeln und sich denken ja die Deutschen....... 

Aber wie man sieht gibt es auch da mehr und mehr Verbote kein lebend köfi mehr,kein Setzi mehr,Nachtangelverbote..usw.auch die gelobten Anglerländer ziehen langsam nach.

Böse Zungen behaupten ja das Deutsche TSG soll Eu weit ausgeweitet werden weil es als Vorbild dient.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dieser "Herr" spricht nicht von/für Angler, sondern *von/für organisierte Angelfischer* - auch wenn jetzt wieder Angler drunter leiden


 
Für mich spricht er aber nicht, auch wenn ich wohl in die organisierte Gruppe falle.
 Dann müsste er wohl alles tun um von dieser verlogenen Kochtopfphilosophie weg zu kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Für mich spricht er aber nicht, auch wenn ich wohl in die organisierte Gruppe falle.
> Dann müsste er wohl alles tun um von dieser verlogenen Kochtopfphilosophie weg zu kommen.


Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer als organisierter Angelfischer, als Funktionär in einem Landesverband, solche Aussagen unkommentiert stehen lässt und nicht die Entlassung von solchen Hauptamtlichen fordert, der ist vielleicht "*rechtmäßig*" Vertreter der organisierten Angelfischer, seine Arbeit für die ist aber maximal mit "*recht mäßig*" zu beurteilen..
> 
> 
> DIESE VERBANDLER SOLLTEN SICH ALLE SCHÄMEN!!!


----------



## Carassius venator (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ne ne ne #d#d

wenn dort nicht ganz schnell Erfolgsmanagement betrieben wird, geht die Sache so den Bach runter und kann ganz bestimmt nicht mehr repariert werden.

Wenn man die Verbandsnachrichten des DAFV im letzten "Blinker" durchliest, dann ist alles bei den Verbandsfunktionären doch noch "HEILE WELT"!


.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Die Lachen schon seit Jaaahren und solange da niemand kontakt aufnimmt  oder das was hier gerade abgeht an diese weiterleitet,werden sie weiter  müde lächeln und sich denken ja die Deutschen.......


Drum wärs ja schön, wenn die D-Angelpresse in dieser Richtung tätig werden könnte - z. B. F&F den damaligen Artikel aus aktuellem Anlass weiterführt und da auch mal die ausländischen Kollegen auf dem Laufenden hält.

Je mehr das im Ausland bekannt wird, desto geringer evtl. die Wahrscheinlichkeit für erfolgreichen D-Tierschutzimperialismus. Ich glaub nicht, dass z. B. Engländer und Holländer auf diese Art von Einwandfrei-Moralexport stehen.

Die würden da wohl eher die Verbandler statt jeden Fang abschlagen 

Ich bin ganz bestimmt kein Hardcore-Releaser. Aber ich will andererseits einfach nicht alles tothauen MÜSSEN. Das entscheide ich schön selber, was da mitkommt und was nicht. Tothauen um des Tothauens willen erachte ich als pervers, völlig sinnlos und komplett anti-natur. Da hat doch niemand was davon.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass es nun zu einer weiterführenden Zerspahnung des BV-Sumpfs kommt und dieser Skandal selbige noch kräftig beschleunigt.


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Also einem Oberen Herrn aus der Politik wurde die tage ein gerissenes Schaaf (vom Wolf) vor die tür gelegt.

Ging Montag auch durch die Medien.

Macht doch mal jemand ein HEGEFISCHEN und knüppelt alle Brassen ab...dann noch 5 tage ziehen lassen und dann ab dafür mit Bild Zeitung im Schlepptau und tam tam.Ich bin zu alt für sowas und mit nen Trecker nach Berlin dauert zu lange ^^


----------



## Knispel (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



gründler schrieb:


> Macht doch mal jemand ein HEGEFISCHEN und knüppelt alle Brassen ab...dann noch 5 tage ziehen lassen und dann ab dafür mit Bild Zeitung im Schlepptau und tam tam.Ich bin zu alt für sowas und mit nen Trecker nach Berlin dauert zu lange ^^



Das darf man ja noch - denn nur Gemeinschaftsfischen sind verkappte Wettfischen ! Also an alle Vereine : Feierabend mit An,-Ab und sonstigen Fischen. Nur Hegefischen mit Schlachtfest ist noch gestattet.


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Träumer....
> [selbst zensiert.......................................... .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ...........]
> 
> 
> ...



"Trophäenangler", was immer genau das auch sein mag, sind in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung kritikwürdig. Das sind selektive Angler nicht. Natürlich kann man es als Aufgabe von Dr. Spahn betrachten, der öffentlichen Kritik am sog. Trophäenangeln entgegenzutreten. Das ist aber nicht das Thema, sondern Tierschutz und c&d. Und da muss man zwischen T-Anglern und S-Anglern schon in der Lage sein zu differenzieren. Das Problem ist, dass die Aussagen von Dr. Spahn nicht dazu führen, dass das Image der T-Angler besser, sondern das der S-Angler genauso schlecht wird wie das der T-Angler.

 Zum Thema Träumen:
Ich rechne nicht damit, dass eine Klarstellung vom DAFV kommt. Ich fordere sie, aber sie wird nicht kommen. Im Gegenteil: Die ganzen jahrelangen Diskussionen um catch & release und Lobbyarbeit haben doch erkennbar dazu geführt, dass der DAFV nicht einen einzigen Schritt Bewegung in dieser Frage getan hat. Das ist schlichtweg nicht zu fassen - und hätte ich eigentlich gerade von Dr. Spahn nicht erwartet. Aber der DAFV ist an dieser Stelle ebenso frustrierend und enttäuschend, wie es der VDSF bis in seine letzten Tage war.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Mal ne ernstgemeinte Frage... würde sich die Redaktion des AB der Kontaktaufnahme mit F&F, Rute & Rolle, Blinker usw. annehmen? 


Damit erreicht man ggf noch ein paar mehr ....


----------



## Knispel (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das ist schlichtweg nicht zu fassen - und hätte ich eigentlich gerade von Dr. Spahn nicht erwartet. Aber der DAFV ist an dieser Stelle ebenso frustrierend und enttäuschend, wie es der VDSF bis in seine letzten Tage war.



Wenn ich für den DAFV arbeite, muss ich mit den Wölfen heulen, sonst bin ich ruck - zuck meinen Job los ( am eigenen Leib erfahren, da war es aber noch VdSF). Das gilt für Ehrenamtliche genauso wie für Angestellte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Mal ne ernstgemeinte Frage... würde sich die Redaktion des AB der Kontaktaufnahme mit F&F, Rute & Rolle, Blinker usw. annehmen?
> 
> 
> Damit erreicht man ggf noch ein paar mehr ....


Haben wir zu diversen Themen schon so soft versucht - kein Interesse an solchen Themen. lieber nur Verbandsnews abdrucken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> "Trophäenangler", was immer genau das auch sein mag, sind in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung kritikwürdig.


Weil die dummen Verbandler mit der Unterscheidung angefangen haben, weil sie ja meinen, die moralisch/ethischen Besserangler zu sein.

So geschehen fressen sie jetzt die Sche...., die sie selber angerührt haben..


----------



## prinz1 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Hallo

kann mich da meinem Vorredner nur anschließen!
Sollte hier nicht relativ zügig eine klare Anglerorientierte Richtung des DAFV
definiert werden von unseren "Oberanglern", können mich diese 
für das Jahr 2016 und weiter gewaltig am Arxxx lecken.
Das Faß ist nicht nur voll, es läuft in Strömen über.
Ich sag das, was sich Thomas nicht getraut: Vollidioten.

es verabschiedet sich der grad mordsmäßig angepi..te

prinz


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das darf man ja noch - denn nur Gemeinschaftsfischen sind verkappte Wettfischen ! Also an alle Vereine : Feierabend mit An,-Ab und sonstigen Fischen. Nur Hegefischen mit Schlachtfest ist noch gestattet.



 Vor 25 Jahren wäre das wirklich etwas neues gewesen.
 Hattet Ihr euch die Augen und Ohren zugehalten ?
 Ich meine es damals schon so gehört zu haben.

 Wurden die Fische verwertet gab es aber bislang nie weitere Probleme.
 Das steht nun mindestens auch noch auf der Kippe.
 Nun reicht wohl bald der Wettkampfartige Charakter der Veranstaltung für ein Verbot.


----------



## Stipperolli (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

In Facebook hat sich der DASV dazu geäußert, die wollen mit Rechtsbeistand gegen das Urteil vorgehen. Zu Dr. Spahn steht da nix drinn.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil die dummen Verbandler mit der Unterscheidung angefangen haben, weil sie ja meinen, die moralisch/ethischen Besserangler zu sein.
> 
> So geschehen fressen sie jetzt die Sche...., die sie selber angerührt haben..


 
 Ich hoffe Du wirst  Dier nie, etwas ähnliches eingestehen müssen.
 Versuche fair zu bleiben und aufgeschlossen der Kritik.
 Gewisse Positionen verleiten halt...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Knispel schrieb:


> Wenn ich für den DAFV arbeite, muss ich mit den Wölfen heulen, sonst bin ich ruck - zuck meinen Job los ( am eigenen Leib erfahren, da war es aber noch VdSF). Das gilt für Ehrenamtliche genauso wie für Angestellte.



Den bist du irgendwann auch dann los,wenn man intern auf Wolfsrudel macht aber in der Aussenwirkung wie eine Horde schläfriger Lemminge agiert und reagiert.

0 Glaubwürdigkeit
0 Ausrichtung
0 Kernkompetenz

Und der Bratpfannenphilosophie von Dr.Spahn spreche ich jegliche Kompetenz ab sowie eine falsche Ausrichtung zu.

Und wenn dass das DAFV Solidar Wolfsgeheule ist,wird das Rudel in nicht allzu weiter Ferne echten Grund zum heulen haben.


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

http://dsav.eu/urteil-zum-verbot-des-trophaeenfischen-in-angelparks/


----------



## kernell32 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Zitat:

"Wir vertreten den Standpunkt, dass allein der Angler am Wasser darüber entscheiden kann und muss, ob er den Fisch töten oder zurücksetzen möchte. Niemand sollte z.B. gezwungen werden einen großen laichreifen Hecht nur um dem Gesetz zu genügen zutun, tot zu schlagen..."

Schizophren?

edith: jezt hab ich doch glatt den dsav mit dem dafv verwechselt  
Versteh ich das richtig das sich der dsav hier KONKRET gegen die Haltung des dafv wendet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Jetzt wollen sich diese Dilettanten auch noch einmischen, die bis heute nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Fischerei- und Steuerrecht begriffen haben und die sich ja aus DAFV-Präsidiumsmitgliedern rekrutieren, deren Geschäftsführer ja Dr. Spahn ist...

Erinnert euch doch an die großkotzigen Ankündigungen auch genau dieser Präsidiumsmitglieder, welche Chance de DAFV sei, es würde nichts schlechter werden und sich nichts ändern etc..

Sollte mit auf Grund dieser DAFV-Dilettanten normales Angeln hier in Deutschland für mich vollends unmöglich werden, werd ich das Hobby wechseln:
Organisierte Angelfischer jagen...

Jeden kleinsten Verstoss dokumentieren und anzeigen, von jeder Veranstaltung, von jeder Zuwiderhandlung...

Denn die sind klar schuld an dieser Scheis....

Was haben wir gewarnt, vor diesen Verbänden, dieser Fusion, diesem Personal, dieser Politik, welche die betreiben..

Und der organisierte Angelfischer hat bundesweit diese Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx in seinem Verein, seinem Kreis/Regionalverband, seinem LV und im BV immer weiter gewählt, finanziert und gewähren lassen.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Im Verfahren selbst hat der DSAV nix zu bestellen!


@DSAV
Es ist noch nicht das Urteil in der Hauptsache, sondern ein Beschluß im Verfahren des einstweiligen Rechtsschutzes!#q


----------



## Knispel (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Vor 25 Jahren wäre das wirklich etwas neues gewesen.
> Hattet Ihr euch die Augen und Ohren zugehalten ?
> Ich meine es damals schon so gehört zu haben.
> 
> .



Bernd - ich kenne noch die Zeit, als sich der SFV Achim und der SFV Bremen knallharte Wettfischen gegenaeinander geliefert haben (habe das selber mitgefischt). Man in der Gr. Brake noch super gefangen hat, ein Rudi Esser 1. Gewässerwart, ein Dietmar Mechaelis Deutscher Meister und ein Wolf-Rüdiger Kremkus Weltmeister war. War eigentlich eine schöne Zeit, schade das die Jugend von heute soetwas nicht mehr "erleben darf".


----------



## mathei (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



gründler schrieb:


> http://dsav.eu/urteil-zum-verbot-des-trophaeenfischen-in-angelparks/


Das ist interresant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



mathei schrieb:


> Das ist interresant.


Interessant?
Das sind mit die Schuldigen!!!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt wollen sich diese Dilettanten auch noch einmischen, die bis heute nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Fischerei- und Steuerrecht begriffen haben und die sich ja aus DAFV-Präsidiumsmitgliedern rekrutieren, deren Geschäftsführer ja Dr. Spahn ist...
> 
> Erinnert euch doch an die großkotzigen Ankündigungen auch genau dieser Präsidiumsmitglieder, welche Chance de DAFV sei, es würde nichts schlechter werden und sich nichts ändern etc..
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



mathei schrieb:


> Das ist interresant.


 
 Was ist am DSAV interessant? 

 Dass die keine Satzzeichen kennen? 

 Oder ein Urteil von einem Beschluss nicht unterscheiden können? 

 Oder Tierschutz und Steuerrecht für die eins ist?

 Das die sich jetzt mit den Fakten befassen wollen, macht mir Angst! Das hat Dr. S auch versucht....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Oder ein Urteil von einem Beschluss nicht unterscheiden können?


Hatte ich auch falsch gehabt am frühen morgen (aber natürlich verbessert!)

Davon ab:
Hier gehts nicht um diese DSAV-Dilettanten, sondern um  die DAFV-Dilettanten, zu denen die ja gehören, die sind ja Teil davon!!

Und haben maßgeblich (für ihre Pöstchen?) die (Kon)Fusion mit vorangetrieben!!!

ALLES EINE ELENDE SORTE!!

Und um ihren DAFV-Geschäftsführer!!

Und um die DAFV-Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, nach eigenen Worten und laut der DAFV-Seite verantwortlich für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!

*Wer in einem DAFV Landes-, Regional/Kreisverband oder Verein organisiert ist und nicht umgehend die Entlassung der DAFV-Geschäftsführer fordert und einen Mißtrauensantrag gegen das DAFV-Präsidium und die Präsidentin als Verantwortliche stellt, der hat für mich jedes Recht verloren, das Wort Angeln oder Angler auch nur in den Mund zu nehmen.*

Und davon ab....[selbst zensiert.......................................... .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ...........]


----------



## Carassius venator (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Knispel schrieb:


> Bernd - ich kenne noch die Zeit, als sich der SFV Achim und der SFV Bremen knallharte Wettfischen gegenaeinander geliefert haben (habe das selber mitgefischt). Man in der Gr. Brake noch super gefangen hat, ein Rudi Esser 1. Gewässerwart, ein Dietmar Mechaelis Deutscher Meister und ein Wolf-Rüdiger Kremkus Weltmeister war. War eigentlich eine schöne Zeit, schade das die Jugend von heute soetwas nicht mehr "erleben darf".



Jo, Knispel,
die Zeit kenne ich auch noch, denn meine Sportfischerprüfung wurde 1964 abgelegt. Aber es entsteht der Eindruck bei Deinem Text, als hätte der "halbe Verein" beim Wettfischen  mitgemacht.

Das war aber lange nicht so, denn eine kleine "elitäre" Gruppe, die sich damals in den 70zigern auch noch die "Wettkampfgruppe", in diesem Fall des SFV Oldenburg, ganz offiziell nennen durfte, war nur an den Veranstaltungen beteiligt.

Ob die Jugend jetzt und heute so etwas erleben muss, da habe ich so meine Bedenken!

Übrigens wurden die gefangenen Fische einer "vernünftigen Verwertung" zugeführt, denn ein Bauer hat sie an seine Schweine verfüttert. So´n paar vergessene Angelhaken im Maul hat den Tieren wohl nix ausgemacht!



.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Mal ne ernstgemeinte Frage... würde sich die Redaktion des AB der Kontaktaufnahme mit F&F, Rute & Rolle, Blinker usw. annehmen?


Ins F&F-Forum hab ich es natürlich eingestellt.

Die Redaktionen lesen in ihren Foren natürlich mit, greifen manchmal Themen daraus auf, äußern sich in den Foren aber selten.
Web 2.0 (also interaktive Nutzung) ist bei allen Printmedien noch nicht wirklich angekommen.

Es haben sich ja schon einige an Verbandsinfos versucht, das ging aber meist arg in die Hose; siehe Interviews Happach-Kasan, die in Hofberichterstattung endeten.
Der Blinker druckt die DAFV-Propaganda sogar 1:1 ab, als Verbandsinfo im Heft.
In der F&F war mal ein kritischer Leitartikel des Chefredakteurs, der ganz gelungen war. 
Viel mehr passiert da leider nicht.

Machen wir uns nix vor, die Masse der Leser interessierte das jahrzehntelang auch einen feuchten Furz.
Auch Thomas kann seinerseits sicherlich ein Lied davon singen.

Bewegung kommt ja erst in letzter Zeit, wo's (verstärkt) ans Geld geht, die Schaizze sich turmhoch stapelt und gravierende Einschränkungen drohen.
Schuld daran haben wir Angler da alle.


----------



## NedRise (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wer in einem DAFV Landes-, Regional/Kreisverband oder Verein organisiert ist und nicht umgehend die Entlassung der DAFV-Geschäftsführer fordert und einen Mißtrauensantrag gegen das DAFV-Präsidium und die Präsidentin als Verantwortliche stellt, der hat für mich jedes Recht verloren, das Wort Angeln oder Angler auch nur in den Mund zu nehmen.*
> 
> Und davon ab....[selbst zensiert.......................................... .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ...........]



Wer darf den solch einen Misstrauensantrag stellen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Kurz und grob (je nach Satzung in den einzelnen Vereine/LV etwas unterschiedlich)

Im BV die Mitglieder - Landesverbände

Im LV die Mitglieder - Vereine, die beantragen müssen, dass der LV das im BV macht

Im Verein die Mitglieder - die organisierten Angelfischer, die beantragen müssen, dass ihr Verein das beim LV macht, dass der das beim BV macht..

Es kann also der kleinste organisierte Angelfischer da initiativ werden - und wers nicht macht als organisierter Angelfischer im DAFV, sei ein anglerfeindlicher Schuft..


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Knispel schrieb:


> War eigentlich eine schöne Zeit, schade das die Jugend von heute so etwas nicht mehr "erleben darf".



Ich denke du meinst diese Großveranstaltungen, die dann erst zu dem ganzen Schlamassel führten.
Muss man wirklich erlebt haben, um zu verstehen warum heute selbst Kleinveranstaltungen kritisch betrachtet werden.

Vielleicht für die Jüngeren: Stellt euch 150- 200 Angler vor die dicht an dicht, eimerweise Futter versenken um 2,5 -3 h zu angeln, da kamen schon mal mehr als 2000 kg Fisch am Tag raus. Die Futtermenge wird kaum geringer gewesen sein. Alles gestandene Angler, die nicht selten kaum alle Arten unterscheiden konnten.

"Carrasius venator gebe ich recht, es gab auch damals viele die so etwas ablehnten oder als krank empfanden.
Ich war aber wohl noch zu Jung um mir einen eigene Meinung erlaubt zu haben.

Die heutigen Jugendlichen sind euch sicher dankbar, wenn Ihnen immer mehr, selbst das zurücksetzen von Einzelfischen untersagt wird.
Wobei sie sicher viel vorsichtiger im Umgang mit Ihren Lieblingen sind, wie Jemand der in 3h gut 60 kg Weißfische unter Zeitdruck behandelte.
Als sie dann nicht mehr zurückgesetzt werden durften, hatte ich öfter das Vergnügen an Ihrer Entsorgung beteiligt zu sein.
Da hatte viele schon aufgehört mitzumachen, weil sie zu viel Anstand hatten die Fische massenhaft sinnlos zu töten. 
Das prägt wenn man diese Berge sah, ..:c

Aber nach 1-2 Jahren habt Ihr dann ja auch schon viel schlechter gefangen.
Dann kamen auch noch vernünftigere Angler aus dem Osten und auch weitere Zugezogene verstanden gar nicht warum Ihr Speisfische wie Müll behandelt.
Von da an war aber auch die Entsorgung kein Thema mehr.

Aber erstaunlich ist, das solche Angler dann nicht selten zur NABU wechseln und anderen Anglern dann unterstellen, ähnliche Fehler zu machen.
Ich denke da aber nicht an dich Knispel, sondern an einen weiteren Gewässerwart, der fast alles falsch machte und ähnliches nun anderen unterstellt.


----------



## NedRise (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Okey, danke.

Ich bin in zwei Vereinen, in einem davon hat der Vorstand eine recht progressive Einstellung zum angeln. Da kann man bestimmt auch mal drüber reden, in dem zweitem Verein bin ich zu kurz drin, da habe ich noch keinen Überblick.

Das blöde ist einfach das man indirekt über dem Verein in diesem Verband drin hängt, ohne Verein kann ich hier in Köln kaum vernünftig angeln.Und mit Verein auch nur solala...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Immer ran - nur das hilft...


----------



## NedRise (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Auf jedem Fall drucke ich mir diese Äusserungen vom Spahn aus und zeige das mal am Wasser jedem den es interessiert, von wem wir da ver-bzw getreten werden.

Manchmal führt man ja ganz interessante Gespräche und stösst auch auf offene Ohren. Dieser Typ geht sowas von gar nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Lahnfischer (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es kann also der kleinste organisierte Angelfischer da initiativ werden - und wers nicht macht als organisierter Angelfischer im DAFV, sei ein anglerfeindlicher Schuft..



Hi Namensvetter,

du machst es dir recht einfach mit deiner Kritik, schau dir heute einmal eine JHV eines größeren Angelvereines an...|bla:

Anträge müssen dort i.d.R. mit langen Vorlauffristen eingereicht werden mit Begründung ectpp...

Meistens sind auf den JHVs dann die üblichen langjährigen Mitglieder anwesend, die sonst nichts zu tun haben, weil sie in Rente sind, dazu noch die Funktionäre, die Jugendgruppe, die sich das Teilnehmen als Arbeitseinsatz abzeichnen lassen können und eine wenige Interessierte aktive Mitglieder. 

Irgendwann kommst du dann in der JHV an den Punkt sonstige Anträge und da kannst du dich dann zu Wort melden. 

Hab das auch schon einmal gemacht, weil es in meiner Vereinsstrecke keinerlei Möglichkeit für Gastangler gab, mal mit der Spinnrute zu fischen oder mit Köfi auf Hecht zu angeln.  Ich begründete das auch noch damit, dass ich oft außerhalb oft zum Fischen eingeladen wurde und mich niemals revanchieren kann. (Als Erläuterung: wir sind ein großer Angelverein an der Lahn mit um die 2000 Mitgliedern und einer ü40 Km langen Vereinsstrecke)

Mittendrinn in meinem Antrag wurde mir das Mikro abgestellt, es hallten vom Präsidium böse Zwischenrufe gegen mich (wir lassen doch aus unserer Lahn keinen Hechtpuff machen) und bei der anschließenden Abstimmung durch die anwesenden Vereinsmitglieder fiel ich natürlich gnadenlos durch. 

Wer so etwas einmal mitgemacht hat und nicht über eine extrem dicke Haut verfügt, der meldet sich so schnell nicht mehr zu Wort in einer JHV...#d

So in dieser Weise werden die meisten Anträge behandelt, was nicht gerade Mut macht, vor allem gegen die Übermacht an gleichgültigen und fangneidischen Angelrentner kommst du eh nicht an #q

PS: Ganz überraschend wurde allerdings nach 2-3 Jahren eine Gastangler-Raubfisch-Karte in einer JHV vorgestellt. Zwar zu besch... Konditionen, sehr bürokratisch und völlig überteuert, aber ein Anfang wurde gemacht:vik:

Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Sei mutig, verzage nicht, deutsche (Vereins-)Mühlen mahlen verdammt langsam und irgendwann ist auch die heutige Generation mal Angelrentner und der Rest Geschichte... 

Hoffentlich ist es dann nicht zu spät...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Jeder organisierte Angelfischer hat den Verein/Verband, den er verdient..


----------



## Lahnfischer (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ich sagte es ja bereits:

"Du machst es dir ziemlich leicht"...

Nimm einmal die Realaität zur Kenntnis, das von mir geschilderte ist sicher kein Einzelfall.

Veränderungen ins Gute brauchen viel Zeit, andersrum geht´s deutlich schneller.

Viele haben in ihrer Nähe kein Gewässer, das ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft gescheit zu befischen ist, die sind gezwungen, dort einzutreten, sofern sie denn angeln wollen!!!

Nichtsdestotrotze sollte sich jeder Gedanken machen, sich trotzdem zu engagieren!!!

PS: Das schlimmste sind Angelvertreter, die keine Angler sind:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Lahnfischer schrieb:


> PS: Das schlimmste sind Angelvertreter, die keine Angler sind:g



ES GIBT KEINE *ANGLER*VERTRETER!!

Nur solche für organisierte Angelfischer!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und genau deswegen bin ich froh, kein organisierter Angelfischer, sondern noch richtiger Angler zu sein.
> 
> Macho an:
> Das Verhältnis
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer als organisierter Angelfischer, als Funktionär in einem Landesverband, solche Aussagen unkommentiert stehen lässt und nicht die Entlassung von solchen Hauptamtlichen fordert, der ist vielleicht "*rechtmäßig*" Vertreter der organisierten Angelfischer, seine Arbeit für die ist aber maximal mit "*recht mäßig*" zu beurteilen..
> 
> 
> DIESE VERBANDLER SOLLTEN SICH ALLE SCHÄMEN!!!





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wer in einem DAFV Landes-, Regional/Kreisverband oder Verein organisiert ist und nicht umgehend die Entlassung der DAFV-Geschäftsführer fordert und einen Mißtrauensantrag gegen das DAFV-Präsidium und die Präsidentin als Verantwortliche stellt, der hat für mich jedes Recht verloren, das Wort Angeln oder Angler auch nur in den Mund zu nehmen.*





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kurz und grob (je nach Satzung in den einzelnen Vereine/LV etwas unterschiedlich)
> 
> Im BV die Mitglieder - Landesverbände
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ein erster kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer:
Aus ersten Landesverbandspräsidien wird gemeldet, dass sich zumindest einzelne Funktionäre direkt bei Dr. Spahn ( s.spahn@dafv.de )  wegen des Artikels deutlich beschwert hätten.

Ich hoffe, dass ich genannte Mails bekomme und dann genaueres dazu schreiben kann...


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Und wer diesen Helden der Angelei mal sehen möchte,
http://www.dafv.de/images/home/20131220_Bruessel/001_EU-Kommission.jpg
der dritte von links, hinter der komischen Person mit der Pott-Frisur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und wer diesen Helden der Angelei mal sehen möchte,
> http://www.dafv.de/images/home/20131220_Bruessel/001_EU-Kommission.jpg
> der dritte von links, hinter der komischen Person mit der Pott-Frisur.




DER ANGELFISCHEREI!!!

Die haben nix mit Anglern oder Angeln zu tun!!!!!


----------



## torstenhtr (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

@Brotfisch:


> Es ist rechtlich nicht haltbar, aus dem TSchG abzuleiten, dass jeder nicht geschonte Fisch am Haken getötet, entnommen und verwertet werden muss.



Was ist denn hier los, ich reibe verwundert meine Augen, das klag vor einiger Zeit noch ganz anders .. bin positiv überrascht. 

Mich  wundert die Aussage von Spahn keineswegs. Vielleicht ist es nicht jedem  bekannt: Spahn leitet die Geschäftsstelle Offenbach und stammt vom  VDSF.

Ich will eigentlich keine Ost-/West Diskussion eröffnen;  aber bisher habe ich sämtlichen Sondermüll in Bezug auf das Angeln nur  vom VDSF bzw. vom Westen der Republik wahrgenommen.
Der DAV hatte zum Thema C&R eine andere Einstellung:
http://www.barsch-alarm.de/news/stellungnahme-des-dav-zum-thema-cr/

Der  Geschäftsführer der Berliner Geschäftsstelle ist Phillip Freudenberg,  die AB Redaktion sollte evtl. anfragen ob dort die gleiche Meinung  vertreten wird ?

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=135707


----------



## Matthias_R (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ich zitiere mal aus der Gewässerordnung des Landesverbandes Brandenburg:

"4.5.1. Aneignen und Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische

Der Angler hat  sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu entscheiden, ob er diesen  zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten will. ..."

Also: im Osten gültet noch: catch and decide. Was ja logisch ist.
Eine 30-cm-Plötze kann man filetieren und einlegen, aber was soll ich mit ner 10-cm-Winzplötze? Oder mit nem Barsch, der kleiner ist als der GuFi?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Der Geschäftsführer der Berliner Geschäftsstelle ist Phillip Freudenberg, die AB Redaktion sollte evtl. anfragen ob dort die gleiche Meinung vertreten wird ?



Vergiss es - der hat danach auch nur die Angler und die organisierten Angelfischer im DAV verraten und den Übertritt in den VDSF propagiert und vorangetrieben - lag vielleicht daran, dass er kurz vor (Kon)Fusion einen neuen Arbeitsvertrag mit erhöhten Bezügen (und Geschäftswagen?) bekommen haben soll (ca. 30% mehr Personalkosten im DAV von 2012 nach 2013, darauf machten wir schon damals bei Vorlage der Zahlen aufmerksam..)..



Mathias, hier gehts um ein Bundesgesetz und die Auslegung des Bundesverbandes dazu, was auch Dein Landesverband nach Satzung DAFV umsetzen muss, die er ja mit beschlossen und mit abgestimmt hat - alles nur noch ne Frage der Zeit...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



			
				torstenhtr;4286343Ich will eigentlich keine Ost-/West Diskussion eröffnen; aber bisher habe ich sämtlichen Sondermüll in Bezug auf das Angeln nur vom VDSF bzw. vom Westen der Republik wahrgenommen.
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist korrekt. Und es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die das den Ossis als mangelnde Reife auslegen. |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Eine solche Diskussion Ost/West werd ich hier im Thread auch gnadenlos unterbinden - die Funktionäre und Delegierten aus Ex-DAV und Ex-VDSF sind alle gleich schlimm und die gleichen Anglerverräter - schliesslich wollten ja die DAVler unbedingt in diesen VDSF eintreten.

Es gibt daher nur noch DAFVler....

Selber schuld..........

Gewarnt vor genau diesen Zuständen wurde ja früh genug.......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ich glaube es steht ernst um unser Hobby- soooooo zornig habe ich Thomas noch nie erlebt.... 

 Und das obwohl die in den Verbänden seit Jahren nur Müll produzieren und unserem Hobby und dem Ansehen der *Angler* schaden!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es steht ernst um unser Hobby- soooooo zornig habe ich Thomas noch nie erlebt....
> 
> Und das obwohl die in den Verbänden seit Jahren nur Müll produzieren und unserem Hobby und dem Ansehen der *Angler* schaden!



Ich hatte heute auf Arbeit wieder "Terra-Tag". Auf Anordnung von oben gibt's in allem Kantinen des Unternehmens einmal pro Monat ausschließlich vegetarisches Essen.
Meine Tochter (14) lernt in der Schule, dass Tiere auch Gefühle und ein Recht auf Leben haben. Darauf hin will die Hälfte der Klasse (Gott sei Dank nicht meine Tochter) Vegetarier werden.

Die deutsche Bevölkerung dreht so langsam ins Irreale ab. Alles ok. Aber wenn die Leute, die mit meinem Geld meine Interessen vertreten sollen anfangen, gegen mich zu arbeiten, ist Schluss mit lustig.

Leute wie Spahn sind elende Verräter der Sache, der sie mit ihrem Verband dienen sollen.


----------



## snofla (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

So eine Spahn Aussage bestätigt und bekräftigt unseren Austritt aus dem LV,


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Und Austritte - ob als LV aus dem BV oder als Verein aus LV; die in diesem BV bleiben wollen, wird auch das einzige sein, was irgendwas nützen wird.

Damit man den anglerfeindlichen Ehrenamtsdilettanten da die Kohle entzieht, um solche Hauptamtliche zu bezahlen....

Baaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh - - ich hab immer noch Blutdruck .............!!!!!!!!!!!



PS:
Und wenn mich jetzt noch mal einer anmault, weil ich diese Verbanditen anmaule, dann werd ich zum Viech........


----------



## Brotfisch (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Brotfisch:
> 
> 
> Was ist denn hier los, ich reibe verwundert meine Augen, das klag vor einiger Zeit noch ganz anders .. bin positiv überrascht.
> ...



 Wichtig in diesem Zusammenhang ist jedoch, dass trotz der von mir vorgetragenen Rechtsauffassungen in der Praxis davon abweichende Rechtsanwendungen existieren, die zwar rechtsirrig sind, aber zulasten von Anglern gegangen sind. Angler müssen aufgrund dieser Rechtsunsicherheit genau prüfen, welches Risiko sie bei c & d eingehen. Leider schützt das brb. Fischereirecht nicht vor einer fehlerhaften Anwendung des TSchG (Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht). Und diese Rechtsunsicherheit muss der Verband versuchen zu beseitigen. Bei Spahn ist dabei Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und diese Rechtsunsicherheit muss der Verband versuchen zu beseitigen.



Alle Versuche der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV gingen doch bisher in die Hose! Die sollten es lieber gar nicht erst versuchen, da wir ansonsten vermutlich das nächste Desaster erleben. Warte mal ab, bis sich Frau Dr. dazu äußert....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Und diese Rechtsunsicherheit muss der Verband versuchen zu beseitigen. Bei Spahn ist dabei Fehlanzeige.


Nicht bei Spahn alleine - das ist nun nur der öffentliche Ausdruck der Anglerfeindlichkeit und Unfähigkeit von Ehren- und Hauptamt im DAFV und bei den diesen DAFV tragenden Landesverbände!!

Zudem hat das ja Dr. Spahn nun öffentlich FÜR ALLE DEM DAFV angehörenden LV klar gestellt, wie zu verfahren ist nach Sichtweise  des DAFV (weder widerrufen, noch korrigiert von irgendjemand bei diesen anglerfeindlichen Verbanditen, laut Satzung DAFV dann auch von den LV umzusetzen):


> Eine Ausnahme (vom Tötungsgebot) dürfe und müsse lediglich bei "untermaßigen Fischen" und bei "geschützten Arten" gemacht werden.
> Sie seien nach dem Fang lebend ins Wasser zurückzusetzen.



Keine Hege mehr, und vor allem schon immer keine sozialen, ökonomischen, ökologischen Aspekte des Angeln als sinnvoller, kulturell und traditionell anerkannter Freizeitnutzung der Natur, werden von diesen Anglerfeinden seit Jahrzehnten auch nur ansatzweise in die Diskussion oder in Rechtsverfahren eingebracht!!!

DIESE HAUPT- und ERHENAMTLER (auch in allen LV), DIE DIESEN  DAFV INSTALLIERT HABEN UND SO GEWÄHREN LASSEN, MÜSSEN ALLE WEG!

SOFORT!

Also diejenigen, die das alles hauptverantwortlich mit dem DAFV verbockt haben, also neben DAFV-Präsidium und Hauptamt auch


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .. all die Richters, Möhlenkamps, Quingers, Vollborns, Roeses, Pleikies, Pippings, Zimmermanns, Koppetzkis, Brillowskis, Rippergers, Heldts, Piepers, Sollbachs, Schillers, Klocks, Kröbers, Kemps, Günsters, Hagemeyers, Nentwigs, Pannos, Haucks, Wahls, Rieggers, Karols etc. pp..






Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Warte mal ab, bis sich Frau Dr. dazu äußert....


ohgottohgottohgottohgott..
lieber gar nicht dran denken....

Dann ist einigermaßen vernünftiges Angeln schön näxtes Jahr komplett erledigt und nicht erst in 3, 4 oder 5.......






PS:
Morgen ist DAFV-Präsidiumssitzung - vielleicht haben die da ein Einsehen und schmeissen die Hauptamtler raus und treten dann selber zurück??


----------



## GandRalf (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> PS:
> Morgen ist DAFV-Präsidiumssitzung - vielleicht haben die da ein Einsehen  und schmeissen die Hauptamtler raus und treten dann selber zurück??



Thomas!#d

_I have a dream?_


----------



## kati48268 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Warte mal ab, bis sich Frau Dr. dazu äußert....


Ich glaube nicht, dass sie auch nur ansatzweise peilt, worum es überhaupt geht.
 Erwarten wir von ihr persönlich mal nur die nächste Brandrede zum Top of the Tops-Thema-Kleine Wasserkraft und von dem Rest das übliche: 
 nichts oder noch mehr Schaden.


----------



## Tricast (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass sie auch nur ansatzweise peilt, worum es überhaupt geht.
> Erwarten wir von ihr persönlich mal nur die nächste Brandrede zum Top of the Tops-Thema-Kleine Wasserkraft und von dem Rest das übliche:
> nichts oder noch mehr Schaden.



Dir werden wir auch noch das Handwerk legen. Auf dem Sofa liegen und darüber nachdenken wann man mal wieder Zeit und Muße hat ans Wasser zu gehen um lustvoll den armen Fischen nachzustellen. Vielleicht noch bei schönem Wetter die Natur drum herum genießen und zu entspannen. Vielleicht auch noch ein Pläuschchen halten mit einem Angelfreund auf Kosten der Fischlein. Damit wird jetzt Schluß gemacht. Die Doktoren werden das schon hinkriegen. Dann hast Du auch mehr Zeit dir Gedanken über Vegetarische Rezepte zu machen. :vik:

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## ronram (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Nicht die Familien vergessen!
Fische gründen Familien und schließen Freundschaften...

Ich roll' mich weg :-D:-D:-D.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



NightFisher98 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 Ich würde gern mal wissen weshalb du angeln gehst. Du möchtest einen Fisch den du mitnehmen könntest lieber wieder schwimmen lassen obwohl du ihn mitnehmen könntest? Um dich zu entspannen? Hier stellt sich mir die Frage ob du vielleicht vergessen hast, dass Fische keine Gegenstände sind sondern Lebewesen, die auch Gefühle und Schmerzen empfinden wie wir. Und da sollte man sich doch überlegen ob die Angelei nun nur zu unserem Spaß auf dem Leid eines anderen Lebewesen beruhen soll oder die Fische nun wenigstens für einen Zweck gequält worden sind. Und vielleicht bin ich hier der einzige der die Meinung des Geschäftsführers des DAFV richtig finde, denn Fische sind keine Spaßobjekte, sondern Lebewesen




Hast du dich im Forum geirrt? Wie stehst du zu Haustieren? Ist in deinen Augen ja wohl das gleiche wie beim Angeln....


----------



## Fr33 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



ronram schrieb:


> Nicht die Familien vergessen!
> Fische gründen Familien und schließen Freundschaften...
> 
> Ich roll' mich weg :-D:-D:-D.





Ja als ich das gelesen hatte (angeblich von einem Institut entdeckt) hab ich mich vor lachen nicht mehr auf dem Stuhl halten können 


Das wurde das Schwarmverhalten mit Familienverhalten komplett verwechselt...


----------



## an78 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Thomas9904 Ich würde gern mal wissen weshalb du angeln gehst. Du möchtest einen Fisch den du mitnehmen könntest lieber wieder schwimmen lassen obwohl du ihn mitnehmen könntest? Um dich zu entspannen? Hier stellt sich mir die Frage ob du vielleicht vergessen hast, dass Fische keine Gegenstände sind sondern Lebewesen, die auch Gefühle und Schmerzen empfinden wie wir. Und da sollte man sich doch überlegen ob die Angelei nun nur zu unserem Spaß auf dem Leid eines anderen Lebewesen beruhen soll oder die Fische nun wenigstens für einen Zweck gequält worden sind. Und vielleicht bin ich hier der einzige der die Meinung des Geschäftsführers des DAFV richtig finde, denn Fische sind keine Spaßobjekte, sondern Lebewesen



Hallo,

ich bin zwar nicht Thomas, hab aber auch eine klar Meinung zu deinem Statement.
Ich möchte am Wasser einfach die Entscheidungsfreiheit haben, was ich mit meinen Fängen mache. Und wenn ich ein paar schöne leckere Barsche möchte und davor drei maßige Hecht fange, dann will ich die zurücksetzen. Das gleiche, wenn ich eine Schleie möchte und 10 Rotaugen fange.
Was hier passiert ist eine (deutsche) Überregulierung. 
Dem Menschen einen gesunden Verstand zutrauen gibt es nicht. Diese Verantwortung schiebt man lieber einem Gremium zu, was zum einen weit weg ist und die aufgrund ihrer Position in Wirtschaft und Politik es anscheinend besser wissen müssen als man selbst (Ironie off).
98% der Angler die ich kenne, gehen vernünftig mit der Kreatur Fisch um, auch wenn releast wird (weil man die lebende Kreatur schätzt und nicht als Abfall ins Schweinefutter mischen möchte). Die restlichen bekehrt auch keine noch so offizielle Regelung.

Eine Orientierung an angelliberale Länder und Gesellschaften zeigt, dass die Hege und Pflege der Natur über Angler bestmöglich dort gedeiht, wo man dem modernen Menschen noch eine Eigenverantwortung innerhalb seines Hobbies zutraut. Da kann man in die Nähe schauen 
(Holland, England, Irland) oder auch ganz weit (USA).

Viele Grüße
André


----------



## Honeyball (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Menschen, deren Denkfähigkeiten eher eingeschränkt sind, verlangen danach, dass ihnen das Denken und die Entscheidungen abgenommen werden. Das ist nunmal so.
Und manche Menschen, deren Denkfähigkeit geringfügig über diesen liegt, maßen sich dann an, dies gleich für alle anderen auch zu tun. Das ist leider nunmal auch so.:m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



NightFisher98 schrieb:


> die auch Gefühle und Schmerzen empfinden wie wir.


 
Das ist nachweislich Unsinn.


----------



## NedRise (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



ronram schrieb:


> Nicht die Familien vergessen!
> Fische gründen Familien und schließen Freundschaften...
> 
> Ich roll' mich weg :-D:-D:-D.



Was gibts da zu lachen, hast Du "Findet Nemo" nicht gesehen? 1A Doku...zum Gefühlsleben der Meeresbewohner...:q

Tut mir leid aber da kann ich nicht ernst bleiben.


----------



## ronram (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Nein, da muss ich irgendeinen gewaltverherrlichenden Horrorfilm stattdessen gesehen haben [emoji14].

Da kann man aber mal sehen, wie verblendet manch ein Angler ist und tatsächlich an das, was man ihm eingeredet hat, glaubt.


----------



## Deep Down (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



NightFisher98 schrieb:


> die auch Gefühle und Schmerzen empfinden wie wir.
> 
> .......denn Fische sind keine Spaßobjekte, sondern Lebewesen



Und nach Deiner These fühlen sie sich sicher besser, wenn man ihnen nach einem "Fehlfang" einen über die Omme haut und in der Biotonne entsorgen muss?

Die armen Wasserkätzchen.....!


----------



## Carassius venator (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hast du dich im Forum geirrt? Wie stehst du zu Haustieren? Ist in deinen Augen ja wohl das gleiche wie beim Angeln....


 

Irgendwie schon zuviel Sarkasmus .....wenn jetzt noch käme:
"Du bist völlig falsch hier, erkläre ganz schnell Deinen Austritt, niemand will Dich hier lesen, verpxxs Dich bloß"

Leute, wo sind wir denn#c; man muss ja nicht alle Meinungen akzeptieren, aber irgendwie sollten wir trotz konträrer Meinungen vernünftig miteinander umgehen!

Also sachlich bleiben, denn alles andere kommt nicht so gut an;
es gibt eben auch Angler, die nicht alles "abkloppen", sondern aufhören zu angeln, wenn sie den einen oder anderen Pfannenfisch gefangen haben.

Wäre ja auch mal eine Überlegung wert,
zumal das die Angler kennen, die z.B. nur 3 "Edelfische" am Tag fangen und mitnehmen dürfen!


.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Und warum so ein Nickname?
 Störst du etwa die Nachtruhe der Fischfamilien?!
 Ich bin empört! |znaika:


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> I....
> es gibt eben auch Angler, die nicht alles "abkloppen", sondern aufhören zu angeln, wenn sie den einen oder anderen Pfannenfisch gefangen haben.



Janee is klar......

Wenn ich Zeit habe 6 Stunden zun angeln dann mach ich das auch - immerhin bin ich ja Angler.

Fische die nicht ins Beuteschema passen bzw. nicht schmecken werden zurückgesetzt und gut isses.

Nun erklär doch mal einer warum ein Fisch sterben soll, der nicht verwertet wird?
Dem ist ein bissl "Stress" sicher lieber als eine vorn Kopp!

Überhaupt wird dieser Stress-Unsinn völlig überbewertet.
Lebewesen mit hochentwickelten Hirnen(wie die meisten Menschen eines haben) können tatsächlich Stress empfinden und der kann ihnen ganz schön zusetzten wenn er über längere Zeit einwirkt.
Davon sind Fische mit ihrem Minihirnen aber gaaaaanz weit weg und auch die kurze Drillzeit führt zu keinem bleibenden Schaden, so dass die einzige Perversion in der Argumentation der "Tierrechtler" gerade das verlangte Töten von nicht verwertbaren Fischen ist, die zurückgesetzt noch lange hätten leben können!!!
:r

Werden stressgeplagte Menschen (sind ja fast alle heutzutage) demnächst auch notgeschlachtet? Das wäre nur konsequent nach grüner Tierrechtleransicht denn Stress muss ja fürchterlicher sein als der sichere Tod!!!|scardie:


----------



## Brotfisch (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Man muss es offenbar für den DAFV und Herrn Dr. Spahn immer und immer wieder wiederholen.

Aus dem TSchG ergibt sich keine Notschlachtungsverpflichtung für alle gefangenen nicht geschonten Fische!
Das Gesetz fordert lediglich, dass Fische mit Verwertungsabsicht gefangen werden. Dass sich diese Verwertungsabsicht auch auf den nicht gewünschten Beifang beziehen muss, steht nicht im Gesetz und es gibt auch keine mir bekanntliche gerichtliche Entscheidung, die das fordert. Eine *generelle Verwertungsabsicht* reicht aus (Strafrechtsnormen sind grundsätzlich einschränkend auszulegen!). Absurd wäre eine ausweitende Auslegung, dass eine _konkrete _Verwertungsabsicht _hinsichtlich eines jeden gehakten Fisches_ vorliegen müßte, um straffrei zu bleiben. Das Gesetz würde den "Fleischmacher" gegenüber dem extensiven, selektiven Entnehmer begünstigen, was mit Tierschutz nun wirklich nichts zu tun hat.
Der Angler, der also _grundsätzlich _Fische aneignen will, kann nach dem Fang entscheiden, ob der konkrete Fang entnommen oder als Beifang schonend zurückgesetzt wird (Ausnahme: nicht überlebensfähige Fische). 
[Eine schonende Behandlung aller Fische während und nach dem Fang ist selbstverständlich, eine unnötig Leiden oder Schäden verursachende strafbar - unabhängig von der Frage der Verwertungsabsicht.]

Sofern es diesbezüglich Rechtsunsicherheiten gibt, ist es Aufgabe des Verbandes, diese durch Lobbyarbeit aus dem Weg zu räumen.


----------



## ronram (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Das muss man auch für den normalen Angler immer wieder wiederholen .

Schließlich sind die es, die einem am Wasser sagen "ja aber laut Gesetz MUSS ich ja..."


----------



## exil-dithschi (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Sofern es diesbezüglich Rechtsunsicherheiten gibt, ist es Aufgabe des Verbandes, diese durch Lobbyarbeit aus dem Weg zu räumen.


um nichts anderes geht es ja eigentlich.
die unterschiedlichen meinungen/ansichten zu dem thema zeigen doch, daß viele eben verunsichert sind und einige im zweifel lieber mehr entnehmen als ihnen eigentlich lieb ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Man muss es offenbar für den DAFV und Herrn Dr. Spahn immer und immer wieder wiederholen.
> 
> Aus dem TSchG ergibt sich keine Notschlachtungsverpflichtung für alle gefangenen nicht geschonten Fische!
> Das Gesetz fordert lediglich, dass Fische mit Verwertungsabsicht gefangen werden. Dass sich diese Verwertungsabsicht auch auf den nicht gewünschten Beifang beziehen muss, steht nicht im Gesetz und es gibt auch keine mir bekanntliche gerichtliche Entscheidung, die das fordert. Eine *generelle Verwertungsabsicht* reicht aus (Strafrechtsnormen sind grundsätzlich einschränkend auszulegen!). Absurd wäre eine ausweitende Auslegung, dass eine _konkrete _Verwertungsabsicht _hinsichtlich eines jeden gehakten Fisches_ vorliegen müßte, um straffrei zu bleiben. Das Gesetz würde den "Fleischmacher" gegenüber dem extensiven, selektiven Entnehmer begünstigen, was mit Tierschutz nun wirklich nichts zu tun hat.
> ...


Muss man es Dir immer wieder sagen?

Diesem Dr. gehts doch nicht ums juristische - er gibt nur verbindlich die Linie für die moralisch/ethischen Besserangelfischer im Natur- und Tierschutz- DAFV an.

Wer drin ist, drin bleibt und dem nicht widerspricht, unterstützt das damit und ist kein Stück besser.


----------



## Sharpo (6. Februar 2015)

Interessiert doch den spinnern im vdsf/ dafv nicht.
kann man ja dahin gehend aendern.

Die angler sind doch nur die melkkuh welche deren irren vorstellungen von natur und fischschutz  bezahlen sollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Nicht die Angler - die organisierten Angelfischer - und die "Helden" machen das auch noch gerne und freiwillig...............


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



NightFisher98 schrieb:


> Und vielleicht bin ich hier der einzige der die Meinung des Geschäftsführers des DAFV richtig finde, denn Fische sind keine Spaßobjekte, sondern Lebewesen


 Mach Dier mal keine Gedanken da wird es gar nicht so wenige geben, die so ähnlich denken.

 Sicher, die Fische als  Spaßobjekte zu betrachten ist unpassend.
 Fische als Lebensmittel zu sehen und Angeln dann als Ernte, aber nicht weniger..
 Eigentlich sollten wir sie als Teil der Natur wahrnehmen und entsprechend respektvoll und vorsichtig behandeln.


 Wenn er als Sprecher das mit seiner Aussage so meinte , wie es rüber kommt. 
 >>Eine Ausnahme (vom Tötungsgebot) *dürfe* und müsse lediglich bei "untermaßigen Fischen" und bei "geschützten Arten" gemacht werden.<<

 Dann kann Er die Angler mehrheitlich nicht vertreten, weil diese gar nicht alles entnehmen wollen.
 Sei es nun weil sie einige Fische nicht wollen, oder weil sie meinen Ihren Einfluss auf die Natur klein halten zu müssen.

 Sie Angeln halt weil es Ihnen Freude macht zu angeln und sich gleichzeitig in der Natur zu bewegen und auch mal einen Fisch zu entnehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Dann kann Er die Angler mehrheitlich nicht vertreten,


Er vertritt keine richtigen Angler, das verbitte ich mir als Angler - er wird von organisierten Angelfischern im DAFV bezahlt.

Ich will als anständiger Angler nicht mit solchen Leuten, den organisierten Angelfischern und ihren anglerfeindlichen Funktionären und Hauptamtlern,  in einen Topf geworfen werden!!


----------



## Sharpo (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Welcher im Grunde pleite ist


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



NightFisher98 schrieb:


> Und vielleicht bin ich hier der einzige der die Meinung des Geschäftsführers des DAFV richtig finde, denn Fische sind keine Spaßobjekte, sondern Lebewesen



Du dürftest zumindest einer der wenigen hier sein,welche die Brisanz und absolute Kurzsichtigkeit hinter Spahns/DAFV Standpunkt entweder nicht sehen wollen oder nicht sehen können.

Aber vielleicht geht dir ja noch ein Licht auf.


----------



## gründler (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Also das Angler Unwort des Jahres ist:

*Organisierter Angelfischer sowie Trophäenfischer und Nahrungsangeln.*


Ich bin Angler seit ich denken kann und kein Angelfischer.Es sagt doch keiner lass uns mal Angelfischen gehen.

Kumpels anrufen und wollen wa Weekend Peitschen gehen oder Angeln und fertig...schon immer so gewesen.

Aber das Wort Sportangler musste ja irgendwie ersetzt werden.



Trophäenfischer/Angler: hab ich das erste mal im NDR3 gehört da ging da um so ne Anti-Angler-Doku von einem "Angler" verfilmt.
Paar tage später tauchte das Wort in allen Medien auf (beide Seiten).

Kann man mal sehen wie schnell sich das Volk die Rübe waschen lässt.





Trophäenangler: was is das? Jemand der sich die KÖPPE AN DIE WAND NAGELT VON GROSSEN FISCHEN?

Ist mir zuweit Dehnbar der begriff,nicht das jetzt jemand Opa Willi anzeigt weil der dauernd seine großen Hechtköpfe Präpariert..... 



Nahrungsangeln:.........soll sich jeder selbst sein Urteil drüber machen.


Sind wir hier eigentlich noch alle ganz Knusper???
Merken wir die Einschläge noch?
Oder haben wir echt alle so tief nen Pfeil im Hut?

Funktionäre sagen öffentlich: Die ganze Welt lacht über Angeldeutschland und das einzige was kommt ist noch beifall.

Aber ihr wisst ja es wird sich gaaaar nix für euch ändern....genau wie beim Setzkescher beim Köfi,beim Schleppangeln,Nachtangeln....etc.

Alles bleibt beim alten...wir bleiben alle im Graben hocken und spielen Skat,ab und zu guckt mal jemand hoch wie weit der Gegner vorran gekommen ist,kommt wieder runter und sagt feind steht vorm Graben...so wer wa dran..du..ok..18? jo...20?...jo.......  





|wavey:


----------



## NightFisher98 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ich habe das noch einmal überdacht was ich erst geschrieben hab. Ein Gesetz, welches eine Mitnahmepflicht beinhaltet ist absurd. Den Grundgedanken, dass Tiere nicht umsonst gequält werden finde ich ja nicht falsch...Was ist jedoch mit den Fischen die kein Mindestmaß haben? Müsste man dann jeden winzigen Barsch mitnehmen? Auf längere Zeit würde so ein Gesetz sicherlich dazu führen, dass es fast keine großen Fische mehr geben würde...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen!!

Find ich gut, dass Du das öffentlich schreibst!

Klasse!!!!

RESPEKT!!!


----------



## baal666 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



NightFisher98 schrieb:


> Was ist jedoch mit den Fischen die kein Mindestmaß haben? Müsste man dann jeden winzigen Barsch mitnehmen?



So ist es...ist einfach der totale Schwachsinn...das macht in der Praxis zum Glück ja auch kaum jemand.
Aber ist so ein Punkt von vielen der einfach geändert werden muss...

Nur wird das sicherlich nicht passieren, so lange solche Typen wie Spahn ungestraft einen solchen Blödsinn verbreiten dürfen.


Edit:

Kann übrigens nur jedem raten in seinem Verein solche Dinge bei jeder Gelegenheit unter die Leute zu bringen....hab in den letzten Wochen doch gemerkt, dass da grundsätzlich schon ein Interesse besteht. Man muss die Leute einfach informieren was da gerade alles falsch läuft...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Nur wird das sicherlich nicht passieren, so lange solche Typen wie Spahn ungestraft einen solchen Blödsinn verbreiten dürfen.


*Dann aufwachen, organisierte Angelfischer!!*

*Ihr wählt die Funktionäre, die solche Geschäftsführer einstellen und zahlt denen das Gehalt!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lahnfischer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > PS: Das schlimmste sind Angelvertreter, die keine Angler sind:g
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



baal666 schrieb:


> Nur wird das sicherlich nicht passieren, so lange solche Typen wie Spahn ungestraft einen solchen Blödsinn verbreiten dürfen.



Na von selbst ist er ja nicht ins Amt gehüpft.

Demokratisch legitimiert:banghead:

Gemäss den Wünschen der Ja Sager und Abnicker.

Wer verstaubte Ideologien ins Amt wählt,kann hinterher keinen zeitgemäßen all in Saunaclub erwarten.


----------



## baal666 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Dann aufwachen, organisierte Angelfischer!!*
> 
> *Ihr wählt die Funktionäre, die solche Geschäftsführer einstellen und zahlt denen das Gehalt!!*




Genau das passiert gerade...laaaaangsam aber die Einsicht kommt.
Hatten was das angeht eine interessante JHV #6.

Die haben sich doch in einen Abwärtsstrudel gebracht aus dem sie never ever wieder rauskommen...meiner Meinung nach nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der Laden an die Wand gefahren ist...befürchte nur das dann schon Schäden entstanden sind, die nicht mehr so leicht zu beseitigen sind.

Obwohl eigentlich ist das Wählerpotential so groß, dass durch eine Lobbyarbeit einiges zu bewegen wäre...wenn man einen Verband für Angler hätte...:c

@RuhrfischerPG

Mir ist das klar...liegt einfach an jedem Einzelnen das unter die Leute zu bringen...die sind meiner Meinung nach nicht zu doof sondern einfach zu bequem sich zu informieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Hatten was das angeht eine interessante JHV .


Verein?
Regional/Kreis/Landesverband?
Ergebnis?
(auch gerne per PN, wenn Du das nicht öffentlich machen willst, kannst,darfst)


----------



## Carassius venator (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Na von selbst ist er ja nicht ins Amt gehüpft.
> 
> Demokratisch legitimiert:banghead:
> 
> ...




Wenn der Herr Geschäftsführer einen Arbeitsvertrag hat, möglicherweise eine fette Abfindung bei vorheriger Auflösung des Arbeitsverhältnisses, die keiner bezahlen kann  oder will, dann könnt Ihr alle hier PURZELBAUM schlagen, aber es ändert sich nix!


.


----------



## baal666 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

LSFV Niedersachsen

Wenn das geliebte Königs und Vorstands Angeln in Gefahr geraten kommt auf einmal Bewegung rein...

Rest per PN


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Wenn der Herr Geschäftsführer einen Arbeitsvertrag hat, möglicherweise eine fette Abfindung bei vorheriger Auflösung des Arbeitsverhältnisses, die keiner bezahlen kann oder will, dann könnt Ihr alle hier PURZELBAUM schlagen, aber es ändert sich nix!



Zumindest die abwählen, die das verbockt haben.

Man kann auch Rückgrat und Anstand haben - vielleicht auch bei organisierten Angelfischern?

@ baal:
Naja, das Präsidium von denen war ja immer schon etwas intelligenter als der Rest der Verbandsmischpoke -  die wurden ja dafür von ihren Delegierten ausgebremst, als die raus wollten aus der Trümmertruppe DAFV.

Schön, wenns da jetzt auch Bewegung gibt bei den Trotteln in den Vereinsvorständen, die für den Verbleib gestimmt hatten...


----------



## Sharpo (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Jeden kleinen barsch abknueppeln?

Der braun aus dem lederhosenland hat es doch mal erklaert.

na thomas zitier doch mal.  

man kann uebrigens fuer jeden fisch schonmasse einfuehren.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

SH gab sich im Umgang mit den NS ja auch leicht "kapriziös"

@Carrassius
Ja,richtig

Ich habe nur Probleme ,die Wörter Arbeit und DAFV in einem mir schlüssigen Zusammenhang zu sehen..das hat immer was von einem ganz schlechten running gag.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



NightFisher98 schrieb:


> Ich habe das noch einmal überdacht was ich erst geschrieben hab. Ein Gesetz, welches eine Mitnahmepflicht beinhaltet ist absurd. Den Grundgedanken, dass Tiere nicht umsonst gequält werden finde ich ja nicht falsch...Was ist jedoch mit den Fischen die kein Mindestmaß haben? Müsste man dann jeden winzigen Barsch mitnehmen? Auf längere Zeit würde so ein Gesetz sicherlich dazu führen, dass es fast keine großen Fische mehr geben würde...


 
 Es bedeutet halt Das alles für Dich und dem Erhalt der Fische schon im Vorfeld geregelt werden muss.
 Dann braucht jede Art eigene Maße.
 Ist nur nicht so einfach das für jede Art auch noch den Gewässer anzupassen und aktuell zu erhalten.
 Vielleicht auch mal eine Zugangsbeschränkung oder Schutzgebiete und immer mehr.
 Da brauchts dann viele Fachkräfte die voll bei der Sache sind und das nicht nur machen weil sie Geld für so etwas bekommen. 
 Also kaum sinnvoll zu machen und es tötet jegliche eigenen Antrieb Verbesserungen selbst zu suchen und hat Arten bislang oft nur unzureichend geschützt.

 Es ist einfach lächerlich wenn Angler sich versuchen als  Tierschützer dazustellen.
 Das wären sie dann, wenn sie aufhörten zu angeln.

 Im Naturschutz Arterhaltung, Umweltschutz oder Zugang zu Naturwissen   überall lässt sich punkten und selbst einen gewissen Tierschutzstandart zu sichern mag glaubhaft sein.

 Aber Angler gleich zu Tierschützern machen zu wollen...|uhoh:
 das ist schräg unnatürlich und unglaubwürdig.
 Auf so etwas kommen wohl nur Leute die selbst kaum oder gar nicht angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Aber Angler gleich zu Tierschützern machen zu wollen...
> das ist schräg unnatürlich und unglaubwürdig.
> Auf so etwas kommen wohl nur Leute die selbst kaum oder gar nicht angeln.


Angler versuchen das auch nicht - nur Mitglieder, Funktionäre und Hauptamtler des DAFV, der organisierten Angelfischer also.

Angler sind nicht so bescheuert......


----------



## kati48268 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ich bin Angler, nicht Tierschützer.
Ich bin Angler, kein Tierquäler.
Auch dann nicht, wenn ich bewusst massige Fische zurücksetze.
So einfach ist das.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Fakt ist halt das Angeln heute in einen oft rechtfreien Raum abläuft.

 Es finden immer noch unterschiedlichste Veranstaltungen statt.
 C&R ist gar nicht so selten, in der Auswirkung aber völlig verschieden.
 Selektive Entnahme eher der Normalfall.
 Fangreifer Besatz nicht ungewöhnlich, weil teilweise nötig oder gar sinnvoll.
 Besatz mit verbotenen Arten auch gar nicht so selten.

 Das kann auch daran liegen das einige Vorstellungen einfach nur Weltfremd sind.
 Angeln ist eben nicht nur Nahrungsbeschaffung.

 Eine Anerkennung des Angelns an sich als menschliches Bedürfnis, unter Einbeziehung von Nahrungsgewinnung, Tierschutz und Naturschutz wäre ungleich sinnvoller.
 Das wäre ein Rahmen in dem man arbeiten könnte.

 Ein Bundesverband der das derzeitige Trümmerfeld nicht einigt und auf gemeinsamen Kurs bringt, kann sich nur auflösen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

was mir nicht in den kopf will, es geht ja im prinzip immer nur um kohle.
die angelindustrie setzt jedes jahr knapp zweistellige milliardenbeträge um, tendenz steigend.
angesichts der ganzen meldungen zur zeit - hat da wieder irgendwer sein schmiergeld nicht bezahlt, bzw. erhalten?

besonders verwunderlich wenn man sich die forellenpuff diskussion in sh zu gemüte führt.
sbirolino, abermillionen pasten, troutruten, tremarella und weiß der fuchs was.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Eine Anerkennung des Angelns an sich als menschliches Bedürfnis, unter Einbeziehung von Nahrungsgewinnung, Tierschutz und Naturschutz wäre ungleich sinnvoller.
> Das wäre ein Rahmen in dem man arbeiten könnte.
> 
> * Ein Bundesverband der das derzeitige Trümmerfeld nicht einigt und auf gemeinsamen Kurs bringt, kann sich nur auflösen.*


#6#6#6

Und die Landesverbände genauso, die einen solchen Bundesverband installiert haben und immer noch nicht einschreiten!!

Und die Vereine, welche solche Landesverbände finanzieren, sind auch kein Stück besser.


----------



## Carassius venator (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Fakt ist halt das Angeln heute in einen* oft* rechtfreien Raum abläuft.
> 
> Es finden immer noch unterschiedlichste Veranstaltungen statt.
> C&R ist gar nicht so selten, in der Auswirkung aber völlig verschieden.
> ...



Mit diesen "niedersächsischen" Kernaussagen könnte, denke ich, jeder leben, denn genauso sollte der gemeinsame Kurs in die nächsten Jahre sein!

Nur Angeln, wie auch immer in Gemeinschaft oder allein, und sich mit nichts anderem beschäftigen, was mit der Umwelt, dem Wasser und seinen Bewohnern zu tun hat, wird sich auf Dauer so nicht halten können.

Aber erzählt das mal den Leuten im Bundesverband, die vermutlich nicht die Praktiker sein und sich freuen, wenn ihre Reisekostenabrechnung stimmt!


.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Aber erzählt das mal den Leuten im Bundesverband, die vermutlich nicht die Praktiker sein und sich freuen, *wenn ihre Reisekostenabrechnung stimmt!*


Schon dass die stimmt, würde ich mal bezweifeln, bei einem Landwirt im Ruhestand als Finanzvize - wahrscheinlich haben sie aber unter den Funktionären in ganz Deutschland in ihren Reihen keinen gefunden, der mehr finanzielle Kompetenz aus seinem Berufsleben mitbringen kann.

Und diese "Kompetenz" zieht sich halt von oben nach unten durch den ganzen DAFV..

Mit Meinelt ist der letzte gegangen, den ich persönlich noch einigermaßen fachlich ernst nahm - dass die jetzt nach über 3 Monaten immer noch keinen Nachfolger haben (immerhin Naturschutzvize in einem Naturschutzverband!) spricht Bände!!

Und die "Kompetenz" der Geschäftsführer, wie man hier am aktuellen Beispiel nur einmal mehr bewiesen bekommt, reiht sich nahtlos ins Desaster ein - und die "kompetenten" Landesverbände stützen immer noch diese Trümmertruppe und sind somit kein Stück besser oder kompetenter für mich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Das Thema bewegt die Angler in Deutschland, wie man hier erkennen kann. Das wird u.a. daran ersichtlich, dass sich hier User zu Wort melden, die im Bereich "Angeln in Politik und Verbänden" bisher geschwiegen haben. 

 Und was macht der DAFV und der Rest der Verbände? *SCHWEIGEN!* Keine "Richtigstellung", Entschuldigung, Stellungnahme oder gar den Rauswurf dieses Hobbyzerstörer und Anglerfeind Dr. Spahn! 

 Man lehnt sich entspannt zurück und erfreut sich daran, dass man wieder einen Schritt in Richtung der Tierschützer gemacht hat. So können die nicht auch noch auf den DAFV einprügeln... Wenn man schon die Angler gegen sich hat, will man ja auch noch Leute haben, die einen wohlgesonnen sind. Da das Verhältnis mit den Anglern nie mehr zu reparieren ist, sucht man sich halt neue Freunde...

 Und die organisierten Angler zahlen brav weiter.

 Wenn man die Gemeinnützigkeit als Naturschutzverband aberkannt bekommt, kann man dann eigentlich eine als Tierschutzverband beantragen....? ;-)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und was macht der DAFV und der Rest der Verbände? *SCHWEIGEN!* Keine "Richtigstellung", Entschuldigung, Stellungnahme oder gar den Rauswurf dieses Hobbyzerstörer und Anglerfeind Dr. Spahn!



Nach dem, was ich bisher aus für gewöhnlich gut informierten Kreisen gehört habe, gab es Schulterklopfen. Ohne Quatsch.

 Rational kann ich für mich dieses Verhalten nicht herleiten, aber es gibt offensichtlich eine Reihe Personen in verantwortlicher Verbands-Position, die komplett den Bezug zur Realität verloren haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Rational kann ich für mich dieses Verhalten nicht herleiten


Wortspiel:
"Wer einen vernunftmäßigen Zusammenhang herzustellen versucht, von "Rationalität" oder "Realität" und den Verbanditen, der sollte sich dringend auf seinen Geisteszustand untersuchen lassen...."

:q:q:q:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Gemeinnützigkeit als Naturschutzverband aberkannt bekommt, kann man dann eigentlich eine als Tierschutzverband beantragen....? ;-)




Status NICHTSNÜTZIGKEIT würde ich denen verpassen..nach "Leistung" gemessen, weder Förderungs-noch Vertrauenswürdig


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Fakt ist halt das Angeln heute in einen oft rechtfreien Raum abläuft.
> 
> Es finden immer noch unterschiedlichste Veranstaltungen statt.
> C&R ist gar nicht so selten, in der Auswirkung aber völlig verschieden.
> ...



"Rechtsfreier Raum" ? Du meinst vermutlich Rechtsunsicherheit insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit c & d. Die scheint es wirklich zu geben und müssen beseitigt werden. Das hat zunächst nichts mit der Frage der Vereinsveranstaltungen und auch nicht mit den geschilderten Besatzformen zu tun (die eine Sonderdiskussion wert wären).

 "Selektive Entnahme eher der Normalfall." - Wenn das so ist, dann könnten wir darüber sehr glücklich sein im Interesse der Fische und Bestände, wenn nicht eben diese Rechtsunsicherheiten dabei wären.

 Das vorauseilende Rückzugsgefecht des VDSF und jetzt des DAFV beruht im Kern auf der Annahme, dass man weitere Restriktionen vermeiden könne, indem man versucht, vermeintlich tierschutzwidriges Verhalten von Anglern zu verhindern. Das ist aber eine unzutreffende Annahme, wie die Anzeigen- und Einstellungswelle beweist. Erschwert wird die sachliche Debatte allerdings dadurch, dass es in fast allen Fällen, in denen es zu einer Bestrafung gekommen ist, jenseits von c & d eine nicht waidgerechtem Behandeln der Fische vorlag. 

 Davon darf man sich weder irritieren, noch abhalten lassen, für die Beseitigung der Rechtsunsicherheiten einzutreten. Die Forderungen müssen lauten:
 Die gute fachliche Praxis muss im Tierschutzgesetz für die Angelei verankert werden. Eine Bestrafung nach Tierschutzgesetz ist, wenn die Fischereiordnungen der Länder und die sonstigen geltenden Bestimmungen (z.B. Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung) eingehalten werden. In den Fischereiordnungen der Länder muss die selektive Entnahme als innerhalb der guten fachlichen Praxis zulässige Methode verankert werden, jedenfalls dann, wenn eine generelle Verwertungs- oder Hegeabsicht besteht.

 Natürlich kann man weitergehende Forderungen aufstellen, wie etwa die Herausnahme von Fischen aus dem Anwendungsbereich des TSchG. Ich halte diese Forderung aber für nicht politisch realisierbar - und bin im Übrigen sogar sehr dafür, dass der Tierschutz in der Berufsfischerei stärker beachtet wird und nicht weniger.

 Bis diese Forderungen umgesetzt sind, kann ein öffentliches Bekenntnis zu c & d - Handlungen, etwa auf FB, ein Verfolgungsrisiko nach sich ziehen. Ein Verband müsste also handeln.

 Eine Verwertungsabsicht für jeden gehakten, nicht geschonten Fisch zu fordern, wie Dr. Spahn es getan hat, ist eine Gefahr für die Fischbestände, die auch nicht im Interesse der Bewirtschafter liegt. So etwas zu veröffentlichen, ist absurd und schadet der Angelei in Deutschland. 
 Auch wenn es ewig gestrige Hardliner unter den Verbandsfunktionären geben mag, die Spahns Äußerung begrüßen, so wissen doch die meisten, dass die Forderung, das Angeln einzustellen, sobald man die verwertbare Fangmenge erreicht hat, an der Realität vorbeigeht. Sie wäre auch deswegen unrealistisch, weil eben das Tierschutzgesetz keine Mengenangaben enthält - und es in den meisten Fischereiordnungen oder Gewässerbestimmungen Fangmengenbegrenzungen bereits gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Nette Ausführung?
Und?

Fakt ist, was öffentlich in der Zeitung steht.

Fakt ist, dass weder der von den organisierten Angelfischern bezahlte Dr. Spahn, noch die von den organisierten Angelfischern gewählte Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan (Ehrenmitglied im LSFV-SH) - dazu hat sie sich selber auch zuständig gemacht für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit - reagiert haben!!

Eine Gegendarstellung, wenn falsch berichtet wurde, MUSS die Zeitung umgehend veröffentlichen.

Eine Darstellung, wenn sich Dr. Spahn vergaloppiert hätte, hätte zumindest schon lange auf der Seite des DAFV erscheinen können.

Da dies alles nicht passiert ist, auch die den  DAFV tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbände da nicht einschreiten und das öffentlich ebenfalls über die Presse richtig stellen,  gibt es immerhin zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. (in meinen Augen die wahrscheinlichste):
Dr. Spahn und Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan drücken damit nur den Willen der Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer aus und wollen Angler und das Angeln vollends kaputt machen.....
Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend....

2.:
Sie sind selbst für grundlegende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wie Dementi oder Gegendarstellung zu "kompetent"......[selber zensiert.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................]


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Will da nicht widersprechen. Aber vielleicht diskutieren die das ja auf der Präsidiumssitzung und danach kommt etwas.
 Vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht diskutieren die das ja auf der Präsidiumssitzung und danach kommt etwas.


Dann trifft das wieder automatisch zu, wenn die das erst "diskutieren" müssen, bei solch existentiellen Dingen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 2.:
> Sie sind selbst für grundlegende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wie Dementi oder Gegendarstellung zu "kompetent"......[selber zensiert.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................]


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Was gibt es da zu diskutieren.
die Aussage von diesem Typen ist absolut vereinsychaedigend.

Durch den Schulterschluss mit Remmel wurde Moehlenkamps gute Arbeit bezueglich Angelverbot NRW extrem torpediert.

der dafv futzi sollte mal seinen geisteszustand untersuchen lassen.

Hier haette frau dr. SOFORT wiederrufen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette....

PS:
Möhlenkamp und Westfalen und Lippe sind mit einer der stärksten Unterstützer und Treiber dieses DAFV und seiner schändlichen Politik.....

Das damals war nur ein  "positiver" Ausrutscher, weil die da mal selber betroffen waren..

Es hat schon auch seinen Grund, dass gerade  in seinem LV Vereine anfangen, zu kündigen..


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Immerhin steht seine aussage.

Es treten leider zu wenige aus. Der Hagener LV ist aber auch keine wirkliche Alternative fuer die austretenden Vereine.
.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Austreten, wenn ja überhaupt noch in Verband oder gleich ganz raus, ist ja ein anderes Thema..

Hatte das nur zur Verdeutlichung aufgeführt, kann man hier diskutieren (und meine Meinung eh klar: alles im DAFV ist eh von anglerfeindlichem Übel ;-))..:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296120

Hier wieder zurück zum Thema:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, was öffentlich in der Zeitung steht.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass weder der von den organisierten Angelfischern bezahlte Dr. Spahn, noch die von den organisierten Angelfischern gewählte Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan (Ehrenmitglied im LSFV-SH) - dazu hat sie sich selber auch zuständig gemacht für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit - reagiert haben!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Es muss doch eine Menge an Bewegung, an Mails, aber auch an Anrufen auf den Geschäftsstellen gewesen sein, wie man so hört.

Es gibt wohl doch mehr als nur ein oder zwei Landesverbände, die mehr als "irritiert" über diese Veröffentlichung - bis dato ja immer noch unwidersprochen - in der Presse waren.


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Natürlich muss im Verband darüber gesprochen und gehandelt werden. Selbst wenn Sharpo (und mir) "alles" klar sein sollte, so wünschen wir uns ja doch Diskussionen und nicht etwa eine Präsidentin, die in Gutsherrenmanier einfach Alleinentscheidungen für uns alle trifft.
 Schließlich gibt es eine bisherige Linie, markiert von Mohnert im Blinker-Interview, auf der sich Spahn bewegt hat. Eine Kursänderung ohne Diskussion - wie ätzend wäre das denn, selbst wenn sie in die richtige Richtung ginge. Nachher kommt noch eine Sofortverzehrverpflichtung für Anglerfänge heraus...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Sushi am Wasser ;-)
Die Idee werd ich mir fürs Rezept des Monats merken.

Da muss es aber hauptsächlich gar nicht um das Abknüppelgebot gegangen sein (das haben viele der Verbanditen wohl noch immer unreflektiert drin), viele haben sich wohl mehr darüber aufgeregt, was zum Thema Wettangeln veröffentlicht wurde, das man das heute Gemeinschaftsangeln nennen würde..



> Offiziell gebe es dort kein Wettangeln mehr, es heiße nun "Gemeinschaftsfischen"



Dass damit sozusagen impliziert wäre, dass die Gemeinschaftsangelfischen alle nur anders benannte Wettangelfischen wären..


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ja, auch die Äußerung zum Gemeinschaftsangeln ist "unglücklich", weil sie genau in der von Thomas beschriebenen Weise falschverstanden werden kann/ muss.

 Und auch das Thema hat Brisanz: Es gibt ultraradikale Auffassungen, nach denen es bereits verboten gehört, wenn man zu zweit angelt. Da könnte man doch bei der Gelegenheit auch den gemeinsamen Verzehr von Fischgerichten verbieten. Wo ist denn da das Schutzbedürfnis? Oder soll da bloß die Axt angelegt werden an eine wesentliche Säule unseres Hobbys, das wir natürlich gerne mit anderen teilen und gemeinsam mit ihnen ausüben?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Was Du immer mit "unglücklich" hast ;-)) - das ist halt Verbandskompetenz, das ist Absicht....


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Es gibt ja nur 3 Varianten:

- die Presseheinis haben alles falsch wiedergegeben, kommt ja gelegentlich vor. Dann muss sofort eine Korrektur eingefordert werden. Ist nicht passiert, also scheidet das aus.

- völliger Diletantismus bei den Aussagen, quasi "alles nicht so gemeint". Auch dann müsste umgehend eine Klarstellung erfolgen, kam nicht. 
Nehmen wir in diesem Fall mal an, das wurde auch diletantisch verbaselt, kann man sich bei der Truppe durchaus vorstellen, aber für einen GF ist das nicht tragbar. Sofortige Ablösung weg von dem Posten ist die einzige Lösung.

- bleibt noch: das war alles genauso gemeint, nix "unglücklich".
Und da der Rest des Sauhaufens schweigt, kann es nur als Zustimmung gedeutet werden.
Was das bedeutet, haben Thomas & viele Andere, auch ich, in Dutzenden Threads gefordert: die müssen _alle_ weg. Dringend!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Immerhin hat - und das muss ich dann mal positiv erwähnen - sich der GF des LSFV SH von der Aussage "distanziert". Er wird am Montag mal beim DAFV nachfragen. Laut seiner Aussage, ist die Aussage von Dr. Spahn nicht die Meinung des LSFV SH. Der LSFV SH vertritt unverändert die Meinung, dass jeder Angler in eigener Verantwortung über die Behandlung seines Fanges entscheiden kann und muss. Leidglich darf das Zurücksetzen nicht von vornherein beabsichtigt sein. Allerdings kommt auch dann die Einschränkung, dass die Motivation zum Angeln sein muss, nur verwertbare Fische zu fangen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl doch mehr als nur ein oder zwei Landesverbände, die mehr als "irritiert" über diese Veröffentlichung - bis dato ja immer noch unwidersprochen - in der Presse waren.



Wie gestern schon geschrieben: Laut dem, was ich gehört habe, gab es im DAFV-Vorstand von mehreren Seiten ausdrückliche Zustimmung zu Spahns Aussagen.

 Das muss man sich mal ganz langsam auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, was da für Leute am Ruder sind.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Jetzt wissen wir warum es AngelFISCHER und nicht Angler heisst.... Fischer futtern bzw. sorgen dafür dass andere was zum futtern haben.....


----------



## Jose (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

also, ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen: der hat den segen der frau Dr., weil die keinen fisch mag/verwertet und also auch nicht angelt (außer im trüben)
er selber, der Dr. Spahn, der ist fürs angeln absolut unverwertbar.
bliebe nur noch zu klären, für wen und was diese beiden verwertbar sind.

bin selber ja kein petra-paranoiker, aber denen trau ich schon einiges zu, ach ja, den beiden auch.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das muss man sich mal ganz langsam auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, was da für Leute am Ruder sind.



Angelpolitische Brandstifter mit  chronischen Wahrnehmungs-
störungen.

Die zünden die eigene Hütte an und sind darauf auch noch stolz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das so stimmt, was Naturliebhaber berichtet wurde - die haben momentan anscheinend noch gaaaaaaaaanz andere Sorgen..

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4287378#post4287378


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das so stimmt, was Naturliebhaber berichtet wurde - die haben momentan anscheinend noch gaaaaaaaaanz andere Sorgen..
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4287378#post4287378



Wenn da tatsächlich jemand gesagt haben sollte: "Der Spahn hat doch in allem Recht, was er sagt. Das müssen die Angler in Deutschland halt akzeptieren oder woanders hingehen.", dann frage ich mich, wofür wir Verbandsbeiträge bezahlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> dann frage ich mich, wofür wir Verbandsbeiträge bezahlen.



Die Frage stell ich ja schon seit über 5 Jahren.......
;-))))

Hat aber die organisierten Angelfischer in Deutschland ja nie interessiert und sie haben brav weiter abgenickt und bezahlt..

Schlicht nicht besser verdient,..

Schade, dass halt auch Angler und das Angeln drunter leiden müssen..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage stell ich ja schon seit über 5 Jahren.......
> ;-))))
> 
> Hat aber die organisierten Angelfischer in Deutschland ja nie interessiert und sie haben brav weiter abgenickt und bezahlt..
> ...


 
Sten hat dir doch letztens ordentlich die Leviten gelesen. Lies das besser nochmal nach. #h

Für viele Angler in Deutschland ist ein Boykott des DAFV leider immer noch gleichbedeutend mit dem Aufgaben des Angelns. 

Es ist ja fast schon Ironie, dass ich mich gerade in Bayern entspannt zurücklehnen kann, da ich den DAFV nicht mehr mitfinanzieren muss. Andererseits weiß ich natürlich, dass das nichts mit der Ablehnung von Positionen wie denen von Spahn zu tun hat.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn da tatsächlich jemand gesagt haben sollte: "Der Spahn hat doch in allem Recht, was er sagt. *Das müssen die Angler in Deutschland halt akzeptieren oder woanders hingehen*.", dann frage ich mich, wofür wir Verbandsbeiträge bezahlen.


Das wäre sicherlich eine ganz neue Qualität an Verbandszynismus. :e
Wenn du rausfinden evtl. sogar belegen kannst, wer das vom Stapel gelassen haben soll...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Bezahlung?

Verdient hätten sie einen Symbolträchtigen Lederbeutel mit 30 Silberlingen als Inhalt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das wäre sicherlich eine ganz neue Qualität an Verbandszynismus. :e
> Wenn du rausfinden evtl. sogar belegen kannst, wer das vom Stapel gelassen haben soll...


 
Ohne das belegen zu können, werde ich dazu natürlich öffentlich nichts sagen. Es kann ja durchaus sein, dass das alles nur Gerüchte sind und in Wirklichkeit Herr Spahn bereits abgemahnt wurde.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das wäre sicherlich eine ganz neue Qualität an Verbandszynismus. :e


 
 Nein, das wäre bloß das erste Mal, dass die ihre wirkliche Meinung kundtun, also das was "DIE" von uns ANglern halten, rausposaunen! 

 Geahnt (befürchtet!) haben wir ANGLER das doch schon länger und Thomas hat genau das in all den Jahren hier in verschiedenen Formen beschrieben! 

 Wo sind denn all die Verbandstreuen hier und finden noch etwas positives an der Aussage? Normalerweise kommt doch der Anwalt der Verbände - der auch noch ab und zu Dorsche greift - immer mit der rosaroten Verbandsbrille und stellt die Arbeit und Aussagen der Verbände "richtig"...

 Oder die, die immer wieder alles für gut heißen? Wo seid ihr denn alle?


----------



## Matthias_R (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ich habe am Freitag mal bei Dr Spahn angerufen. Ist ja leicht, die Tel-Nr herauszubekommen. 
Es war ein gut 20minütiges Gespräch.
Dr Spahn beteuerte, dass er vom Zeitungsjournalisten angerufen worden wäre, der sich als informationswilliger Angler ausgegeben habe. Und dass er sich falsch zitiert fühle.
Im Gespräch gab er mir recht, dass das Abschlagen jedes maßigen Fisches weder waidgerecht wäre, noch dem Sinn des Tierschutzes entspräche.
Er bestätigte, dass, auch wenn man mit Verwertungsabsicht angeln gehe, man nicht alles mitnehmen könne, da Winzbarsche oder Miniplötzen oder Güstern oder... oder... nun mal nicht verzehrgeeignet seien. Oder auch, dass die Verwertung kapitaler Fische auf Schwierigkeiten stoßen könne. 
Er bestätigte die von mir vorgetragene Auffassung, dass eigentlich nur der Angler entscheiden könne, was für ihn sinnvoll verwertbar sei. 
Er wolle dies und den unglücklichen Presseartikel auf der Präsidiumssitzung ansprechen.
Mal sehen, ob das daselbst ein Ergenis zeitigt.

Insgesamt hatte ich nicht den Eindruck, dass Dr. Spahn ein aktiver Angler sei, und ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass er sich der vollen Tragweite dessen bewußt war, was als seine Äußerung in der Presse wiedergegeben wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Wo ist dann die Gegendarstellung, die dann auch gebracht werden MUSS von den Kollegen?

Wo ist die Richtigstellung des Präsidiums?

Wo sind Artikel vom DAFV bundesweit in der Presse, die auf diese Falschdarstellung (wenn es denn eine war) hinweisen und das richtig stellen?

Was ist mit seiner Gleichsetzung von Wettangelfischen und Gemeinschaftsangelfischen?
(die können nur beten, dass das kein Finanzbeamter gelesen hat..)

*Sorry, wenn das so war, wie Du schreibst, ist es umso schlimmer und zeigt die ganze Inkompetenz in Sachen Angeln, Angler und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit selbst für die organisierten Angelfischer, welche immer noch zu dieser Trümmertruppe halten!!!!!*

Wie gesagt, schade, dass auch Angler drunter leiden müssen und nicht nur organisierte Angelfischer ...............


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2015)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ich habe am Freitag mal bei Dr Spahn angerufen. Ist ja leicht, die Tel-Nr herauszubekommen.
> Es war ein gut 20minütiges Gespräch.
> Dr Spahn beteuerte, dass er vom Zeitungsjournalisten angerufen worden wäre, der sich als informationswilliger Angler ausgegeben habe. Und dass er sich falsch zitiert fühle.
> Im Gespräch gab er mir recht, dass das Abschlagen jedes maßigen Fisches weder waidgerecht wäre, noch dem Sinn des Tierschutzes entspräche.
> ...


 
Na dann ist doch alles super. Ich habe die Richtigstellung auf der Web-Seite des DAFV dann sicher auch nur überlesen. Und es wurden sicher auch bereits Schritte gegen die Falschdarstellung im Presseartikel eingeleitet. Das ist ja schließlich alles kein Pappenstiel. |wavey:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wo ist dann die Gegendarstellung, die dann auch gebracht werden MUSS von den Kollegen?
> 
> Wo ist die Richtigstellung des Präsidiums?
> 
> ...


 
Da hatten wir beide wohl eben die gleichen Gedanken.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Dem stimme ich zu!

Danke, Matthias, dass du dich um Aufklärung bemühst, aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass man einer solchen hinterher rennen muss.
Der Typ ist GF, der sollte wissen, wie man mit Presse umgeht, was man von sich gibt und was nicht (egal wer anruft), wie man auf (angebliche!) Fehlmeldungen reagiert,... da muss man nicht erst auf der Präsidiumssitzung Mami fragen.
Ich könnte kotzen bei so viel Inkompetenz! #q

Wenn das überhaupt stimmt, was er behauptet.

Man kann nur das bewerten, was er, bzw. der DAFV dazu offiziell sagt und -ausdrücklich nur mit "und" verbunden- was sie tun um den Schaden zu minimieren.

Unglaublich, so ein Diletantismus.
Jede Putzfrau würde mehr Hirn, Verantwortung & Rückgrat zeigen.

Der Typ muss weg, er ist doch nicht mehr zu halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> er ist doch nicht mehr zu halten.


Wäre da einer zu halten?

Ein Einziger?

Im DAFV, Geschäftsstellen, Präsidium, den abnickenden Landesverbänden?

Nur einer?

Welcher?

Warum?


booaaaah echt, eyh..................

Ich kann gar nicht so viel saufen,wie ich k......... möchte.................


Ich krieg schon wieder Blutdruck...................


----------



## Matthias_R (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wo ist dann die Gegendarstellung, die dann auch gebracht werden MUSS von den Kollegen?
> 
> Wo ist die Richtigstellung des Präsidiums?
> 
> ...



Ja, über eine Gegendarstellung (die ich Dr. Spahn gegenüber für nötig hielt) haben wir auch gesprochen. 
Wo sie bleibt? tja....

In unserem Märkischen Allgemeinen Wurstblatt (MAZ) kann man aber immer mal in den WE-Ausgaben was über Angeln und Angler lesen. Da werden Vereine vorgestellt, oder aktive Angler, und Fische, und Jugendarbeit. Kurz: das wird alles in einem positiven Licht dargestellt. Ich meine, dass da der Landesverband da mit der Redaktion zusammenarbeitet. 
Ich denke auch, dass das fischereischeinlose Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg vom Landesverband weitgehend mitinitiiert wurde. Das bitte beim (nicht unberechtigten) Verbands-Bashing mit bedenken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Der hat hier mitgelesen und Dir nur die hier gefundenen Argumente wiedergegeben. Vermutlich hat er sich hier das erste Mal mit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt und zuvor nur VDSF/ DAFV Parolen runtergeleiert!

 Man kann als GF ja auch mit der Presse reden, ohne Ahnung zu haben- allerdings muss man dann mit einem solchen Aufschrei rechnen. 

 Und die Geschichte mit dem Anruf und dem Angler- naja... #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Danke, Matthias, dass du dich um Aufklärung bemühst


Von mir auch, im Brast vergessen, sorry!!!!

Gegenüber mir hat ja Frau Dr. eh Maulkorb verhängt  - hätte sie mal besser auf mich gehört statt auf ihre Einflüsterer aus Bayern, Brandenburg, Sachsen, Schleswig Holstein etc. und mal besser damals über meine Fragen nachgedacht, statt auf nördliche Ratschläge zu hören, das alles zu ignorieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709

;-))))))))



> Ich denke auch, dass das fischereischeinlose Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg vom Landesverband weitgehend mitinitiiert wurde. Das bitte beim (nicht unberechtigten) Verbands-Bashing mit bedenken.


Auch nicht vergessen:
Ohne die Erpressung Brandenburgs, dass sie ohne (Kon)Fusion den DAV verlassen, hätten wir heute nicht diese elende Trümmertruppe.........


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Nur mal so in raum gehauen.


Bei de Jägers geht rum: Keine Interv.etc.mehr mit Medien,das gleiche bei Lohnbetrieben bereich Mastzucht.... = Keine Medien mehr keine Interv.mehr....usw.sofort vom Hof jagen.

Könnte euch da einige Storys erzählen die letzter Zeit in NDS auf Mastbetrieben vorgefallen sind.


Warum keine Medien mehr = Weil einige zuviel "blödsinn" bauen sowie tatsachen verdrehen etc.


Sollte das so stimmen,empfehle ich Herrn S.sich auf seinen Hintern zu setzen und sich gedanken machen wie man das ganze schnellst möglich richtig stellt.Bezw.ich hätte der Zeitung mal nen Anwalt vorbei geschickt.

Kommt es zur keiner Klarstellung sinkt die Glaubwürdigkeit des Verbandes noch tiefer in minus bereiche als es eh schon der fall ist.

#h


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



gründler schrieb:


> Keine Interv.etc.mehr mit Medien...
> Alternativ lässt man sich unterfackeln, dass man den fertigen Artikel vorgelegt bekommt und er erst durch Freigabe veröffentlicht werden darf.
> Das ist ziemlich üblich, eben weil so viel Mist gebaut wird.
> Und es gibt dem Interviewgeber die Möglichkeit an seinen Aussagen zu feilen.
> ...


Dafür ist es -für ihn- zu spät.
Klarstellen muss das der DAFV.
Und den GF in die Wüste schicken.


----------



## Brotfisch (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Auch ich danke für die Bemühungen um Aufklärung. Damit ist die Sache aber nicht aus der Welt. Der Verband sollte das, was Dr. Spahn am Telefon gesagt hat, öffentlich erklären. Sonst muss er sich das Zitierte zuschreiben lassen als seine offizielle Position.

 Was das vermeintliche Falschzitat betrifft: Im Umgang mit der Presse passieren immer wieder auch Fehler. Es ist nicht ganz leicht, zu kontrollieren, was veröffentlicht wird. Andererseits ist aber Dr. Spahn lange genug im Geschäft, um zu wissen, was in der Zusammenarbeit mit der Presse so alles schräg laufen kann. Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit, sich den Entwurf vorab zumailen zu lassen. Ich gebe gegenüber Journalisten außerhalb von Hintergrundgesprächen, die nicht zitiert werden, niemals eine Stellungnahme ohne Authorisierungsvorbehalt ab. 

 Unabhängig von Dr. Spahn: Eine Klarstellung durch den DAFV - und zwar durch das geschäftsführende Präsidium - ist dringend erforderlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Eine Klarstellung durch den DAFV - und zwar durch das geschäftsführende Präsidium - ist dringend erforderlich.


Eine Auflösung des DAFV ist dringend erforderlich.......


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Wovon träumst du?? Weckt mal die Fliegenfischer auf, die meinen auch noch die sind außen vor. Vielleicht wird's dann etwas lauter. Ich hoffe es inbrünstig!


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Das Fliegenfischen ist von dem restriktiven DAFV-Kurs sehr stark betroffen, obwohl es doch die am wenigsten eingreifende Angelmethode ist. An teuren Salmonidenstrecken nach dem ersten maßigen Forellchen gleich abschlagen und einpacken zu müssen, das kann man schon rein ökonomisch nicht als sinnvolles Verwertungsinteresse bezeichnen. Die Praxis geht da meilenweit dran vorbei.
Ich selber natürlich nicht. Die Forellen, die ich fange und nicht mitnehme, sind alle gefühlt untermaßig. Ein Problem habe ich nur mit Fischen, die größer sind als mein Reisegrill.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Inzwischen hat Remmel die Behörden in NRW angewiesen, verstärkt zu kontrollieren und hart durchzugreifen gegen "Trophäenangler" ....

Und das nicht nur in Anlagen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Immerhin hat - und das muss ich dann mal positiv erwähnen - sich der GF des LSFV SH von der Aussage "distanziert". Er wird am Montag mal beim DAFV nachfragen. Laut seiner Aussage, ist die Aussage von Dr. Spahn nicht die Meinung des LSFV SH. Der LSFV SH vertritt unverändert die Meinung, dass jeder Angler in eigener Verantwortung über die Behandlung seines Fanges entscheiden kann und muss. Leidglich darf das Zurücksetzen nicht von vornherein beabsichtigt sein. Allerdings kommt auch dann die Einschränkung, dass die Motivation zum Angeln sein muss, nur verwertbare Fische zu fangen.



 Ok, mein Optimismus wird gerade wieder stark ausgebremst! Denn außer dieser vollmündigen Ankündigung, ist bis jetzt nichts passiert. Scheint in der Prioritätenliste stark hinter dem Projekt Westensee zu stehen....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Inzwischen hat Remmel die Behörden in NRW angewiesen, verstärkt zu kontrollieren und hart durchzugreifen gegen "Trophäenangler" ....
> 
> Und das nicht nur in Anlagen..



Wie nennt man diese Art der Pseudohexenjagd dann...Remmeln ?Remmelhammer?

Verstärkt zu kontrollieren,köstlich..noch einer mit einer gestörten Wahrnehmung.

Grüner Möchtegern Großinquitsitor auf dem Kreuzzug gegen das unermesslich Böse..dem Trophäenangler.


----------



## Deep Down (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Die Behörden werden sich sicher freuen! Zaubern mal eben nen paar "freie" Mitarbeiter hervor, die nun fleißig Streife laufen oder sitzen die nun in den Büschen und beobachten stundenlang Angler auch außerhalb der eigentlichen Dienstzeiten, an Feiertagen und am Wochenende?

Ja klar! Der Haushalt wird auch diese menschenverachtenden Gutmenschpläne auf den Boden der Realität einbremsen!


----------



## mathei (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Inzwischen hat Remmel die Behörden in NRW angewiesen, verstärkt zu kontrollieren und hart durchzugreifen gegen "Trophäenangler" ....
> 
> *Und das nicht nur in Anlagen*..



Also laufen Die jetzt verstärkt los und kontrollieren das Töten der Fische. Ganz großes Kino. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Nicht das töten - sondern, dass keiner zurückgesetzt wird...


----------



## mathei (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die Behörden werden sich sicher freuen! Zaubern mal eben nen paar "freie" Mitarbeiter hervor, die nun fleißig Streife laufen oder sitzen die nun in den Büschen und beobachten stundenlang Angler auch außerhalb der eigentlichen Dienstzeiten, an Feiertagen und am Wochenende?
> 
> Ja klar! Der Haushalt wird auch diese menschenverachtenden Gutmenschpläne auf den Boden der Realität einbremsen!



Die finden doch bestimmt genug freiwillige bei den angeblichen Naturfutzis. In den Büschen sitzen können Sie doch. Werden halt nur Angler beobachtet und nicht mehr die Vögel


----------



## mathei (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht das töten - sondern, dass keiner zurückgesetzt wird...



Kommt doch aufs gleiche drauf aus


----------



## ronram (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Das ist doch überhaupt nicht umsetzbar.

Die unteren Fischereibehörden (-> Kreisordnungsbehörden) haben sicherlich andere Sorgen...sonst würden man sich nicht ehrenamtlicher Fischereiaufseher bedienen, die ja selbst Angler sind und sowieso kaum Befugnisse erhalten.

So eine Anweisung von oben mag dem Herrn Minister ja aus den eigenen Reihen Lob einbringen...Aber spätestens der Beamte beim Kreis wird das dezent ignorieren.

Zumal das "Durchgreifen gegen Trophäenangler nicht nur an Anlagen" außerhalb von Anlagen zum gezielten "Fotofang" überhaupt nicht möglich ist. Nur heiße Luft...Da gibt es nichts durchzugreifen...

Ist ja hier in dem Thread schon ausführlich genug erläutert worden...der Zusammenhang zwischen einem Zurücksetzen und einer fehlenden Verwertungsabsicht.

Wäre man dann nicht schon auf dem besten Wege der Verfolgung Unschuldiger? :-O
Oder schon so halb bei der Nötigung, wenn man einen Angler dazu drängt einen Fisch zu töten, den er gar nicht verwerten kann/will? :-O (Wodurch sich ja ggf. eine strafbare Handlung (TSG) ergibt...)

Ob da die Fischereibehörden Lust zu haben? :-D


[edit: Damit --> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...kueken-duerfen-in-den-schredder-13418771.html dürften wir Angler wohl erstmal wieder aus dem Fokus des grünen Umweltministers verschwinden. Mit süßen Küken fängt man eher Wähler, als mit schleimigen Fischen.]


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Nun ja, ob das so rechtskräftig wird. Wirtschaftliche Alternativlosigkeit als vernünftiger Grund? Da müssen Angler ja offenkundig deutlich gravierende Argumente auffahren, obwohl ihnen Massentötungen nun wirklich nicht nachgesagt werden kann. Der vernünftige Grund kann aber nach dem Urteil deutlich weiter ausgelegt werden, als es der DAFV gegenwärtig noch tut. Ob allerdings reiner Angelspaß als vernünftiger Grund anerkannt wird, das bleibt auch nach dem Urteil höchst ungewiss.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



ronram schrieb:


> Oder schon so halb bei der Nötigung, wenn man einen Angler dazu drängt einen Fisch zu töten, den er gar nicht verwerten kann/will? :-O (Wodurch sich ja ggf. eine strafbare Handlung (TSG) ergibt...)
> 
> Ob da die Fischereibehörden Lust zu haben? :-D



 Da haben die definitiv Lust drauf.

 Ich habe diesbezüglich vor einiger Zeit bei offiziellen Stellen in Bayern angefragt.

 Zitat aus meiner Anfrage:
_"Der schlechteste Weg einer Lösungsfindung wäre der auf dem Rechtsweg, wenn ein Angler wirklich einmal wegen des Zurücksetzens von ihm nicht verwertbarer Fische Probleme bekommt und nicht klein beigibt. Ich bin mir recht sicher, wie obere Instanzen hier entscheiden würden."_

 Auszug aus dem Antwortschreiben:
_"Auch wenn ich die von Ihnen gemachten Aussagen durchaus nachvollziehen kann, so muss ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Angelegenheit keineswegs so eindeutig ist, wie von Ihnen ausgeführt. Fachleute und Juristen bayerischer Behörden sehen dies zum Teil anders. Das Fischereigesetz wird vielfach so interpretiert, dass Fische, die über dem Schonmaß und außerhalb der Schonzeit liegen, grundsätzlich entnommen werden müssen." 
_
 Es muss wohl tatsächlich irgendwann zum Präzedenzfall kommen, um hier die offizielle Rechtslage zu klären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Das gilt aber erst mal nur für Bayern (wie wir ja schon immer ausgeführt hatten)...

Dass Spahn und der DAFV nun auch versuchen das Abknüppelgebot im restlichen, richtigen Deutschland (jetzt krieg ich wieder Prügel ;-)) - mal sehen wir sich noch etwas Humor bewahrt hat) durchzusetzen mit einer eigentlich rechtlich nicht haltbaren, absolut anglerfeindlichen Argumentation, das ist das Schlimme und Elende an der Geschichte - und dass sich das die organisierten Angelfischer gefallen lassen und denen weiter blind hinterherlaufen und die finanzieren....


----------



## ronram (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Habt ihr in Bayern nicht sogar etwas explizites zur "Zwangsentnahme" im Fischereirecht stehen? (Da war jemand schneller...Frage hat sich damit erledigt. )

In NRW fehlt das nämlich (bisher noch). 
Und bei der ein oder anderen unteren Fischereibehörde könnte man auch den Eindruck bekommen, dass man sich auf die Durchführung der Prüfung und das Ausstellen des Prüfungszeugnisses beschränkt. Für Kontrollen werden ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher eingesetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> In NRW fehlt das nämlich (bisher noch)


Kommt noch, in B-W, NRW, NDS und in S-H und auch in Hessen (grüne zuständige Minister) wird an "ökologischen Fischereigesetzen" unter stärkster Beachtung des Tierschutzes und alternativ (falls es Schwierigkeiten mit dem jeweiligen Koalitionspartner gibt) an einer Verschärfung über die Verordnungen (müssen nicht durchs Parlament) gearbeitet. 

In B-W wurde z. B. jetzt erst mal die Berufsfischerei ministeriumsintern von der Landwirschaft zur Forstwirtschaft umgesiedelt (weil viele geschützte Fischarten ja nicht als landwirtschaftliche Nutztiere bezeichnet werden können), weil das nicht so einfach direkt zum Naturschutz ins Umweltministerium (wie eigentlich vom spendensammelnden Schützerp... gewünscht) gepackt werden konnte..

Ihr werdet euch alle noch wünschen, früher auf unsere Warnungen gehört zu haben.............

Aber Spahn und der DAFV weisen euch ja den richtigen Weg - wohl bekomms..........

Bedankt euch bei euren Landesverbandspräsidien und Geschäftsführern, die euch in diese Schei... geritten haben und fasst euch selber an die Nase, weil ihr euch nie gewehrt habt trotz aller Warnungen rechtzeitig vorher.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ......Verschärfung über die *Verordnungen *(müssen nicht durchs Parlament) gearbeitet. ....




Eine Verständnisfrage.
Hat sowas genauso viel "Wert" vor Gericht wie ein Gesetz und öffet das nicht Behördenwillkür Tür und Tor?|kopfkrat

Wär gut wenn ein Rechtsgelehrter sich mal dazu äußern könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Das ist die Richtlinie für die Behörden zur Umsetzung der Gesetze - ja, ist wie ein Gesetz.
Und es öffnet nicht Behördenwillkür, sondern Ministeriumswillkür die Türe. 

In SH z. B. sind die Behörden eigentlich nicht anglerunfreundlich, kriegen da aber knallharte Vorgaben von der politischen Seite..


----------



## Matthias_R (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Eine Verordnung kann über den Weg der Verwaltungsklage gekippt werden. 
nach dem einen oder anderen Gespräch mit Juristen im Freundeskreis (keine Angler, nicht mit Tierschutzrecht befasst, aber mit der juristischen Denkungsart) könnte das auch klappen.
Das Tierschutzgesetz soll bewirken, daß ein Wirbeltier nicht unnötig behellig wird. 
Nun, so war der Konsens, ein Pfannenbarsch ist ein vernünftiger Grund. Wenn der Pfannenbarsch aber ein vernünftiger Grund ist, ist es unvernünftig, eine quergehakte Brasse mitzunehmen. Die hat zwar nun einen Schaden davongetragen (von dem sie sich aber erholen wird), der Schaden für die Brasse wird aber größer, wenn sie abgeschlagen wird. Und für den, der Barsch oder Zander essen möchte, ist das mitnehmen einer Brasse unvernünftig.
insofern, war nun die Argumentation, müßte man es zumindest VERSUCHEN können, eine derartige Verordnung als dem Tierschutzgesetz entgegenstehend zu kippen. 
Wäte eine lohnende Aufgabe für den Justitiar oder die Anwälte eines Anglerverbandes oder Fischereiverbandes.

Es kam auch der Gedanke auf, im Fischrestaurant den Verantwortlichen nach der Bestellung eines Zanderfilets oder Lachssteaks Plötze oder Brasse zu servieren....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Wäte eine lohnende Aufgabe für den Justitiar oder die Anwälte eines Anglerverbandes oder Fischereiverbandes.


Leider gibts ja keinen Anglerverband - und der Verband der organisierten Angelfischer hat ja über seinen Geschäftsführer - ohne Gegendarstellung oder Dementi - klar gestellt, wohin es gehen soll (und was ja hier Thema ist):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372



> Eine Ausnahme (vom Tötungsgebot)* dürfe *und müsse lediglich bei "untermaßigen Fischen" und bei "geschützten Arten" gemacht werden.
> Sie seien nach dem Fang lebend ins Wasser zurückzusetzen.






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommt noch, in B-W, NRW, NDS und in S-H und auch in Hessen (grüne zuständige Minister) wird an "ökologischen Fischereigesetzen" unter stärkster Beachtung des Tierschutzes und alternativ (falls es Schwierigkeiten mit dem jeweiligen Koalitionspartner gibt) an einer Verschärfung über die Verordnungen (müssen nicht durchs Parlament) gearbeitet.
> 
> In B-W wurde z. B. jetzt erst mal die Berufsfischerei ministeriumsintern von der Landwirschaft zur Forstwirtschaft umgesiedelt (weil viele geschützte Fischarten ja nicht als landwirtschaftliche Nutztiere bezeichnet werden können), weil das nicht so einfach direkt zum Naturschutz ins Umweltministerium (wie eigentlich vom spendensammelnden Schützerp... gewünscht) gepackt werden konnte..
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Eine Verordnung kann über den Weg der Verwaltungsklage gekippt werden.
> nach dem einen oder anderen Gespräch mit Juristen im Freundeskreis (keine Angler, nicht mit Tierschutzrecht befasst, aber mit der juristischen Denkungsart) könnte das auch klappen.
> Das Tierschutzgesetz soll bewirken, daß ein Wirbeltier nicht unnötig behellig wird.
> Nun, so war der Konsens, ein Pfannenbarsch ist ein vernünftiger Grund. Wenn der Pfannenbarsch aber ein vernünftiger Grund ist, ist es unvernünftig, eine quergehakte Brasse mitzunehmen. Die hat zwar nun einen Schaden davongetragen (von dem sie sich aber erholen wird), der Schaden für die Brasse wird aber größer, wenn sie abgeschlagen wird. Und für den, der Barsch oder Zander essen möchte, ist das mitnehmen einer Brasse unvernünftig.
> ...



Es ist richtig. Die Konsequenzen eines Tötungsgebotes sind auch Nichtanglern kaum zu vermitteln; Anglern sowieso nicht. 
 Dabei wäre es so leicht, hier das Thema einmal gerade zu rücken. Man müsste nur wollen.


----------



## Matthias_R (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Wie gesagt, das Tötungsgebot in einer süddeutschen Fischereiverordnung widerspricht wahrscheinlich dem Wortlaut, und ziemlich sicher den Intentionen des Tierschutzgesetzes. Insbesondere wenn man davon ausgeht, daß bei schonender Behandlung das Leid und der Schmerz des Tieres (wenn man mal von einem vorhandenen Schmerzempfinden ausgeht) beim Zurücksetzen eher gering ist, zumindest weit geringer als bei Entnahme und Tötung. 
Vielleicht müßte man´s mal durch die Verwaltungsinstanzen durchjagen. Je eher, desto besser. 
MAN wäre in diesem Falle der Anglerverband oder der Fischereiverband. 
Ich denke, die Chancen stünden gut, daß die Verwaltungsgerichtsbarkeit eine dem Gesetz offensichtlich widersprechende Verordnung canceln würde. Und für einen solchen gerichtsstreit könnte man sogar eine Beitragserhöhung bzw eine Sonderumlage hinnehmen. Aber man müsste ihn  WOLLEN. 
Gibt´s hier den Rechtskundige, die sich mit Tierschutzrecht und Fischereirecht auskennen, und zumindest auf dieser Basis mal überdenken könnten, ob das oben angedeutete stichhaltig ist?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommt noch, in B-W, NRW, NDS und in S-H und auch in Hessen (grüne zuständige Minister) wird an "ökologischen Fischereigesetzen" unter stärkster Beachtung des Tierschutzes



Ökologisch und gleichzeitig stärkste Beachtung des Tierschutzes??

Wer das so fordert,hat entweder ökologische Zusammenhänge nicht im geringsten kapiert oder versucht bewusst mit billigster Polemik bei Stange zu bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Dabei wäre es so leicht, hier das Thema einmal gerade zu rücken. Man müsste nur wollen.


Das "hier" gerade zu rücken sehe ich nicht als Problem - bei den Verbanditen scheint es aber vergebene Liebesmühe zu sein...
Sonst würds den Thread hier nicht geben (müssen)...........



> Vielleicht müßte man´s mal durch die Verwaltungsinstanzen durchjagen. Je eher, desto besser.
> MAN wäre in diesem Falle der Anglerverband oder der Fischereiverband.


Und nochmal: 
Es gibt keinen Anglerverband, nur den der organisierten Angelfischer.
Die dieses Abknüppelgebot noch unterstützen und postulieren..


----------



## Matthias_R (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Wenn man vor Gericht herausbekäme, dass ein totales Abknüppelgebot in der Fischereiverordnung  nicht gesetzeskonform ist (worauf ja etliches hindeutet), wären derartige Ausagen von Vorständen oder Geschäftsführern des Anglerverbandes irrelevant. Der Bundesverband könnte dann weder Landesverbänden noch Vereinen (als Pächter) Vrschriften machen, was in den Gewässerordnungen zu stehen hat. Die Pächter sind den gesetzen und Landesverordnungen unterworfen.


----------



## NedRise (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Jetzt habe ich grade das hier gelesen:



> Jeder kennt sie, selten werden sie hinterfragt und noch seltener geändert:Was sollen Mindestmaße eigentlich bezwecken? Sollen sie etwa die Abschöpfung maximaler Fischmengen (Biomasseertrag) unterstützen? Wenn das der Fall ist, sind Mindestmaße
> recht hoch zu wählen,um den Fischen genügend Zeitzum Wachsen zu geben.Fischereibiologische Modelle deuten einen Richtwert von rund zwei Drittel der Maximal länge einer Fischart an. Beispiel:Wenn Hechte in einem Gewässer maximal 120 Zentimeter
> lang werden, sollte das Mindestmaß rund 80 Zentimeter betragen! Da die meisten gesetzlichen Mindestmaße für Hechte deutlich unter diesem Wert liegen, gab es wohl andere Gründe für ihre Einführung.



Aus:http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stori.../130821_kolumne_arlinghaus_rute_und_rolle.pdf

Also wenn davon die Rede ist massige Fische zu entnehmen, aber die Schonmasse absolut aus der Luft gegriffen sind, und wohl legitiemieren sollen so viel Fisch wie möglich zu entnehmen. Kann das doch auch nicht im Sinne des "heiligen" Tierschutzgesetzes zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ja und?
Spahn hat nicht die Herauf- oder Herabsetzung von Mindestmaßen gefordert, sondern dass eben jeder nicht geschonte Fisch abzuknüppeln ist.

Woraus folgt, dass dann auch nur die angeln dürfen, die das machen (wollen)..


----------



## raubangler (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> ....
> Nun, so war der Konsens, ein Pfannenbarsch ist ein vernünftiger Grund. Wenn der Pfannenbarsch aber ein vernünftiger Grund ist, ist es unvernünftig, eine quergehakte Brasse mitzunehmen.
> ...



Der Gedankenfehler ist hier, keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit der Brasse zu unterstellen.

http://www.chefkoch.de/ms/s0/brasse/Rezepte.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Wenn man vor Gericht herausbekäme, dass ein totales Abknüppelgebot in der Fischereiverordnung nicht gesetzeskonform ist (worauf ja etliches hindeutet), wären derartige Ausagen von Vorständen oder Geschäftsführern des Anglerverbandes irrelevant.



Das Problem ist, dass man gegen ein Gesetz in der Regel nur dann vorgehen kann, wenn man selbst betroffen ist, sprich deshalb angezeigt wurde (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Popularklage). 

 Da bisher in Bayern wohl noch nie jemand wegen Zurücksetzens aufgrund des Fischereigesetzes angezeigt wurde, sondern stets wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, ist ein Vorgehen gegen dieses Gesetz auf privatem Weg nur sehr schwer möglich.

 Einem Verband stünden da wohl andere Wege offen, aber dazu müsste man erst mal einen Verband haben, der da was zugunsten der Angler klarstellen will. |rolleyes


----------



## NedRise (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Wenn man vor Gericht herausbekäme, dass ein totales Abknüppelgebot in der Fischereiverordnung  nicht gesetzeskonform ist (worauf ja etliches hindeutet), wären derartige Ausagen von Vorständen oder Geschäftsführern des Anglerverbandes irrelevant. Der Bundesverband könnte dann weder Landesverbänden noch Vereinen (als Pächter) Vrschriften machen, was in den Gewässerordnungen zu stehen hat. Die Pächter sind den gesetzen und Landesverordnungen unterworfen.



Weil ich finde das sich dass damit sehr gut ergänzt, und der Herr Spahn einfach auf dem Holzweg befindet.

Und er sollte lieber ein heraufsätzen der Schonmasse fordern, bevor er fordert irgendwelche Fische zur Tierfutter zu verarbeiten..|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



raubangler schrieb:


> Der Gedankenfehler ist hier, keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit der Brasse zu unterstellen.
> 
> http://www.chefkoch.de/ms/s0/brasse/Rezepte.html




So isses (ist auch die bayerische Argumentation)- woraus auch folgt, dass jeder Angler am Ende (wie beim Pilzesammeln) auch nur ne bestimmte Menge entnehmen darf (egal welcher Art) und dann das Angeln einzustellen hat..

Und die Bewirtschafter dafür zu sorgen haben, das alle Fische, die im Wasser bleiben sollen, geschützt sind (und dann auch nicht  beangelt werden dürfen), und das nicht der Angler zu entscheiden hat..

Was auch die Vision vom DAFV  ist, wie sie ja Dr. Spahn unwidersprochen öffentlich gemacht hat (Thema hier)...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommt noch, in B-W, NRW, NDS und in S-H und auch in Hessen (grüne zuständige Minister) wird an "ökologischen Fischereigesetzen" unter stärkster Beachtung des Tierschutzes und alternativ (falls es Schwierigkeiten mit dem jeweiligen Koalitionspartner gibt) an einer Verschärfung über die Verordnungen (müssen nicht durchs Parlament) gearbeitet.
> 
> In B-W wurde z. B. jetzt erst mal die Berufsfischerei ministeriumsintern von der Landwirschaft zur Forstwirtschaft umgesiedelt (weil viele geschützte Fischarten ja nicht als landwirtschaftliche Nutztiere bezeichnet werden können), weil das nicht so einfach direkt zum Naturschutz ins Umweltministerium (wie eigentlich vom spendensammelnden Schützerp... gewünscht) gepackt werden konnte..
> 
> ...





> Da bisher in Bayern wohl noch nie jemand wegen Zurücksetzens aufgrund des Fischereigesetzes angezeigt wurde, sondern stets wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, ist ein Vorgehen gegen dieses Gesetz auf privatem Weg nur sehr schwer möglich.



Ich hab schon mehrfach angeboten, gerne bayerische Angler wegen zurücksetzen anzuzeigen, mit Videobeweis (und Einverständnis, das zu verwenden, sowie ein Schreiben eines Anwaltes, der den Delinquenten vorher beraten hat (weil das das Ende des Angelns für denjenigen sein kann - lebenslang)) ...

Wollte bis jetzt seltsamerweise keiner, der immer meint, das wäre so einfach durchzukriegen...


----------



## Hezaru (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Jede Gastwirtschaft hältert Karpfen um keinen "Moselgeschmack" zu haben.
Wenn bei uns jemand im Juli einen Karpfen im Karpfenweiher fängt müsste er doch auch das Recht haben in erst zu Wässern und den "Moselgeschmack" wegzubekommen. 
Oder ein Angler fängt Barsche und sagt die braucht er lebend für seinen Gartenteich wegen der BBB.
Oder jemand nimmt massige Hechte oder Zander mit weil er zu viele Weissfische  im eigenen Teich hat. Der Transportstress ist kein Argument, den haben Fische vom Züchter auch.
Kurzform:
Für seine Aussage haben wir schon die Petra, da brauchen wir nicht noch selbst jemanden dafür bezahlen:r


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> da brauchen wir nicht noch selbst jemanden dafür bezahlen


genau das predige ich doch seit jahren!!!


----------



## Matthias_R (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



raubangler schrieb:


> Der Gedankenfehler ist hier, keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit der Brasse zu unterstellen.
> 
> http://www.chefkoch.de/ms/s0/brasse/Rezepte.html



irgendwas kann man vielleicht draus machen. Für MICH gibt es keine Verwertungsmöglichkeiten von U15 Barschen, von brassen und von etlichem anderen Getier. die Franzosen essen Froschschenkel - sollte ich aus versehen einen frosch haken, würde ich ihn auch nicht verwerten. Also habe ICH keinen vernnftigen Grund, Brassen abzuschlagen (und keinen, ihnen GEZIELT nachzustellen).


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So isses (ist auch die bayerische Argumentation)- woraus auch folgt, dass jeder Angler am Ende (wie beim Pilzesammeln) auch nur ne bestimmte Menge entnehmen darf (egal welcher Art) und dann das Angeln einzustellen hat..



Wir gleiten hier gerade ein bisschen von Herrn Spahn ab, aber gerade die Analogie zum Pilzesammeln trägt ja nicht, denn da suche ich mir die Pilze aus, die ich mitnehmen will.

 Bei mir kommt z.B. eigentlich jede Brasse ab 25cm unter den Hammer, weil ich und Familie selbst die filetierten Kleinbrassen genial finden (wenn ich sie zubereite #6). Aitel oder Barbe finden die Familienmitglieder aber geschmacklich alles andere als toll. Deshalb dürfen die wieder schwimmen.

 Weder ein verwirrter Herr Spahn noch ein Fischereigesetz werden mich dazu zwingen, Fische abzuschlagen, die ich nicht verwerten will, denen aber trotzdem mein Köder geschmeckt hat.

 Womit wir dann doch wieder beim Thema angekommen wären: Diese, aus meiner Sicht völlig nachvollziehbare Haltung, MUSS von einem Bundesverband unterstützt werden, der sich zur Aufgabe gestellt hat, das Angeln in Deutschland zu unterstützen (und der dafür von den Anglern Geld bekommt).

 Wenn der Verband das nicht tut, ist er nutzlos.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> irgendwas kann man vielleicht draus machen. Für MICH gibt es keine Verwertungsmöglichkeiten von U15 Barschen, von brassen und von etlichem anderen Getier. die Franzosen essen Froschschenkel - sollte ich aus versehen einen frosch haken, würde ich ihn auch nicht verwerten. Also habe ICH keinen vernnftigen Grund, Brassen abzuschlagen (und keinen, ihnen GEZIELT nachzustellen).



Dann darfst Du da nicht angeln gehen, wo solche Brassen nicht geschützt sind, ganz einfach..

Und nix anderes sagen die Bayern, sagt Spahn....

Dann kannst Du Fisch auch kaufen, wenn Du nur bestimmte Arten oder Größen willst, dann brauchst Du nicht zu angeln.



> Womit wir dann doch wieder beim Thema angekommen wären: Diese, aus meiner Sicht völlig nachvollziehbare Haltung, MUSS von einem Bundesverband unterstützt werden, der sich zur Aufgabe gestellt hat, das Angeln in Deutschland zu unterstützen


Nochmal:
Es gibt keinen solchen Bundesverband, es gibt nur den DAFV der organisierten Angelfischer, die mit dem GF Spahn klar, eindeutig und öffentlich Stellung bezogen haben..



> Eine Ausnahme (vom Tötungsgebot)* dürfe *und müsse lediglich bei "untermaßigen Fischen" und bei "geschützten Arten" gemacht werden.
> Sie seien nach dem Fang lebend ins Wasser zurückzusetzen.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommt noch, in B-W, NRW, NDS und in S-H und auch in Hessen (grüne zuständige Minister) wird an "ökologischen Fischereigesetzen" unter stärkster Beachtung des Tierschutzes und alternativ (falls es Schwierigkeiten mit dem jeweiligen Koalitionspartner gibt) an einer Verschärfung über die Verordnungen (müssen nicht durchs Parlament) gearbeitet.
> 
> In B-W wurde z. B. jetzt erst mal die Berufsfischerei ministeriumsintern von der Landwirschaft zur Forstwirtschaft umgesiedelt (weil viele geschützte Fischarten ja nicht als landwirtschaftliche Nutztiere bezeichnet werden können), weil das nicht so einfach direkt zum Naturschutz ins Umweltministerium (wie eigentlich vom spendensammelnden Schützerp... gewünscht) gepackt werden konnte..
> 
> ...


----------



## Deep Down (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du Fisch auch kaufen, *wenn Du nur bestimmte Arten oder Größen willst*, dann brauchst Du nicht zu angeln.


Uiiii, das ist ja auch mal ne nett andere Beleuchtung der bayerischen Geschichte!
Das ist die völlige Entkoppelung der Angelei vom selektiven Verwertungswillen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon mehrfach angeboten, gerne bayerische Angler wegen zurücksetzen anzuzeigen, mit Videobeweis (und Einverständnis, das zu verwenden, sowie ein Schreiben eines Anwaltes, der den Delinquenten vorher beraten hat (weil das das Ende des Angelns für denjenigen sein kann - lebenslang)) ...
> 
> Wollte bis jetzt seltsamerweise keiner, der immer meint, das wäre so einfach durchzukriegen...



Man muss nicht unbedingt mit Videobeweis etc. provozieren. Ich habe voriges Jahr irgendwo zwischen 6 und 9 Barben zurückgesetzt, die alle das Mindestmaß hatten. Während diesen Angelsitzungen habe ich 78 Brassen entnommen. Da soll mich mal jemand anzeigen. Da brauche ich keinen Anwalt, um ganz entspannt zu sein.


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Wenn man vor Gericht herausbekäme, dass ein totales Abknüppelgebot in der Fischereiverordnung nicht gesetzeskonform ist (worauf ja etliches hindeutet), wären derartige Ausagen von Vorständen oder Geschäftsführern des Anglerverbandes irrelevant. Der Bundesverband könnte dann weder Landesverbänden noch Vereinen (als Pächter) Vrschriften machen, was in den Gewässerordnungen zu stehen hat. Die Pächter sind den gesetzen und Landesverordnungen unterworfen.



Dass ein solches gerichtliches Ergebnis zu erzielen ist, bezweifele ich. Fischereiverordnungen könnten nur gegen Landes- oder Bundesgesetze verstoßen und gegen die Landes- und die Bundesverfassung, also das Grundgesetz. Da fällt mir aber absolut keine Norm ein, gegen die da verstoßen würde. Art. 20a GG käme mir am ehesten in den Sinn, aber das ist lediglich ein Staatsauftrag.
 Zudem gibt es das Problem der Antragsbefugnis. Wer sollte berechtigt sein, ein solches Verfahren zu beantragen. Der Angler scheidet aus, weil es um die Tierrechte geht, dessen Sachwalter er nicht ist. Am ehesten noch die Fischereirechtsinhaber - als Verstoß gegen ihr Eigentumsrecht aus Art. 14 GG; das wäre mal ein sehr interessantes juristisches Experiment, wenn auch mit höchst ungewissem Ausgang. 
 Nein, die Klarstellung bzw. Rechtssicherheit beim TSchG bekommen wir entweder durch den Bundesgesetzgeber oder durch eine veränderte und verfestigte Rechtsprechung der Strafgerichte (die auch unwahrscheinlich ist, da Verurteilungen aufgrund von § 17 TSchG regelmäßig nicht über die Instanzgerichte hinauskommen). 
 Wenn es um Gesetzesänderungen in Bezug auf Tierschutz in der Angelei geht, gibt es, soweit ich sehe, folgende Positionen:
 1.) Herausnahme der Fische aus dem Anwendungsbereich des TSchG ("Wirbeltiere mit Ausnahme von Fischen"): Unwahrscheinlich auch im Hinblick auf die Sneddon/ Arlinghaus-Thematik, vor allem aber, weil eine gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz für das Quälendürfen von Fischen kaum erreichbar sein wird.
 2.) Anerkennung des Angelns/ der Angelfreude per se als vernünftigen Grund im Sinne von § 17 TSchG. Unwahrscheinlich, weil es den Fisch zum bloßen Objekt des Angelspasses machen würde (in der Systematik der Gesetze) und somit kaum mit Art. 20a GG vereinbar wäre. Das wäre auch ein Wertungswiderspruch zum Beispiel zum Jagdrecht. Daran ändern auch Konstruktionen à la "Natur zu Erholungszwecken" nichts, weil Erholung zwar im Naturschutz anerkannt ist, aber nicht Natureingriffe rechtfertigen. Zudem wäre dann auch das nichtfischwaidgerechte Angeln aus dem Anwendungsbereich des Tierschutzgesetzes herausgenommen, was gesellschaftlich nicht konsens- bzw. mehrheitsfähig erscheint.
 3.) Implementierung der guten fachlichen Praxis der Angelei in das Tierschutzgesetz - analog Landwirtschaft und Jagd. Das liefe darauf hinaus, dass alles, was fischereirechtskonform ist, zugleich nicht nach TSchG strafbar wäre. Wir kämen dadurch dazu, dass es bei Verstößen allenfalls zu Bußgeldern, aber nicht mehr Strafen käme. Bei vernünftigen Fischereiordnungen wäre das Problem abschließend gelöst. Mit diesem Ansatz wäre den meisten Anglern gedient und Rechtssicherheit hergestellt insbesondere für selektive Angler. Keine Verbesserung enthielte diese Lösung für Angler, die sich nicht an die Bestimmungen der Fischereirechte der Länder hielten. Dafür sehe ich allerdings auch kein Schutzbedürfnis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dann kannst Du Fisch auch kaufen, *wenn Du nur bestimmte Arten oder Größen willst*, dann brauchst Du nicht zu angeln.
> ...


Darauf arbeiten ja Bayern, der DAFV, Spahn etc. im Sinne des Tierschutzes und ihrer Bewirtschafterverbände  hin.

Seit wann warne ich davor??

Jetzt wirds langsam hell?

Immer noch nicht bei allen?

Dann weiterschlafen.............

Das eigentumsgleiche und daher grundgesetzlich geschützte Fischereirecht gilt ja für den Bewirtschafter - nicht für Angler!!

*Wer als Angler die Regeln des Bewirtschafters und Fischereirechtes NICHT akzeptieren kann oder will (wie Entnahme jedes nicht geschonten Fisches), darf an dem Gewässer eben einfach nicht angeln, sondern muss sich ein anderes suchen - so einfach ist das.*

Sondern macht sich sonst bei Zuwiderhandlung eben strafbar (bzw. OWI)..

Es wird nun wirklich niemand gezwungen zu angeln - das Recht verleiht der Bewirtschafter dem Angler zu seinen und den Regeln des jeweiligen Fischereirechtes, wobei mit Kauf der Karte bzw. Vereinszugehörigkeit vom Angler darin eingewilligt wird, wie bei jedem anderen Vertrag auch.

Nochmal (hab ich auch schon zigmal geschrieben):
*Die Verbände sind Verbände der Bewirtschafter, nicht der Angler!!*

Und in diesem Szenario werden Bewirtschafter gestärkt (das war auch die Argumentation des bayrischen Verbandes bei der Zustimmung zum bzw. des vorantreiben des Abknüppelgebot(es)!!), die Angler als "Kunde" (Vertragspartner) dagegen geschwächt.

Für einen Verband der Bewirtschafter wie Bayern oder den DAFV also nur folgerichtig.....

Warum aber organisierte Angler diese anglerfeindlichen Verbände auch noch bezahlen, das muss mit Masochismus zu tun haben - mit Logik jedenfalls nicht.....


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Zu Thomas:

Man kann sich natürlich auch gegen das eigentumsgleiche Fischereirecht der Gewässereigner (-pächter) wenden und ein Aneignungsrecht für jedermann fordern. Damit wäre man zugleich der lästigen Pflicht des Erwerbs einer Angelberechtigung enthoben. Die Bewirtschafter könnten bei einer solchen "Neuregelung" richtig gut Ersatzansprüche gegen den Staat geltend machen und privatisieren. Sie würden dann allerdings auch nicht mehr bewirtschaften.
Nur eines ganz klar: Bereits aus rechtlichen Gründen werden wir ein solches Jedermannsrecht in der Binnenangelei niemals bekommen. Es ist einfach unrealistisch. Es wäre eine Enteignung der Fischereirechtsinhaber, also ein massiver Grundrechtseingriff. Wer wollte hoffen, dass so etwas in Deutschland Gesetz würde. Man mag es sich vielleicht wünschen, aber das wäre Träumerei. Du kannst auch in den Wald gehen und Dir ein Reh schießen. Das wäre aber schlicht Wilderei - und strafbar nach dem Strafgesetzbuch. Die Fische im Wasser sind nicht Eigentum des Anglers. Er hat ein Aneignungsrecht, wenn er sich an die Regeln hält. Warum reicht das eigentlich nicht?
So langsam driftet das hier ab in eine Umverteilungsdiskussion. Sorry, aber selbst in Skandinavien kennt die Jedermannsrechte deutliche Grenzen. 
Derartige Extrempositionen tragen ebensowenig zur Versachlichung der Debatte bei wie der Bullshit, den der DAFV dieser Tage abgelaicht hat.
 Und ich verstehe nicht, weswegen wir eine Ausweitung der Aneignungsrechte von Anglern diskutieren, wenn es doch eigentlich um eine Ausweitung der Möglichkeiten des Zurücksetzens geht. Es lösen sich nicht alle Probleme, wenn Verbände zerlegt und Fischereirechte entkernt werden. Wenn Angler alleine auf der Welt sind, dann gibt es auch keine Fische mehr.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und in diesem Szenario werden Bewirtschafter gestärkt (das war auch die Argumentation des bayrischen Verbandes bei der Zustimmung zum Abknüppelgebot!!), die Angler als "Kunde" (Vertragspartner) dagegen geschwächt.



Aber nicht mal das stimmt ja. Die Bewirtschaftler (sprich Vereine) dürfen weder eigene Schonmaße noch eigene Schonzeiten verhängen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255677

 Ein Verein hätte gar keine Chance, z.B. ein Schonmaß für die Brasse festzulegen, selbst wenn er das aus anglerischen (nicht ökologischen) Gründen wollte.

 Das ganze System ist völlig durchgeknallt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Man kann sich natürlich auch gegen das eigentumsgleiche Fischereirecht der Gewässereigner (-pächter) wenden und ein Aneignungsrecht für jedermann fordern.


Mache ich nicht - ich mache nur klar, warum Bewirtschafterverbände wie der in Bayern oder der DAFV anglerfeindlich per se sind.

Und dass sie mit solchen Abknüppelgeboten mehr Macht bekommen, der Angler (oder an solchen Gewässern angelfischernde organisierte Angelfischer) immer dabei der Gearschte ist...



> Das ganze System ist völlig durchgeknallt.


DA sind wir uns vollkommen einig!!

Und wer hats verbockt?????????

Rüschtüsch - die Bewirtschafterverbände


----------



## Hezaru (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ich bin ja ein Angelspätstarter und habso vor 12 Jahren mit ü30
meinen Schein gemacht.Ohne vorher schwarz zu Angeln, damit bin ich wohl einzigartig in unserem Verein|bigeyes
Ich kann mich aber noch gut erinnern, mit welcher Überzeugung uns unser damaliger Lehrgangsleiter eingebleut hat das jeder massige Fisch zu entnemmen werden hat und zu entnehmen ist.
Ich kenne ihn nun näher, er ist inzwischen Vorstand unseres Vereins geworden und hat diese Einstellung persönlich nicht.
Sie wussten es besser, doch niemand traute sich dagegen vorzugehen. Ok, wir währen dann auch durchgefallen.|evil:
Will sagen:
Diese Denke wurde Jahrzehntelang eingetrichtert und ist nicht so leicht aus den Köpfen herauszubekommen.
Ich bin in anderen Verbänden die sehr,sehr viel teuerer sind doch die sind ihr Geld wert.
Hätten wir einen GF wie Dr. S, würden wir ihn ans Stadltor nageln:r
Mit freundlichen Grüssen aus dem Königreich Bayern


----------



## Fr33 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ich habe am Freitag mal bei Dr Spahn angerufen. Ist ja leicht, die Tel-Nr herauszubekommen.
> Es war ein gut 20minütiges Gespräch.
> Dr Spahn beteuerte, dass er vom Zeitungsjournalisten angerufen worden wäre, der sich als informationswilliger Angler ausgegeben habe. Und dass er sich falsch zitiert fühle.
> Im Gespräch gab er mir recht, dass das Abschlagen jedes maßigen Fisches weder waidgerecht wäre, noch dem Sinn des Tierschutzes entspräche.
> ...



Jetzt mal doof gefragt.... wir haben Montag Abend. Wenn das wirklich falsche Tatsachen waren wie oben angegeben - warum reagiert man dann nicht ?!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ich kann mich aber noch gut erinnern, mit welcher Überzeugung uns unser damaliger Lehrgangsleiter eingebleut hat das jeder massige Fisch zu entnemmen werden hat und zu entnehmen ist.



Na dann gehe mal zum Lehrgang nach Erlangen. Da bekommst du als Lehrgangsteilnehmer erklärt, was das Tierschutzgesetz ist und dass dieses über dem Bayerischen Fischereigesetz steht. |wavey:


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Februar 2015)

Hezaru schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ein Angelspätstarter und habso vor 12 Jahren mit ü30
> meinen Schein gemacht.Ohne vorher schwarz zu Angeln, damit bin ich wohl einzigartig in unserem Verein|bigeyes
> Ich kann mich aber noch gut erinnern, mit welcher Überzeugung uns unser damaliger Lehrgangsleiter eingebleut hat das jeder massige Fisch zu entnemmen werden hat und zu entnehmen ist.
> Ich kenne ihn nun näher, er ist inzwischen Vorstand unseres Vereins geworden und hat diese Einstellung persönlich nicht.
> ...



Du hast Recht: Es ist reichlich Schindluder getrieben worden mit diese schrägen Ideologie, vor allem zulasten der Fische. Und das bis in jüngste Tage hinein. Um so wichtiger ist es heute, klare, durchdachte und realisierbare Positionen zu formulieren und öffentlich einzufordern. Reine Polemik gegen Verbände oder Bewirtschafter wird da nur zusätzliche Widerstände hervorrufen. Aus meiner Sicht liegen brauchbare Lösungsvorschläge auf dem Tisch. Es ist Sache der Angler, sie mit Nachdruck einzufordern. Dann werden sie auch realisiert.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Na dann gehe mal zum Lehrgang nach Erlangen. Da bekommst du als Lehrgangsteilnehmer erklärt, was das Tierschutzgesetz ist und dass dieses über dem Bayerischen Fischereigesetz steht. |wavey:



Sei mir nicht böse, aber genau das ist auch die Rechtslage. Deswegen fordere ich ja die Einführung der guten fachlichen Praxis in das Tierschutzrecht. Dann steht das Tierschutzgesetz praktisch nicht mehr über den Fischereigesetzen der Länder (rechtlich schon, aber im "Anwendungsleerlauf"). Man kann den fischequälenden Angler dann noch bestrafen, aber nur, wenn er gegen das Landesrecht verstößt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



fr33 schrieb:


> jetzt mal doof gefragt.... Wir haben montag abend. Wenn das wirklich falsche tatsachen waren wie oben angegeben - warum reagiert man dann nicht ?!


#6#6#6#6#6#6

Weil diese anglerfeindlichen Verbände das eben genauso wollen und meinen, vielleicht!???

Und die Mehrheit der Landesverbände, Vereine und der da organisierten Angelfischer auch - sonst hätten sie solche Leute ja schon lange zum Teufel gejagt..

Schade, dass auch Angler und das Angeln drunter leiden müssen...........


----------



## Hezaru (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Wie kann sich ein DAFV Geschäftsführer erdreisten ausgerechnet hierzu eine Meinung zu ausern.
Nachdem sie Jahrelang geheimer waren als die NSA.
Wenn die sowas wie das Angeln zu Fördern in der Satzung drinn haben, ein Satzungsverstoss mit fristloser Kündigung.
Glaub ich nicht, eher sowas mit ner Abfindung die man sich nicht mehr leisten kann.:r


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Wenn die sowas wie das Angeln zu Fördern in der Satzung drinn haben, ein Satzungsverstoss mit fristloser Kündigung.


Wieso sollte ein Naturschutzverband das Angeln oder Angler fördern wollen?

Im letzten Absatz gerade mal die unselige Angelfischerei (= willenloses Abknüppeln)..



> § 2 ZWECK, ZIELE UND AUFGABEN
> ZWECK DES VERBANDES
> 1. Der DAFV ist der Spitzenverband der auf Bundesebene organisierten Landes- und Spezialverbände.
> 2. Zweck des Verbandes ist die Erhaltung, Pflege und Wiederherstellung einer für Mensch, Tier und Pflanzen lebensfähigen Natur, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit und zur Sicherung aller Formen einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei.



Genauer definiert (findet da jemand Angeln oder Angler? Wie oft haben wir vor genau dieser Satzung gewarnt?))


> AUFGABEN UND ZIELE DES VERBANDES
> a) Die aktive Mitarbeit in allen Umwelt-, Gewässer-, Landschafts-, Natur-, Fischerei-, Jagd und Tierschutzfragen und die Zusammenarbeit mit den entsprechenden nationalen und internationalen Vertretungen, Behörden, Verbänden und wissenschaftlichen Einrichtungen,
> insbesondere auch bei der Gesetzgebung auf Bundes- und europäischer Ebene mitzuwirken, insbesondere bei Gesetzgebungsvorhaben des Naturschutzes, Umweltschutzes, Tierschutzes, Tierseuchenrechts, Artenschutzes, der Landwirtschaft und Fischerei, Energiewirtschaft, Abfallwirtschaft, Wasserwirtschaft und Raumplanung.
> b) Mit internationalen Verbänden, Bundesbehörden und Zusammenschlüssen auf Bundesebene zusammenzuwirken, in Fragen der Erhaltung und Schaffung einer lebensfähigen und artenreichen Natur und Umwelt.
> ...


----------



## Matthias_R (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Dass ein solches gerichtliches Ergebnis zu erzielen ist, bezweifele ich. Fischereiverordnungen könnten nur gegen Landes- oder Bundesgesetze verstoßen .....



Ja. Ich denke, man kann guten Gewissens die Auffassung vertreten, dass ein totales Abknüppelgebot gegen Wortlaut und Intention des Tierschutzgesetzes verstößt, demzufolge keinem Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund Leid oder Schmerz zugefügt werden darf. Wenn ich Barschfilet essen will (was zweifelsohne ein vernünftiger Grund ist), angle ich mir filetierbare Barsche, und setze den Beifang schonend zurück, um ihm unnötiges Leid zu ersparen. 
Im Klartext: Ja, das Toerschutzgesetz gibt es, und es ist zu befolgen. Verzehr, Tierfutter und Hege sind als Gründe m.E. seitens der Jurisdiktion anerkannt.
Da ich dazu verpflichtet bin, ausschließlich für den Eigenbedarf zu angeln, folgt (imho zwingend) dass es in MEINEM Ermessen ist, worin mein Eigenbedarf besteht. 
Ja, nach deutscher Rechtslage ist Angeln gänzlich ohne Verwertungsabsicht nicht haltbar. 
Ja, die Gesetzeslage bietet den Raum dafür, dass der ANGLER entscheidet, was er verwerten kann. 

@Thomas: können eigentlich auf Lebenszeit erteilte Fischereischeine entzogen werden? Wenn sie in einem anderen Bundesland ausgestellt wurden, als die "böse Tat des Zurücksetzens" begangen wurde? Insbesondere, wenn das Zurücksetzen im ausstellenden BL nicht strafbar ist? Wie wäre es mit Anwalts- und Verfahrenskosten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Da ich dazu verpflichtet bin, ausschließlich für den Eigenbedarf zu angeln, folgt (imho zwingend) dass es in MEINEM Ermessen ist, worin mein Eigenbedarf besteht.


*NEIN!!*

Du darfst schlicht dann da nicht angeln, wo Dir unerwünschte Fische nicht geschützt sind.

Mit Kauf von Karte oder Vereinsbeitritt erkennst Du deren Regeln und Fischereirecht als gültigen Vertragsbestandteil an - damit auch (wo das gilt) ALLE nicht geschonten Fische zu knüppeln..
*ES ZWINGT DICH NIEMAND, ZU ANGELN!!*

Willst Du nur Fische bestimmter Größen oder Arten, musst Du die halt kaufen, nicht angeln.

Du hast da als Angler (und auch als organisierter Angelfischer!) keinerlei Rechtsanspruch, AUSSER Dich ans Fischereirecht und die vom Bewirtschafter vorgegebenen Regeln zu halten!!

Passen die Dir nicht, darfst Du da eben keine Karte kaufen oder nicht in diesen Verein eintreten - DU WIRST WEDER GEZWUNGEN ZUM ANGELN, NOCH HAST DU EINEN RECHTSANSPRUCH AUF DIR GENEHME REGELN ODER REGELAUSLEGUNG!!

Du schliesst einen Vertrag mit dem Bewirtschafter zu dessen Regeln!





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darauf arbeiten ja Bayern, der DAFV, Spahn etc. im Sinne des Tierschutzes und ihrer Bewirtschafterverbände  hin.
> 
> Seit wann warne ich davor??
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ja. Ich denke, man kann guten Gewissens die Auffassung vertreten, dass ein totales Abknüppelgebot gegen Wortlaut und Intention des Tierschutzgesetzes verstößt, demzufolge keinem Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund Leid oder Schmerz zugefügt werden darf. Wenn ich Barschfilet essen will (was zweifelsohne ein vernünftiger Grund ist), angle ich mir filetierbare Barsche, und setze den Beifang schonend zurück, um ihm unnötiges Leid zu ersparen.
> Im Klartext: Ja, das Toerschutzgesetz gibt es, und es ist zu befolgen. Verzehr, Tierfutter und Hege sind als Gründe m.E. seitens der Jurisdiktion anerkannt.
> Da ich dazu verpflichtet bin, ausschließlich für den Eigenbedarf zu angeln, folgt (imho zwingend) dass es in MEINEM Ermessen ist, worin mein Eigenbedarf besteht.
> Ja, nach deutscher Rechtslage ist Angeln gänzlich ohne Verwertungsabsicht nicht haltbar.
> ...



Ich stimme Dir in allen Punkten zu. Das Problem beim Tierschutzgesetz ist, dass es einen Schutzansatz enthält, der auf das Tier als Einzelindividuum abstellt. Anders als im Natur- und Artenschutz, wo es um _Tierbestände _geht. Dieser Individualansatz im Tierschutz hat ja auch zu der verqueren "Theorie" geführt, dass sich die Verwertungsabsicht, um sie anzunehmen, auf jeden gehakten Fisch beziehen muss und ein genereller Verwertungswille des Anglers nicht ausreicht, um straffrei zu sein. Zudem ist das TSchG ja auch für alle Tiere konzipiert und nicht speziell für Nutztiere - und Fische sind, so doof es auch klingt, aus anglerischer Sicht nun einmal Nutztiere.
 Du überträgst diesen Individualansatz nun einmal sehr schön auf den Angler. Der möchte Barsch essen, fängt aber Hecht. Pech! Und dieses Pecht wird zulasten des Tierschutzes des Hechtindividuums entschieden - nicht vom Angler, sondern vom Gesetz - indem Du den Hecht töten und verwerten musst, vielleicht sogar essen... Es ist ein Doppelskandal: Zur unnötigen Tötung von nicht für die Verwertung nicht erwünschten Fische, sondern die Entmündigung des qualifiziert ausgebildeten, geprüften Anglers, der ja immerhin ganz nebenbei auch Staatsbürger ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es ist ein Doppelskandal: Zur unnötigen Tötung von nicht für die Verwertung nicht erwünschten Fische, sondern die Entmündigung des qualifiziert ausgebildeten, geprüften Anglers, der ja immerhin ganz nebenbei auch Staatsbürger ist.


Erstens wird kein Staatsbürger "gezwungen" zu angeln, zweitens auch nicht in einemn bestimmten Gewässer, und drittens hat er kein Recht aufs Angeln (nur die Bewirtschafter zum bewirtschaften).

Vertragsfreiheit - es zwingt Dich niemand irgendwo zu angeln, wo Dir die Regeln nicht passen!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du darfst schlicht dann da nicht angeln, wo Dir unerwünschte Fische nicht geschützt sind.
> 
> Mit Kauf von Karte oder Vereinsbeitritt erkennst Du deren Regeln und Fischereirecht als gültigen Vertragsbestandteil an - damit auch (wo das gilt) ALLE nicht geschonten Fische zu knüppeln..
> *ES ZWINGT DICH NIEMAND, ZU ANGELN!!*
> ...



Gewarnt haben wir euch oft genug genau davor, was jetzt der GF Spahn öffentlich eindeutig für den DAFV und den ihm angegliederten Landes- und Spezialverbände nun auch klar gestellt hat.

Und die LV eigentlich auch bei ihren Vereinen umsetzen müssten laut Satzung:


> § 4 LANDESVERBÄNDE
> 
> 2. Die Landesverbände unterstützen den Verband bei der Durchsetzung seiner satzungsmäßig bestimmten Aufgaben und Ziele.* Die Landesverbände verpflichten sich, stets darauf hinzuwirken, dass das vom Verband gesetzte Recht von ihren Mitgliedern beachtet wird*.



Also wohl in den Augen von Dr. Spahn auch das:


> Eine Ausnahme (vom Tötungsgebot)* dürfe *und müsse lediglich bei "untermaßigen Fischen" und bei "geschützten Arten" gemacht werden.
> Sie seien nach dem Fang lebend ins Wasser zurückzusetzen.


----------



## Sledge (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Moin.

Wie sieht es denn nun mit den Angelguides aus, wenn ein Urteil den Beschluß von Münster auch noch bestätigt?
Sind die rechtlich anders gestellt weil es sich um ein Gewerbe handelt , oder greift auch da das Tierschutzgesetz? 

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## Brotfisch (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Mit dem Erwerb der Angelkarte erwerbe ich das Recht zu angeln, sofern ich im Besitz eines gültigen Fischereischeins bin.
 Die Frage nach den Guides ist meines Wissens gerichtlich noch nicht entschieden. Auch diesbezüglich besteht Rechtsunsicherheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Mit dem Erwerb der Angelkarte erwerbe ich das Recht zu angeln, sofern ich im Besitz eines gültigen Fischereischeins bin.


Erstens erwirbst Du nur das Recht, neben dem Fischereirecht *nach den Regeln* vom Bewirtschafter zu angeln und nicht grundsätzlich einfach "zu angeln" ...

Zweitens brauchst Du nicht überall nen Fischereischein. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642

Und mit den Guides:
Wenn Sie einen gewerblichen Betreiber von Angelanlagen dazu verdonnern, für jeden von anderen (Anglern) da zurückgesetzten Fisch 2.000 Euro zu löhnen, warum sollte das für Guides anders sein?

Oder für andere Bewirtschafter wie Berufsfischer oder letztlich auch Vereine?
Auch da gilt am Ende wieder:


> Vertragsfreiheit - es zwingt Dich niemand irgendwo zu angeln, wo Dir die Regeln nicht passen!!



Willst Du nicht willenlos abknüppeln:
Zwingt Dich ja keiner, an so einem Gewässer  zu angeln oder in einem Land wie Bayern, wo das gilt - machst Dus, kaufst ne Karte oder bist in so einem Verein, akzeptierst Du aber eben diese Regel auch und hast Dich dran zu halten (oder Dich nicht erwischen zu lassen)..

Und:
Sooooo ganz nebenbei wurde dabei dann auch die leidige Geschichte mit den laut Spahn  nun ""Gemeinschaftsfischen" genannten Wettangeln" erledigt - alles abzuknüppeln, macht kein Stipper oder Feederangler mit..

Und wenns in ganz Deutschland Pflicht wird mit dem willenlosen abknüppeln, was bei den jetzigen Bestrebungen schneller kommen kann, als man denkt:
Es zwingt Dich auch keiner, in Deutschland zu angeln..

So einfach und traurig ist das, was hier unser Dr. und der DAFV treiben, was der VDSF damals angezettelt hat, zu dem dann die DAVler übergetreten sind.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

[Satire an]
Leider ist mir Sonntag beim Karpfenangeln ein Schwan an den Haken gegangen. Da ich gemäß Vorgaben alles entnehmen und verwerten muss, was ich fange, habe ich diesen waidgerecht getöten und gebraten.
....Mann ist mir schlecht:c
[Satire aus]

...aber die von Angelfischern bezahlten Pseudo-Lobbyisten sind nicht in der Lage, dieses skurille Szenario mit den Verantwortlichen in der Politik zu regeln und auf einen vernünftigen, dem TierSchG entsprechenden Nenner zu bringen, sondern lassen sich von angeblichen Tierschützern oder -noch schlimmer- Tierrechtlern genüsslich und sehenden Auges in die Ecke drängen, bis es irgendwann soweit ist, dass Angeln in Deutschland Geschichte geworden ist. Zum Glück brauchen wir dann auch endgültig keine dieser Geldvernichtungsmaschinen und Auffangstationen für gescheiterte politische Existenzen unbedeutend gewordener Splitterparteien.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erstens wird kein Staatsbürger "gezwungen" zu angeln....




Es wird auch kein Fischer gezwungen zu fischen aber er soll Discard(Beifang) vermeiden - genau wie Angler ja meist auch einen Zielfisch beangeln.
Und der Fischer soll seinen Discard möglichst unversehrt zurücksetzen - aber Angler sollen ihren Discard töten ?????

Eine Doppelmoral der grünen Schützermafia!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Eine Doppelmoral der grünen Schützermafia!


Und der Verbanditen - natürlich ist das nix anderes als Doppelmoral!!

Und?

Getragen, gewählt und finanziert von den organisierten Angelfischern, die das dann mehrheitlich so wollen - sonst würden sie andere Leute wählen..



> Und der Fischer soll seinen Discard möglichst unversehrt zurücksetzen


Discard wirds nicht mehr geben, sondern voll auf die Quote angerechnet wie jetzt schon in Norwegen - auch da machen die Angel"fischer" nur konsequent weiter, wie es den Berufs"fischern" vorgeschrieben wird..

Und im Gegensatz zum Angler (Hobby, Freizeit), MUSS der Fischer davon leben.

Dem Angler steht es jedoch frei, an Gewässern oder in Ländern nicht zu angeln, wo das abknüppeln vorgeschrieben wird, wenn er meint, da vorkommende und abzuknüppelnde Fische nicht verwerten zu können.

Wenn das in ganz Deutschland oder in einem ganzen Bundesland so ist?

So what?

NIEMAND MUSS ANGELN; KEINER WIRD GEZWUNGEN; ZIEL ERREICHT...........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das Problem beim Tierschutzgesetz ist, dass es einen Schutzansatz enthält, der auf das Tier als Einzelindividuum abstellt. Anders als im Natur- und Artenschutz, wo es um _Tierbestände _geht.



Da beginnt m.M.n. bereits die fatale Unlogik dieses Schutzansatzes.

Ein zurückgesetzter Fisch unterliegt  als Einzelindividuum bereits dem Schutzbedürfnis,15  (Zwangs)geknüppelte wären im (Un)Sinne des TSG konform,haben aber als Dauerzustand gesehen, bereits Einfluss auf die Bestände.

Schutz ala D
Ad absurdum


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und der Verbanditen - natürlich ist das nix anderes als Doppelmoral!!



Jajaja....|supergri




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Discard wirds nicht mehr geben



Dann drück ich es anders aus. Nicht verkäuflicher Beifang(Meerestiere, die keine verkäuflichen Fische sind), sterben als "Beifang, während Angler die Möglichkeit haben unerwünschten Fang lebensfähig zurückzusetzen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und im Gegensatz zum Angler (Hobby, Freizeit), MUSS der Fischer davon leben.
> 
> Dem Angler steht es jedoch frei, an Gewässern oder in Ländern nicht zu angeln, wo das abknüppeln vorgeschrieben wird.



Nö.
Dem Fischer steht es auch frei einem anständigen Beruf nachzugehen. Das Leben ist keine alternatvlose Einbahnstraße!




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> NIEMAND MUSS ANGELN; KEINER WIRD GEZWUNGEN; ZIEL ERREICHT...........



Das ist kein Fakt!
Niemand muss überhaupt irgendwas - außer sterben.
Aber das das ist keine Diskussionsgrundlage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Aber das das ist keine Diskussionsgrundlage


Wer darüber diskutieren muss, dass dieses Abknüppelgebot Unfug ist, hat eh den Schuss nicht gehört ;-)))

Wer es rechtfertigt wie der DAFV, schon zweimal nicht.............

Fakt ist aber, dass Du mit Erwerb einer Angelkarte oder Eintritt in einen Verein zum beangeln eines Gewässers einen zu haltenden Vertrag eingehst, nach da geltendem Recht und den Regeln des Bewirtschafters zu angeln - und damit Fische zu entnehmen, die nicht geschützt sind, wenn das so vorgeschrieben ist.

Kannst oder willst Du das nicht, darfst Du dort eben einfach keine Karte kaufen oder nicht in einen solchen Verein.

Dass ist doch ganz einfach....

Du kaufst auch kein quietschgelbes Auto, wenn Du ein schwarzes willst:
Es ist Deine Freiheit als Angler, nicht zu angeln, wo Dir die Regeln nicht passen!

Es ist NICHT Deine Freiheit als Angler, die Regeln und Gesetze nach Deinen Wünschen oder gesundem Menschenverstand umzudeuten - wo kämen wir da denn hin ??????...


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer darüber diskutieren muss, dass dieses Abknüppelgebot Unfug ist, hat eh den Schuss nicht gehört ;-)))



Darüber dass es ein Abknüppelgebot gibt))):q



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber, dass Du mit Erwerb einer Angelkarte oder Eintritt in einen Verein zum beangeln eines Gewässers einen zu haltenden Vertrag eingehst, nach da geltendem Recht und den Regeln des Bewirtschafters zu angeln - und damit Fische zu entnehmen, die nicht geschützt sind, wenn das so vorgeschrieben ist.



Ja genau, z.B. Hechte. Die befinden sich ja ebenfalls innerhalb der vertraglichen  "Regeln". Wenn dann aber etwas Anderes beißt(trotz möglichst selektiver Methoden), ist es Beifang. 
Und den abzuknüppeln - also genau das Gegenteil von dem was man von den Fischern fordert - widerspricht eben jeder Logik.
Dem Individuum Schaden(Tod) zuzufügen, widerspricht nicht nur dem gesunden Menschenverstand, sondern auch dem TSG.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du kaufst auch kein quietschgelbes Auto, wenn Du ein schwarzes willst:



Richtig.
Ich release die gelben Autos. Kann mich doch keiner zwingen die auch zu kaufen bzw. mitzunehmen!




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist NICHT Deine Freiheit als Angler, die Regeln und Gesetze nach Deinen Wünschen oder gesundem Menschenverstand umzudeuten - wo kämen wir da denn hin ??????...



Ans Ziel!
:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Ja genau, z.B. Hechte. Die befinden sich ja ebenfalls innerhalb der vertraglichen "Regeln". Wenn dann aber etwas Anderes beißt(trotz möglichst selektiver Methoden), ist es Beifang.
> Und den abzuknüppeln - also genau das Gegenteil von dem was man von den Fischern fordert - widerspricht eben jeder Logik.
> Dem Individuum Schaden(Tod) zuzufügen, widerspricht nicht nur dem gesunden Menschenverstand, *sondern auch dem TSG.*.


Da Dich niemand zwingt, an Gewässern zu angeln wo Du Fische entnehmen sollst, die Du nicht verwerten kannst oder willst, stimmt das schlicht nicht.

Du musst Dir dann einfach ein anderes Gewässer mit Dir passendem Bestand oder Regeln suchen - oder die Dir passenden Fischarten oder Größen kaufen, statt dann zu angeln.

Fische sind zum essen da, nicht zum angeln.........

Klare Linie von Tierschützern, Grünen und DAFV......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist NICHT Deine Freiheit als Angler, die Regeln und Gesetze nach Deinen Wünschen oder gesundem Menschenverstand umzudeuten - wo kämen wir da denn hin ??????...



Wir sind da bereits angekommen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Eben - dam DAFV und den Schützern sei vielen Dank dafür.........


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben - dam DAFV und den Schützern sei vielen Dank dafür.........



...vergiss die Vereine nicht, die nämlich auch tatenlos zu sehen und damit das Verhalten der Verbände abnicken. Wäre ja auch etwas zuviel verlangt, wenn ein Vereinsvorstand auch noch für die Interessen der Mitglieder eintreten müsste.

(Brief an meinen Vorstand, mit der Bitte beim Verband die Stimme zu erheben, wurde ignoriert -> Vereinsaustritt)

Mit anderen Worten:
- keine Hilfe aus der Politik
- keine Hilfe von der Justiz
- keine Hilfe von den Verbänden
- keine Hilfe von den Vereinen

Die einzigen Wege wären: Verbände abschaffen. Keine Interessenvertretung ist allemal besser, als ein Verband,der gegen die eigenen Mitglieder arbeitet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Dazu schreib ich besser nicht, dass mir das gefällt - sonst bin ich wieder nur der Hetzer ;-))


----------



## Matthias_R (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Also: wir angeln in D sozusagen TROTZ des Bundesverbandes...

Der DAFV hat die Pflege des waidgerechten Fischens als Vereinsziel in der Satzung. Ihc behaupte mal, daß das Abknüppelgebot dem widerspricht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> . Ihc behaupte mal, daß das Abknüppelgebot dem widerspricht!


Auch Du hast es nicht verstanden:
Die Verantwortung wird schlicht an die Bewirtschafter abgegeben, die dafür zu sorgen haben, dass Fische, die nicht raus sollen, geschützt sind.

Natürlich ist das vereinbar, wenn die Bewirtschafter ihre Aufgabe richtig machen (die ja auch Mitglieder im DAFV sind, nicht die organisierten Angelfischer!) und entsprechende Schutzbestimmungen erlassen - und alles nicht geschützte ist dann im Sinne der Nachhaltigkeit zu knüppeln...

Der organisierte Angelfischer oder der Angler hat da aber selbständig eben rein gor nix zu entscheiden, er ist nur willenlose Gehilfe beim Bewirtschaften/abknüppeln.

Nochmal, falls es jemand vergessen hat, was der Kurs von Schützern, Grünen und DAFV ist:
Fische sind zum essen da, nicht zum Angeln..


----------



## feko (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Lahnfischer schrieb:


> Hi Namensvetter,
> 
> du machst es dir recht einfach mit deiner Kritik, schau dir heute einmal eine JHV eines größeren Angelvereines an...|bla:
> 
> ...



Hachja..das kenn ich irgendwo her.Leider.


----------



## Matthias_R (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> A...
> 
> Der organisierte Angelfischer oder der Angler hat da aber selbständig eben rein gor nix zu entscheiden, er ist nur willenlose Gehilfe beim Bewirtschaften/abknüppeln.
> 
> .....



Und genau das passt nicht zum Satzungsziel des "waidgerechten Fischens".


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Doch - weil da der Bewirtschafter mit seinen Regeln dafür zu sorgen hat, dass der tumbe organisierte Angelfischer und der anarchische Angler gar nicht mehr anders kann...

Weil auch das "waidgerechte "Fischen"" (da haben sie glatt vergessen, "Angelfischen" zu schreiben...) nur zählt (steht ebenfalls KLAR UND EINDEUTIG DA) im Zusammenhang  mit Verwertung:
" im Sinne einer ausgewogenen Nutzung der Fischbestände."

Nochmal:
Fische sind zum essen da, nicht zum Angeln..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> was der Kurs von Schützern, Grünen und DAFV ist:
> Fische sind zum essen da, nicht zum Angeln..



Hat dem DAFV schon mal einer erklärt,das sein Speichellecker Kurs längerfristig auf die Verwertung in eigener Sache hinausläuft?

Ok,gibt kein Gesetz welches Dummheit allein explizit verbietet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

versucht ja - angekommen ist das aber bei "denen da oben" bis jetzt jedenfalls scheinbar noch nicht..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Bleibt also Lernen durch Schmerzen

Frei nach Prof.Creys
( http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Feuerzangenbowle_(1944) )
Credo:

"Mit dem Lernvermögen des DAFV ist es wie mit der Medizin,es muss bitter schmecken,sonst hilft es nicht"


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Es ist aber niemand da, der die Medizin verabreichen könnte.

Als Angler hast du deine Beiträge zu zahlen, machst brav deine Pflichtstunden und kriegst als Bonbon ein paar Besatzforellen in den Vereinstümpel geworfen, backst einen Kuchen für das Sommerfest und ansonsten interessiert sich niemand für Dich.

Ich bin diese ganze deutsche Vereinsmeierei (auf kleiner und großer Ebene) einfach leid. Im Prinzip müsste man sämtliche Vereine und Verbände abschaffen und den deutschen Mief kräftig weglüften.

Dieses ganze Funktionärsgesocks ist einfach nur überflüssig, für uns machen die schon lange nichts mehr, falls sie es jemals getan haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Ich bin diese ganze deutsche Vereinsmeierei (auf kleiner und großer Ebene) einfach leid.




Wie passt denn das Vereinslogo in deiner Signatur zu dieser Ansicht?|kopfkrat#t

Wenns um den nutzlosen DAFV Bundesverband geht, haste recht.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Wie passt denn das Vereinslogo in deiner Signatur zu dieser Ansicht?|kopfkrat#t
> 
> Wenns um den nutzlosen DAFV Bundesverband geht, haste recht.



Ich denke, den DHC als deutschlandweiter Club mit einem sehr speziellen "Fachbereich" kann man nicht mit einem klassischen Angelverein vergleichen. Desweiteren ist der DHC nicht Mitglied der großen Verbände, wie es bei den klassischen Angelvereinen der Fall ist.

Ich möchte aber keine Offtopic-Diskussion führen, sondern letztendlich dreht sich die Frage doch darum:

"Wer vertritt die Interessen der deutschen Angler gegenüber Gesetzgeber und Justiz?"

Und da fällt mir leider niemand ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Ich möchte aber keine Offtopic-Diskussion führen,


Danke.


> "Wer vertritt die Interessen der deutschen Angler gegenüber Gesetzgeber und Justiz?"


Niemand, wie schon der öfteren gesagt, werden nur organisierte Angelfischer über ihre bewirtschaftenden Vereine und Landeverbände mittelbar vom DAFV vertreten.

Eine Vertretung für Angler oder Angeln gibt es nach wie vor nicht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Niemand, wie schon der öfteren gesagt, werden nur organisierte Angelfischer über ihre bewirtschaftenden Vereine und Landeverbände mittelbar vom DAFV vertreten.



Du vergisst dabei,das nicht wenige organisierte eben halt nur über die Verbandsmitgliedschaft an Gewässer kommen..wie bitte sollen die sich wehren?

Das ist ja das krude im System..hat die Betriebskantine Veggie Day,gehe ich zur Fritten Bude.Die Wahlmöglichkeit haben viele Angler in Punkto Gewässer nicht,friss oder stirb.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Man kann trotzdem wählen, informieren, sich einbringen etc...
Wer das nicht macht, darf auch nicht jammern.

Ich hoffe, alle, die sich als organisierte Angelfischer  hier aufregen über solche Statements des Geschäftsführers vom DAFV, haben darüber auch schon ihre Vereinsvorsitzenden informiert, damit die bei ihrem Landesverband tätig werden können und der dann beim Bundesverband...

Nein?

Nicht besser verdient...........................


----------



## Fr33 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann trotzdem wählen, informieren, sich einbringen etc...
> Wer das nicht macht, darf auch nicht jammern.
> 
> Ich hoffe, alle, die sich als organisierte Angelfischer  hier aufregen über solche Statements des Geschäftsführers vom DAFV, haben darüber auch schon ihre Vereinsvorsitzenden informiert, damit die bei ihrem Landesverband tätig werden können und der dann beim Bundesverband...
> ...




Hallo Thomas,


ich kann auch nur jedem ans Herz legen sich gegen DAFV zu wehren (sofern es geht!). Und hier bin leider wieder bei Ruhrfischer  ...


Das Problem ist einfach, dass zu viele LV's Gewässer haben die als Verbandsgewässer dienen. Gerade Vereine die auf solche Verbandsgewässer angewiesen sind, können nicht anders. Das wissen die LV's doch.....die sind ja nicht alle blöd (zumindest in der Hinsicht). Wer nicht mitspielt, darf nicht an den Gewässern angeln.. ganz einfach. Und man wird es niemals schaffen einen oder mehrere Vereine mit solchen Konsequenzen im Nacken dazu bewegen, sich gegen den LV zu entscheiden....


Weisst du wie das bei uns schon wieder aussieht. Da haben nach nach meiner Email zu der Spahn-Geschichte und meinen Anmerkungen ggf. aus dem LV Hessen auszutreten schon mehr Gegner als Einsichtige...


Wir reden dabei von einem rund 10-13km langen Stück des Mains, der in den Rhein mündet. Das ist reines Verbandsgewässer... wer da eine Karte für erwerben will, muss den grünen Sportfischerpasse mit der Verbandsmarke vorlegen. Und da haben einige schon etwas bammel und vom LV Hessen austritt wird schon wieder zurück gerudert....


(Man muss dazu sagen, dass zw. unserem Vereinsort und der genannten Mainstrecke mal locker 25-30KM Entfernung liegen....).


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ja nun, wie gesagt:
Selber schuld dann, wenn die dann auch das Abknüppelgebot erreicht.

Da wünsch ich mir das dann fast, da scheinbar bei organisierten Angelfischern nur "lernen durch Schmerzen" zu funktionieren scheint, so wie Du das beschreibst.

Wie heisst es immer so schön:
Der Klügere gibt solange nach, bis er der Dumme ist..

Und die organisierten Angelfischer sollten sich keine Hoffnung machen - das war garantiert noch nicht die letzte Kröte, welche die schlucken müssen (nur immer schade, wenn dann auch Angler drunter leiden müssen...)....

Also nur immer weiter so.....................

Der DAFV, die Präsidentin und die Geschäftsführer werden es euch genauso danken wie eure Landesverbände, dass die weiter so unproblematisch mauscheln können.....

Wie gesagt:
Nicht besser verdient............

Und schon zweimal nicht besser verdient, wenn das die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer  tatsächlich so will..
Dann sollte man denen helfen, und jedes Fehlverhalten organisierter Angelfischer auch öffentlich machen, damit die endlich ihre schwarzen Schafe loswerden können..

Passt scho - man kriegt die Verbände und Funktionäre, die man will, nicht abwählt und bezahlt.

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend...


----------



## raubangler (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ob man mit einer Anglervertretung, die offen sagt, was die Angler denken, irgendwo in Deutschland einen Blumentopf gewinnen kann, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln.

Für echte Tierschützer (meist Vegetarier oder noch schlimmer) sind ja selbst die Aussagen vom DAFV außerhalb der Toleranzgrenzen.
Aber durch die Naturschutzhülle ist der DAFV auch für diese Menschen schwerer angreifbar und verliert somit nicht seinen Einfluss in der Politik.

Für mich stellt der DAFV einen perfekten Nebelwerfer im Tierschutzgefecht dar.
Somit die richtige Waffe an der richtigen Stelle.


----------



## Jose (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

hmmm, der info-trööt "DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung" ist ja reichlich gefüllt.

wäre ja fast an der zeit, den umzubenennen. fänd ich gut:
*
DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn zur Verwertung*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

@Raubangler
Du erliegst dem Irrglauben,das man durch kuschen, wegsehen und Trittbrettfahrerei von Unheil verschont bliebe.

Genau diese Position,hat den alten VDSF und jetzigen DAFV da hingeführt,wo er jetzt steht.Am Rande der Bedeutungslosigkeit.

Mich kümmern die Verbots Extremisten und Modeaktivisten ehrlich gesagt einen Schaizz,klappern gehört zum Handwerk,sei es auch noch so gaga.

Wichtiger sind die beeinflussbaren Ansichten der mehr oder weniger unentschlossenen Normalos..aber mit Spahnschen "Abknüppelparolen" gewinnst du da echt keinen Blumentopf..geschweige Ansehen.Er bekräftigt die Ansicht der Extremisten ja noch.

Der DAFV klappert für anderer Leuts verschobenes Weltbild..tolle Waffe.

Rohrkrepierer nenne ich das !


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Jose schrieb:


> *
> DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn zur Verwertung*



Ergänzungsvorschlag..Glaubensbrüder gleich mit.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



raubangler schrieb:


> Für mich stellt der DAFV einen perfekten Nebelwerfer im Tierschutzgefecht dar.
> Somit die richtige Waffe an der richtigen Stelle.


#6 Gut erkannt.
Aus Tierrechtsfanatikersicht ist das mit Sicherheit so, denn die Nebelkerzen schmeisst der DAFV in Richtung Angler und tut so, als wäre er noch in irgendeiner Form für diese eine Interessenvertretung.


----------



## Stipperolli (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Da geb ich Kati recht, vom VDSF kenn ich das auch nicht anders. Stammtischparolen raushauen und nix für die Angler tun sich aber als Tier oder Naturschützer darstellen. Wegen der Sache habe ich eine Anfrage an unseren Kreisvorstand gestellt mal gespannt was der sagt. Hier in Brandenburg soll man ja Fische die man nicht verwerten will unbedingt nach dem Fang schonend zurücksetzen.


----------



## Matthias_R (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Stipperolli schrieb:


> .... Hier in Brandenburg soll man ja Fische die man nicht verwerten will unbedingt nach dem Fang schonend zurücksetzen.



Das halte ich für eine sehr vernünftige Einstellung. Nur besteht die Gefahr, dass sich durch ideologische Verblendung, politisch-taktisches Kalkül und das Ignorieren von Sachverhaten derartige Inseln des nirmalen Menschenverstandes bald erledigt haben.

Es ist ja nun so, dass es hier noch Angelopis gibt, die das Dritte Reich, die TäTerÄ und nun das wiedervereinigte D erlebt haben, ohne dass irgendjemand von ihnen verlängt hätte, einen Fishc abzuknüpeln, den sie nicht mitnehmen wollten. Ein derartiger Unsinn ist außerhalb der Vorstellungskraft....


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ein derartiger Unsinn ist außerhalb der Vorstellungskraft....


...von 99% der Weltbevölkerung, nur in Deutschland wird so etwas durch weltfremde _ichweissgarnichtwieichsienennensoll _gefordert/vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> ichweissgarnichtwieichsienennensoll


Ich weiss das schon - öffentlich darf ich das aber aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht ...............


----------



## raubangler (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @Raubangler
> Du erliegst dem Irrglauben,das man durch kuschen, wegsehen und Trittbrettfahrerei von Unheil verschont bliebe.


In diesem Fall passt das Wort "blenden" besser.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wichtiger sind die beeinflussbaren Ansichten der mehr oder weniger unentschlossenen Normalos..aber mit Spahnschen "Abknüppelparolen" gewinnst du da echt keinen Blumentopf..geschweige Ansehen.Er bekräftigt die Ansicht der Extremisten ja noch.
> .....



Diese unentschlossenen Normalos haben den im Eingangspost erwähnten Minister Remmel in sein Amt verholfen.
Und der ist noch lange kein "Extremist".
Da gibt es andere und das sind gar nicht so wenige.

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass ein Bundesverband als Naturschutzverein ganz gut aufgestellt ist.
Der nimmt einigen Druck aus dem Segel.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

@ Raubangler

Ich teile deine Ansicht über den BV leider gar nicht. Ich will nicht leugnen, dass Angler nicht auch in gewisser Hinsicht Naturschützer sind (z.B: Freiwillige Úfersperren wenn gerade Vogelbrutzeit ist usw,) - aber warum sollte ich als Angler automatisch Naturschützer sein? ich bin in erster Linie Naturnutzer....

Mir ist das schon lange ein Dorn im Auge, dass der DAFV ein anerkannter Naturschutzverein ist. Nur weil ich Gemüse aus dem Garten esse, bin ich doch auch nicht gleich im Verband der Landwirte, oder?! Naturschützer wollen Naturnutzer vom Gewässer langfristig fern halten..... prägt euch diese Unterscheidung ein...

 Druck aus den Segeln nehmen geht nur, wenn man sich nach und nach gegen die Angler (Naturnutzer) stellt und den Naturschützern klein bei gibt...


----------



## raubangler (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Raubangler
> 
> Ich teile deine Ansicht über den BV leider gar nicht. Ich will nicht leugnen, dass Angler nicht auch in gewisser Hinsicht Naturschützer sind (z.B: Freiwillige Úfersperren wenn gerade Vogelbrutzeit ist usw,) - aber warum sollte ich als Angler automatisch Naturschützer sein? ich bin in erster Linie Naturnutzer....
> 
> Mir ist das schon lange ein Dorn im Auge, dass der DAFV ein anerkannter Naturschutzverein ist. Nur weil ich Gemüse aus dem Garten esse, bin ich doch auch nicht gleich im Verband der Landwirte, oder?! Naturschützer wollen Naturnutzer vom Gewässer langfristig fern halten..... prägt euch diese Unterscheidung ein...



Naturnutzer WERDEN in Deutschland von der Natur ferngehalten.
Das sieht man in allen Bereichen. Vom Kanufahrer bis zum Wanderer.
Du bist Angler, also Naturschützer |supergri und hast damit (noch!!!) alle Freiheiten.
Freue DIch also über jeden, der Dir einen Naturschützeranstrich verpasst.

Nur zu dumm, dass das hier von den Anglern in aller Öffentlichkeit selbst sabotiert wird.


----------



## gründler (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



raubangler schrieb:


> . Vom Kanufahrer bis zum Wanderer.


 

http://www.bbn-online.de/staatlicher-naturschutz/ehrenamt/anerkannte-naturschutzverbaende.html




|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Steht der DAFV nicht mal drinnen... sind nicht ganz up to date ^^


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Raubangler
> 
> Ich teile deine Ansicht über den BV leider gar nicht. Ich will nicht leugnen, dass Angler nicht auch in gewisser Hinsicht Naturschützer sind (z.B: Freiwillige Úfersperren wenn gerade Vogelbrutzeit ist usw,) - aber warum sollte ich als Angler automatisch Naturschützer sein? ich bin in erster Linie Naturnutzer....
> 
> ...


 
 Thomas hat es immer wieder richtiggestellt.
 Der DAFV ist ein Verband der Landesverbände, die wieder die Interessen der Vereine vertreten sollten.

 Mag es für einen einfachen Angler auch unwichtig erscheinen durch einen Naturschutzverband vertreten zu werden, ist das aber für viele Vereine eine Sache großer Bedeutung.

 Da geht es dann um Steuervorteile, Einspruchsrecht, Mitbestimmung, Anhörungen, Zugang u.v.m..

 >>Mir ist das schon lange ein Dorn im Auge, dass der DAFV ein anerkannter Naturschutzverein ist. Nur weil ich Gemüse aus dem Garten esse, bin ich doch auch nicht gleich im Verband der Landwirte, oder?<<
 Wenn Du Gemüse aus Deinem Garten essen möchtest, solltest Du alles dafür tun Deinen Garten zu behalten.
 Steuervorteile und Zuschüsse wirst du wohl auch mitnehmen wollen.

Aber vielleicht ist es ja nur irgendein Garten.:q
 Dann macht auch die Mitgliedschaft bei dem Verband der Landwirte keinen Sinn, das ist richtig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Da geht es dann um Steuervorteile, Einspruchsrecht, Mitbestimmung, Anhörungen, Zugang u.v.m..


Deswegen kündigen gerade ja so viele Landesverbände, weil sie so viel Nutzen vom DAFV für ihr Geld haben. Wann immer Hilfe gebraucht wurde, lässt der DAFV die LV und deren Vereine im Regen stehen (Anzeigen Petra etc.).
Geld für Prozesse haben sie nicht und müssen dafür nen Fond/Extrakonto einrichten, in den ausser den Hessen (weil die das angestossen hatten) unseres Wissens keiner eingezahlt hat ;-)

Ausser neues Logo und (von der Politik nicht beachteter bzw. schlimmer: belächelter) Kampf gegen Kormoran und Wasserkraft und völliges Versagen in der Europapolitik (keine interfraktionelle Arbeitsgruppe, Etat für Europaarbeit in 2015: 2.500 fürs ganze Jahr - da kostet schon die HV des DAFV ein Mehrfaches, da Dr. Spahn auch noch im Präsidium der EAA sitzt, ist das umso lächerlicher..) haben die ja das ganze Jahr nix gemacht, bzw. alles nur schlimmer wie Finanzen, Personal etc.. 

Die finden ja noch nicht mal nach über 3 Monaten einen Nachfolger für Dr. Meinelt als *Naturschutzvize*, und das in einem *Naturschutzverband*!!!

Siehe dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276454
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293913
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162

Die erreichen schlicht nichts im DAFV, machen nichts, und wenn, dann gehts wie hier für die Angler und das Angeln und selbst für die willenlos abnickenden organisierten Angelfischer in die Hose...

Und das mit 3 Geschäftsführern, 6 Angestellten im Hauptamt (2014) und 13 Präsidiumsmitgliedern! 

Zudem hat Tierschutz (darum gehts ja hier mit dem Abknüppelgebot) rein gar nichts mit Naturschutz zu tun (deswegen gibts auch sowohl ein Naturschutz- wie ein Tierschutzgesetz)...

Irgendwo hatte ich es schon mal geschrieben, wie in einem Telefonat ein LV-Präsident, dessen Verband auch gekündigt hatte, als Grund unter anderem angab:
"Wenn man uns im Bund vertreten will, sollte man wenigstens am Pförtner im Bundestag vorbei kommen...."...
Die haben keinerlei Einfluss und wurden als VDSF und DAV kaum ernst genommen - und seit DAFV und Frau Dr. nimmt die gar niemand mehr in der Politik ernst.

*Das alles ist hier aber nicht das Thema...*

Nach unseren Infos hat Dr. Spahn seeehr viele Anrufe und Mails bekommen, von normalen Anglern über organisierte Angelfischer bis hin zu vielen  Funktionären...

Scheinbar hat er da noch nicht mal richtig begriffen, was er da angerichtet hat und was daraus folgen kann (sowohl Abknüppelgebot wie auch Gemeinschaftsangelfischen)..
Einige Anrufer meinten uns gegenüber auch, das wäre wohl kein Wunder, nach deren Eindruck habe er wohl vom praktischen Angeln (respektive Angelfischen) eh nicht viel Ahnung..

Nach den bisher uns vorliegenden Infos ist auch keine offizielle Gegendarstellung etc. geplant (auch nach Präsidiumssitzung nicht), es läuft da wohl genauso wie beim Verhalten gegenüber Petra in bewährter DAFV-Arbeitsweise (weggucken, ignorieren, aussitzen):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295330
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293829

So, dass weiter das Statement von Dr. Spahn als offizielle Äußerung des GF des DAFV stehen bleibt!

Und von den anderen  Anglerfeinden neben dem DAFV weiter genutzt werden kann, um Angler und das Angeln und organisierte Angelfischer immer weiter zu willenlosen Abknüpplern zu degradieren und jede Art von Gemeinschaftsangelfischen in den Vereinen vollends  unmöglich zu machen.


----------



## Knispel (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Steht der DAFV nicht mal drinnen... sind nicht ganz up to date ^^



Liste ist Stand 2012 , da gab es die Truppe noch unter alten Namen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Knispel schrieb:


> Liste ist Stand 2012 , da gab es die Truppe noch unter alten Namen.


Und zeigt die bundespolitische Kompetenz des DAFV, wenn 3 GF, 6 Angestellte und 13 Präsidiumsmitglieder nicht mal das in 2 Jahren hinkriegen, das korrekt ändern zu lassen - ist aber hier auch Offtopic....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das alles ist hier aber nicht das Thema...*
> 
> Nach unseren Infos hat Dr. Spahn seeehr viele Anrufe und Mails bekommen, von normalen Anglern über organisierte Angelfischer bis hin zu vielen  Funktionären...
> 
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Stipperolli schrieb:


> Da geb ich Kati recht, vom VDSF kenn ich das auch nicht anders. Stammtischparolen raushauen und nix für die Angler tun sich aber als Tier oder Naturschützer darstellen. ...



Und als was für ein Tier ist ja auch seit langem klar. Als Hammel vor der Herde der sturdoof hinterher rennenden Schafe. :m

OK, wahrscheinlich nur ein vergessener Bindestrich...


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

_OT, weil's ja eigentlich in den DAFV 2015-Thread gehört:_



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die haben keinerlei Einfluss und wurden als VDSF und DAV kaum ernst genommen - und seit DAFV und Frau Dr. nimmt die gar niemand mehr in der Politik ernst.


Komm, wir wollen ehrlich sein, der Spiegel hat immerhin mal einen _Leser_brief von Frau Dr. abgedruckt. :q
Ich vermute, dass in den Geschäftsstellen 3 Tage Party war (mit von mir bezahltem Schampus) wegen diesem ganz großem Wurf in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

_OT wieder aus und zurück zu unserem Helden der Angelwelt, Dr. Stephan Spahn._


Was bezahlen wir Zwangsorganisierten dem Vogel eigentlich im Monat?
Die Nichtorganisierten sind ja fein raus, die bekommen dessen Leistungen kostenfrei serviert. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Die Nichtorganisierten sind ja fein raus, die bekommen dessen *Leistungen* kostenfrei serviert.


Leistungen?
Erkläre bitte...


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Na, zum Beispiel diese gelungene Öffentlichkeitsarbeit um die es in diesem Thread geht.
 Ich bezahl den Typen dafür, du kriegst das umsonst. |rolleyes


----------



## Stipperolli (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Also ich finde es ist schon ne Leistung seine Mitglieder so in den Rücken zu fallen. Ne super Fehlleistung aber ne Leistung. Was könnte das einfach sein wenn unsere Vertreter eine vernünftige Arbeit leisten für uns Angler sprechen würden. Dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß das viel mehr Angler im Verband wären und wir eine große Lobby mit so viel potentialen Wählern. Hier bei uns findet auf Landesebene dies recht gut statt. Allerdings haben die auch auf den Zusammenschluß gedrängt warum auch immer. Ich hoffe die merken bald auch mal das die nur verschaukelt wurden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



> Was könnte das einfach sein wenn *unsere Vertreter *eine vernünftige Arbeit leisten für uns Angler sprechen würden.


Laut Satzung dürfen die nicht für Angler sprechen, die vertreten keine Angler!!

Der DAFV  ist ein Naturschutzverband mit Landes- und Spezialverbänden als Mitgliedern, bezahlt von organisierten Angelfischern.

*Der HAT REIN GAR NICHTS MIT ANGLERN ODER ANGELN  ZU TUN!!*

Wer erzählt euch denn so einen Stuss?

 Und ich verbitte mir, als Angler mit diesen Funktionären und Delegierten der von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlten Funktionäre und Hauptamtler in einen Topf geworfen werden!!

Schlimm genug, dass in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft immer wieder gedacht wird, die hätten was mit richtigen Angler zu tun oder würden gar Angler vertreten. 
Und somit der Ruf der Angler und des Angelns dadurch noch mehr ruiniert wird, als es diese Helden eh schon geschafft haben!

Und damit zurück zum Thema:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das alles ist hier aber nicht das Thema...*
> 
> Nach unseren Infos hat Dr. Spahn seeehr viele Anrufe und Mails bekommen, von normalen Anglern über organisierte Angelfischer bis hin zu vielen  Funktionären...
> 
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Passend zum Thema, wenn auch schon aus 9/2014:

Vom lieben Boardkollegen Ossipeter #h ausgegraben und heut Vormittag im Petra-Trööt gepostet:
http://www.carpzilla.de/news/szene-...rafanzeige-gegen-angler-eingestellt-4868.html
Da geht mir nahezu einer ab und ich ziehe vor der Staatsanwaltschaft meinen Hut!

 Zitate:
 "_"Die Staatsanwaltschaft spricht sich deutlich gegen eine einengende Auslegung des “vernünftigen Grundes” aus. Der Verzehr von Fischen sei hier ein Grund, nicht jedoch der einzige."_
_und_
_"Die Staatsanwaltschaft verneint zudem, dass ein Zurücksetzen von überlebensfähigen Fischen grundsätzlich tierschutzwidrig sei."_


----------



## Sharpo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Und der nächste Grünen oder PETA Staatsanwalt hat eine andere Meinung dazu.

Im Grunde ist die Aussage/ Meinung nichts wert.

Erinnert euch mal an die Fachliteratur einer Richterin.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Schau mal einer an..ein Staatsanwalt ist gedankl.komplett weiter als der DAFV


----------



## Sharpo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Schau mal einer an..ein Staatsanwalt ist gedankl.komplett weiter als der DAFV



peter...

diese Meinung ist nichts wert.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Na ja, so ganz unbeachtlich ist das nicht!


----------



## Sharpo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Naja, in Münster wurde ein anderer Beschluss gefasst.
Woraus nun wieder einige Angler interpretieren das C&R verboten ist.

Es kommt halt immer auf den Fall, Richter und Staatsanwalt an.
Daraus eine grundsätzliche positive Ausrichtung der Staatsanwaltschaft  pro Angler herzuleiten halte ich für abwegig.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

In Münster haben sie offensichtlich eine fehlerhafte Rechtsauffassung!


----------



## bacalo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung!
 Braggdisch wia Frangge  sächd.


----------



## Brotfisch (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema, wenn auch schon aus 9/2014:
> 
> Vom lieben Boardkollegen Ossipeter #h ausgegraben und heut Vormittag im Petra-Trööt gepostet:
> http://www.carpzilla.de/news/szene-...rafanzeige-gegen-angler-eingestellt-4868.html
> ...



Nicht verwirren lassen, auch wenn es juristisch "fieselich" ist. Dem Staatsanwalt ist ja zuzustimmen. Strafbegründende Tatbestandsmerkmale sind eng, strafhemmende Tatbestandsmerkmale weit auszulegen. Das Merkmal "[ohne]vernünftigen Grund", also der _vernünftige Grund_, muss weit ausgelegt werden. Damit ist zu Fragen, ob die Einengung auf Verwertung zur Ernährung und Hege überhaupt dem Gesetz entspricht. Das Münsteraner Urteil stimmt diesbezüglich optimistisch, weil es dem Naturnützer einen vernünftigen Grund allein darin zubilligt, dass es _ökonomisch_ nützlich/ erforderlich ist. Ob sich das allerdings durchsetzt, da bin ich nicht sicher. Tierschutz nur, wenn er nichts kostet - darauf liefe dieser Leitsatz hinaus. In diesem Spannungsfeld bewegen wir uns. Das Argument, dass Angler Spaß haben und viel Geld für ihr Hobby ausgeben, was ökonomisch wertvoll ist, muss nicht zwangsläufig dazu führen, dass es deswegen keinen Tierschutz mehr gibt. @Thomas: Dieses ist eine juristische Einschätzung, keine verbandspolitische.
 Ich würde Lobbyarbeitern in diesem Feld jedenfalls nicht raten, auf diese Karte zu setzen, die zu einem derben Boumerang werden kann. Deswegen ist meine Argumentation ja auch eine andere: Generelle Verwertungsabsicht schließt Strafbarkeit aus - ansonsten Einführung der guten fachlichen Praxis in das Tierschutzgesetz und andere Bundesgesetze.
 Kleiner Hinweis für Praktiker: Das Mitführen von Landenetzen, Betäubungs-, Tötungs- und Versorgungswerkzeugen sind schon ziemlich erdrückende Indizien, um eine generelle Verwertungsabsicht für möglich zu halten. Und wegen des Grundsatzes "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" dürfte das ausreichen, um freigesprochen zu werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich würde Lobbyarbeitern in diesem Feld jedenfalls nicht raten, auf diese Karte zu setzen, die zu einem derben Boumerang werden kann. Deswegen ist meine Argumentation ja auch eine andere: Generelle Verwertungsabsicht schließt Strafbarkeit aus - ansonsten Einführung der guten fachlichen Praxis in das Tierschutzgesetz und andere Bundesgesetze.



Genau das ist doch der Knackpunkt. Aus der Verwertungsabsicht generieren manche Verbände und/oder Funktionäre einen Verwertungszwang. Und das ist ein viel größerer Boumerang.


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Generelle Verwertungsabsicht schließt Strafbarkeit aus......
> 
> Kleiner Hinweis für Praktiker: Das Mitführen von Landenetzen, Betäubungs-, Tötungs- und Versorgungswerkzeugen sind schon ziemlich erdrückende Indizien, um eine generelle Verwertungsabsicht für möglich zu halten. Und wegen des Grundsatzes "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" dürfte das ausreichen, um freigesprochen zu werden.


Daran hätte ich vielleicht bei einer Kontrolle nicht gedacht, diese Werkzeuge als Argumentation zur Verwertungsabsicht einzusetzen #6

#h


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Hmmmm, wenn das aber mal nicht durch ne eventuell auch noch anwesende Abhakmatte wieder relativiert wird...

Obwohl: Für geschonte Untermaßige und/oder seltene Wanderfische (wo sie denn theoretisch wandern können) selbstverständlich immer und überall nur das Beste :m Könnte funzen.

Beispielsweise an Welsstrecken mit kategorischem Waller-Entnahmegebot aber halt wohl nicht...

Obwohl auch da: "Selbst wenn das eine Welsmatte sein sollte: Ich besitze leider nur dieses Riesenteil, um unbeabsichtigt gehalte Beifang-Kleinzander unbeschädigt abhaken zu können. Jeglicher Wels ab 0,5 cm wird im Fangfall natürlich gegessen"


----------



## Sharpo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hmmmm, wenn das aber mal nich durch ne eventuell auch noch anwesende Abhakmatte wieder relativiert wird...
> 
> Obwohl: Für geschonte Untermaßige und/oder seltene Wanderfische (wo sie denn theoretisch wandern können) selbstverständlich nur das Beste :m Könnte funzen.



In manchen Bundesländern darfste ohne die nicht mal Angeln gehen.
Man hat sich dabei schon was gedacht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das Mitführen von Landenetzen, Betäubungs-, Tötungs- und Versorgungswerkzeugen sind schon ziemlich erdrückende Indizien, um eine generelle Verwertungsabsicht für möglich zu halten. Und wegen des Grundsatzes "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" dürfte das ausreichen, um freigesprochen zu werden.



Mit Sicherheit ist weder ein Landenetz, noch ein Messer, noch ein Versorgungswerkzeug(Zange o.ä.) auch nur ansatzweise ein Indiz für eine generelle Verwertungsabsicht, erdrückend schon gleich gar nicht. Das sind lediglich Gegenstände, die der allgemeinen, anglerischen Praxis zuzuordnen sind.
Der absolut einzige Gegenstand, den man da einschlägig indizieren könnte, ist ein Knüppel, Totschläger o.ä.
Aber der Ansatz ist nicht schlecht....


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

@ Sharpo:

Bei uns hier in BW gibts zwar bislang kein flächendeckendes Abknüppelgebot, aber mit ner ausgelegten Matte wird man da von extremoxidierten Sardinenbüchsenfrontallappen trotzdem sehr schnell als "Schandeüberihn" einsortiert.

Mit anderen Worten: Mattenausleger sind da z. T. von vorn herein schwerstens verdächtig und im Auge zu behalten. Egal, auf welche Fischart sie gehen und ob sie durchaus auch gerne was, aber halt nicht kategorisch alles mitnehmen. Oder mangels Fang größtenteils selbst auf der Matte sitzen, um keinen kalten Hintern zu bekommen. Da heißt's dann sozusagen selektive Beobachtung. Motto: Matte = Ratte.

Darum ja auch das angesprochene Matten-Blahhh im Kontrollfall 



> Der absolut einzige Gegenstand, den man da einschlägig indizieren könnte, ist ein Knüppel, Totschläger o.ä.


Haha geil, irgendwann kommt dann noch die Filetiertisch-Mitführpflicht. Genauestens definiert: Mindestens 1 x 1,20 m, aus Edelstahl und mit Kanisterschlauchabflussloch. Anzuwenden in Verbindung mit einem ebenfalls vorzuzeigenden Mobilkühlschrank nach EU-Norm F.Y. 666 *gggggg*


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Genau das ist doch der Knackpunkt. Aus der Verwertungsabsicht generieren *manche *Verbände und/oder Funktionäre einen Verwertungszwang. Und das ist ein viel größerer Boumerang.



Danke, das es hier noch Beiträge gibt, die differenzieren.

Sonst rührt man für gewöhnlich alles in den Topf der Verdammnis, was wohl der Einfachheit halber gewünscht sein wird...


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Der absolut einzige Gegenstand, den man da einschlägig indizieren könnte, ist ein Knüppel, Totschläger o.ä.
> Aber der Ansatz ist nicht schlecht....



Immer Filetierbrett und -messer im Ruckbeutel mitführen. Dann biste auf der sicheren Seite !:m


----------



## Stipperolli (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Der DAFV kann auch ander http://dkac-mv.de/2014/09/strafverf...em-wettfischen-und-catch-release-eingestellt/


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Der DAFV hat da gar nix gemacht.....

Und die Karpfenangelfischer vom VDKAC (warum wohl) haben schon früher als andere gemerkt, dass mit diesem DAFV kein  Blumentopp zu gewinnen ist:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272619

Für was der DAFV wirklich steht, hat doch sein Geschäftsführer Spahn klar gemacht, unwidersprochen vom Präsidium:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372


----------



## Stipperolli (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Steht da aber anders geschrieben auch wenn es dir nicht passt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

ähh sorry, dann zeig mir bitte, wo da steht, das der DAFV da irgendwas  gemacht hätte - ich les da nur von Karpfenangelfischerclublern..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAFV hat da gar nix gemacht.....



Hmm..lt.dem hier

http://dkac-mv.de/2014/09/strafverf...em-wettfischen-und-catch-release-eingestellt/

unter Mithilfe DAFV Rechtsbeistand?
(Satz direkt nach Punkt 4 der Zusammenfassung)

Oder gings da um was anderes?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

DANKE!!

uuups! 

*MEIN FEHLER!!!!*

*SORRY!!!!!!!*

Finde ich dann selbstverständlich gut, wenn die da mal geholfen hätten!!!!

Dieser "Rechtsbeistand" scheint dann aber nicht mit Dr. Spahn gesprochen zu haben - sollte er mal dringend (ich vermute aber, dass das eh keine offizielle Hilfe des DAFV war, sondern  über die alte DAV-Schiene mit dem im DAFV inzwischen ausgemusterten Prof. Göhring gelaufen ist)..

Da das, was der Geschäftsführer schreibt, nach wie vor öffentlich zu lesen ist, unwidersprochen.

Und zum anderen der DAFV ja jeden Furz veröffentlicht und per Newsletter in die Welt haut - hätten die da tatsächlich real was mit zu tun, könntest Du das schon lange bei denen auf der Seite lesen (da sie dann mal wirklich was Vernünftiges gemacht hätte!!!)

Und leider ist das in Aschaffenburg ja erstens nicht rechtskräftig, und zweitens zudem nur eine Einstellung eines Ermittlungsverfahrens (was in anderen Fällen schon wieder ganz anders aussieht, wo Ermittlungen nach Einspruch von Petra wieder aufgenommen wurden) und kein Urteil, vor allem nicht das eines höheren Gerichtes, auf das sich dann andere berufen könnten...

Wäre der DAFV daran interessiert, sowas auch in der veröffentlichten Argumentation festschreiben lassen zu wollen, müssten die natürlich erstmal ihre Kettenhunde zurückpfeifen, die vom Abknüppelgebot deutschlandweit träumen und das so in der Presse weiter unwidersprochen verbreiten.

Die reissen doch mit dem Arxxx ein, was andere mühsam versuchen aufzubauen..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Lass mal..nicht das Dr.Spahn den noch wegen "Geschäftsschädigung"an die frische Luft setzt


----------



## Stipperolli (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Über Dr. Spahn bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung, diese Aktion vom DAFV ist auch bis jetzt die einzige dieser Art die mir bekannt ist. Aber vieleicht gibt es ja doch noch Hoffnung das es Mitarbeiter im DAFV gibt die sich für uns Angler und "Angelfischer" einsetzen. Leider sind das halt die Wenigsten aber ich hoffe das sich das ändert. ( bin Berufsoptimist )


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Nochmal:
Noch glaube ich nicht, dass da der DAFV wirklich involviert war...

Bei denen ist jedenfalls nix zu lesen...

Und was genau ablief, hat ja auch der Karpfenanglerclub nicht geschrieben (weder wer dieser ominöse Rechtshelfer gewesen sein soll, noch Aktenzeichen etc...)..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei denen ist jedenfalls nix zu lesen...



Also richtig aktuelles/wichtiges liest du sowieso eher in der neuesten Ausgabe der "Bäckerblume" als auf deren Seite.


----------



## schuessel (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

vielleicht wurde ja auch nur der Anwalt von einer Rechtsschutzversicherung bezahlt, die die Karpfenangler über den dafv abgeschlossen haben???oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Das würde eher über einen Landesverband laufen, aber wer weiß?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Der DAFV will sich nicht öffentlich äussern, Dr. Spahn würde aber behaupten, das alles so nicht gemeint zu haben...

Zu lesen in einer Stellungnahme des VDKAC e.V (warum eigentlich nicht vom DAFV???????????):
http://www.vdkac.de/?p=1083

Wer solche Verbände hat, braucht sonst wirklich keine Feinde mehr...

Und wenn der VDKAC tatsächlich für "moderne Bewirtschaftungsmethoden wie dem „Entnahmefenster“, die sowohl anglerische als auch ökologische Interessen berücksichtigen" eintreten würde, und dass "jeder Angler das anerkannte Recht haben solle, eigenverantwortlich im Rahmen der vorhandenen rechtlichen Bestimmung zu entscheiden, welchen Fisch er zur Verwertung entnehme", hätte er auch schon längst beim DAFV gekündigt.

Da der DAFV solche Darstellungen wie von Dr. Spahn (egal ob die böswilligen Journalisten das "falsch interpretiert haben" oder es den Tatsachen entspricht) weiter unkommentiert in der Öffentlichkeit zirkulieren lässt und damit klar und eindeutig Anglern wie dem Angeln, aber auch den organisierten Angelfischern, schadet..


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Wenn ein GF einer Institution falsch interpretiert wird und die angeblich falsche Aussage so einen Wirbel veranstaltet und angeblich der Grundhaltung widerspricht,
ist eine Korrektur/Klarstellung/Gegendarstellung unumgänglich und selbstverständlich.
Das ist gängige Praxis in Politik, Wirtschaft & allen öffentlichen Bereichen.

Da dies nicht geschieht, kann es nur bedeuten, die Aussage ist genau so im Sinne des DAFV.

So einfach ist das.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Eben, Kati!!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da der DAFV solche Darstellungen wie von Dr. Spahn (egal ob die böswilligen Journalisten das "falsch interpretiert haben" oder es den Tatsachen entspricht) weiter unkommentiert in der Öffentlichkeit zirkulieren lässt


Nur um das nochmal klar zu machen:
Wäre es tatsächlich so, wie von Dr. Spahn behauptet, hätte er nicht nur das Recht (das sowieso!!), sondern auch die Pflicht!, eine entsprechende Gegendarstellung laut Presserecht veröffentlichen zu lassen, um das im Interesse der Angler, des Angelns und der organisierten Angelfischer richtig zu stellen...!!!!


----------



## M3ggid0 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

... hätte er nicht nur das Recht (das sowieso!!), sondern auch die Pflicht!, eine entsprechende Gegendarstellung laut Presserecht veröffentlichen zu lassen ...



In diesem Fall sehe ich das genau so.


Aber wenn das jede im öffentlichen Leben stehende Person machen "müsste", käme man der Flut der Schreiberlinge nicht hinterher um jeden frei erfundenen Mist zu kommentieren und richtig zu stellen... daher sehe ich das mit der Pflicht grundsätzlich etwas anders.


----------



## Fr33 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ich hatte es ja gleich am Anfang vermutet.... da hatte ihn doch einer hier aus dem Forum angerufen. Nach dem BlaBla am Telefon kam gar nichts mehr von wegen Richtigstellung..... also ist es genau so gemeint wie es gesagt wurde!

 Traurig! Mehr als traurig!


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



M3ggid0 schrieb:


> ... daher sehe ich das mit der Pflicht grundsätzlich etwas anders.


Er hätte zumindest die Pflicht gegenüber der ihn bezahlenden Anglerschaft seine Aussage ins richtige Licht zu rücken!
Und dies könnte auf der DAFV-Homepage geschehen.
Das ist das Minimum, welches man von Spahn als offiziellem Vertreter des DSFV erwarten muss!

Selbst wenn es so sein sollte, wie um 5 Ecken nun behauptet wird, er hätte das alles ganz anders gemeint, ist es seine verdammte Pflicht das eindeutig und offiziell klarzustellen.
Da er es nicht macht/kann, ist er als Geschäftsführer des Bundesverbandes der Angler nicht tragbar.

Aber da der Gesamt-DAFV sich auch in Schweigen hüllt, kann nur davon ausgegangen werden, dass dieses offizielle Statement von Spahn vollkommen akzeptiert wird und im Sinne des DAFV ist.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass so etwas in dieser Form veröffentlicht wird und die Beitragszahler vermuten dürfen/sollen, dass es schon irgendwie anders gemeint war.

Verbandsdiletantismus at it's best!


----------



## M3ggid0 (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



M3ggid0 schrieb:


> ... hätte er nicht nur das Recht (das sowieso!!), sondern auch die Pflicht!, eine entsprechende Gegendarstellung laut Presserecht veröffentlichen zu lassen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bitte komplett lesen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Naja, Da der DAFV eigentlich in der normalen Presse eh nicht vorkommt, kann man da nicht von "*Flut* von frei erfundenem Mist" reden - hier gehts um ne ganz konkrete Sache mit klarer Namensnennung und vorherigem telefonischen Kontakt zum GF in einer Publikation (wahrscheinlich im ganzen Jahr die einzige solche Veröffentlichung...).

Und da bleibts dann schlicht dabei:
Da MUSS reagiert werden, wenn so ein GF seinen Job auch nur ansatzweise ernst nehmen würde........


----------



## M3ggid0 (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ihr habt ja recht...er "SOLLTE"

Aber wie schon gesagt das mit der Pflicht sehe ich anders.

Ich wollte mir mit der Aussage hier keine Feinde machen|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



M3ggid0 schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja recht...er "SOLLTE"
> 
> Aber wie schon gesagt das mit der Pflicht sehe ich anders.



Ich sehe das auch als klare PFLICHT, denn er ist BEZAHLT und Angestellter von organisierten Angelfischern!

Und da ist es seine PFLICHT, seinen Arsch hochzukriegen und dann (wenn es wirklich eine "Falschdarstellung" war (hab da so meine Zweifel..)) in so einem Fall umgehend eine Richtigstellung zu veranlassen.
Um (weiteren) Schaden (durch solche Verbände) von Anglern, dem Angeln und den ihn bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischern abzuwenden.

Und wenn das der Verlag nicht freiwillig macht (vielleicht weils nicht stimmt, was der GF behauptet?), eine entsprechende Gegendarstellung zu bringen, die der Verlag schon rechtlich VERÖFFENTLICHEN MUSS..

Wobei der Verlag dann seine Sicht darstellen kann, die dann wiederum nicht mit der des GF übereinstimmen muss und für die es evtl. auch Belege gibt (Telefonmitschnitt o. ä.)..

Ich hab so meine eigenen Gedanken, warum der DAFV da nix machen will.........................


----------



## Sharpo (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



M3ggid0 schrieb:


> ... hätte er nicht nur das Recht (das sowieso!!), sondern auch die Pflicht!, eine entsprechende Gegendarstellung laut Presserecht veröffentlichen zu lassen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, es ist schon ein unterschied ob ein interview falsch abgedruckt wird oder ob sich diverse medien irgendwas aus den fingern saugen.
falsche interviews werden schon von den personen nachträglich korrigiert und nicht einfach kommentarlos hingenommen.


----------



## Deep Down (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da dies nicht geschieht, kann es nur bedeuten, die Aussage ist genau so im Sinne des DAFV.
> 
> So einfach ist das.



....und wohl auch nicht etwa falsch wiedergegeben worden!


----------



## Carassius venator (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> ....und wohl auch nicht etwa falsch wiedergegeben worden!



Wir sind zwar alle keine Hellseher und waren nicht dabei, als dies Statement abgegeben wurde, aber ich neige auch vom Gefühl her dazu, dass nichts "falsch" wiedergegeben wurde.

Warum auch (?); 
es scheint offensichtlich die Meinung nicht nur des Dr. Spahn sondern auch die des gesamten Präsidiums zu sein!


.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

"Gesamtes Präsidium" kannste bei dem zerstrittenen Präsidiumshaufen im DAFV getrost vergessen....

Ich kenne keinen Punkt, in dem die sich jemals einig waren.

Die Rausschmisse/Rücktritte (Bauersfeld, Braun, Meinelt, Emonts) kamen ja nicht wegen überbordender Einigkeit....

Und wenn Präsidiumsmitglieder mit ihrem Verband Austritt drohen, wenn der Verband anderer Präsidiumsmitglieder im DAFV bleibt, spricht das auch gaaaaaaaaaaanz gewaaaaaltig für ein einiges DAFV-Präsidium:
Teutschlant, einich Angelfischerland.........


Lange nicht mehr so gelacht................


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn Präsidiumsmitglieder mit Austritt drohen



Manch einer sogar mehrfach

Bei Spahnschen Thesen u.ä.gelagerten
Kapriolen aus der jüngsten Vergangenheit,wünscht man sich immer öfter keinen freiw. Austritt sondern einen kollektiven RausTRITT.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> sondern einen kollektiven RausTRITT.


Damit rennst Du bei mir eh offene Türen ein..

:m:vik::q:vik::m


----------



## Brotfisch (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Presserechtlich besteht ein Anspruch auf Gegendarstellung, selbst wenn das Zitat richtig war.
 Verbandspolitisch besteht auch aus meiner Sicht eine Pflicht, das öffentlich richtig zu stellen. 
 Das kann ja auch kein Problem darstellen, wenn die Leitsätze hier klar gegen die Aussage von Dr. Spahn stehen.
 Die Weigerung des Präsidiums, hier aktiv zu werden, stößt bei mir auf komplettes Unverständnis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Weigerung des Präsidiums, hier aktiv zu werden, stößt bei mir auf komplettes Unverständnis.


Wundert es Dich auch, bei der bisher bewiesenen "Kompetenz" in Haupt- und Ehrenamt?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Der BV ist z.Z.ja auf dem Weg der Ausrichtungsphase..alles wird gut

Wobei ich mich frage, was es da bei solch unwidersprochenen Mumpitz ala alter VDSF/ Drosse' Manier  überhaupt  
noch auszurichten gibt?

Etwa die mm genaue Lage des zukünftigen DAFV Sarges?

Passt 1a..genau so weitermachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich frage, was es da bei solch unwidersprochenen Mumpitz ala alter VDSF/ Drosse' Manier  überhaupt
> noch auszurichten gibt?


Sie wollen sich ja nun nach fast 2 Jahren Rechtskraft immerhin mal anfangen überlegen, was so ein Bundesverband überhaupt machen soll und wofür der da ist - danach wird sicher alles besser (...oder so...):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > *Und dann *- _also echt sorry, das hat mich nach (fast) 2 Jahren Rechtskraft des DAFV und der "tatkräftigen Arbeit" von 3 Geschäftsführern und 6 Angestellten  sowie 13 Präsidiumsmitgliedern unter der "Leitung der kompetenten Nichtanglerin, der Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, wirklich umgehauen - gehts wirklich noch??:_
> *Aufgaben eines Dachverbandes*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BERND2000 (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ich würde die Aussage die der Herr Spahn da machte, Ihm selbst gar nicht* so* zur Last legen.
 Solche Aussagen habe ich schon öfter auch von Anderen vernommen.

 Das ist es was mir Angst macht.
 Die Ansiedlung der Salmoniden macht immer noch kaum Fortschritte, in Ausnahmefällen ist der Fang aber den Anglern erlaubt um die Ansiedlung zu fördern/belohnen.

 Da fischt dann Jemand auf Lachs im Binnenland und sagt dann aus, er darf  diesen Fisch ja gar nicht zurücksetzen.
 Richtiger wäre es aber gar nicht auf Lachs zu fischen und wenn doch, Ihn wenigstens zurück zu setzen.
 Das ist halt das, wie sich so etwas praktisch auswirkt.

 Einige Angler kreiden Anglern ja an wenn sie im Binnenland braune M.Forellen entnehmen.
 So sehen Forellen halt aus wenn sie dort zurückkehren wo sie besetzt wurden und dort von Anglern gefangen wurden die sie einst besetzten.
 Auch hier wird es schlicht verdreht betrachtet.
 Oft sind es gar die Anderen die selbst die blanken Fische im Fluss gar nicht befischen durften.
 (Oder an der Küste halt lediglich Nutznießer sind)
 Wenn da nicht mal der Schutz brauner Fisch gefordert wurde, haben sie lediglich eine eigene Entscheidung getroffen einen maßigen Fisch zurück zu setzen.
 Was sicher auch hilft, aber nicht mehr möglich ist wenn so etwas verboten ist.

 Gesetze werden den Menschen nicht ändern, aber man kann mit Ihnen versuchen etwas verbessernd zu regeln.

 Ihm vorzuschreiben warum er angeln darf oder ähnliches ist Müll.
 So etwas verschlimmbessert alles immer nur
 .
 Viel wichtiger wäre es ihn ein Angeln zu ermöglichen wo ER sich als Mensch ausleben kann und gleichzeitig seine Auswirkungen gering halten kann. Wo Anglern überhaupt die Möglichkeit erhalten bleibt sich möglichst selbst "schonend" zu verhalten.
 Dabei auch so etwas wie Tierschutz zu erwarten ist fast selbstverständlich.

 Alle anderen Wege führen in immer mehr Einschränkungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ihm vorzuschreiben warum er angeln darf oder ähnliches ist Müll.


Bring das den Verbanditen bei!!

Die auch in den meisten Landesverbänden immer noch dieser anglerfeindlichen Filosofie vom moralisch/ethischen Besserangelfischer nachhängen...

Wenngleich das natürlich elenderweise vom Bundesverband DAFV (Thema hier) mit solchen Äußerungen noch befördert statt verhindert oder abgemildert wird....


----------



## Honeyball (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Weigerung des Präsidiums, hier aktiv zu werden, stößt bei mir auf komplettes Unverständnis.



Hallo Thomas, geht's noch????
gerade Du, der Du doch viel länger und viel näher am Ball bist, was das deutsche Angelverbandschaotentum betrifft, wunderst Dich über ein Präsidium, dass sich weigert, aktiv zu werden????
Wann bitteschön, war den da mal irgendeiner richtig aktiv im Sinne und für das Angeln oder die Angler in Deutschland????
Die waren aktiv darin, obskure und intransparente GmbH-Strukturen oder komische Bilanzabgrenzungsposten aufzubauen und sehr aktiv, möglichst wenig von allem Finanziellen an die breite Öffentlichkeit dringen zu lassen, um ganz aktiv zwei äußerst fragwürdige Konstrukte zu einem großen Sinnlosigkeitszusammenschluss zu verkonfusionieren.
Danach haben sie noch aktiv ein neues Logo gebastelt (basteln lassen) und hyperaktiv dabei zugesehen, wie alles immer weiter den Bach runtergeht. Superaktiv haben sie gegenseitig gestaunt, dass der jeweils andere finanziell genauso beschissen dastand wie man selbst und jetzt sind sie höchstens noch darin aktiv, sich gegenseitig zu zerfleddern oder lang gehegte Unterdrückungswünsche des ehemals so ungeliebten östlichen Nachbarn durch Rausekeln aller möglichen Vertreter desselben nachhaltig zu verwirklichen?
Was bitte ist daran so unverständlich für Dich???


----------



## Ossipeter (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Dickes Dankeschön für deinen Kommentar! Best of!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

dito!
#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Weigerung des Präsidiums, hier aktiv zu werden, stößt bei mir auf komplettes Unverständnis.



Du bist nicht zufällig etwas naiv? #h

 Was glaubst du, wieviele Leute auf Bundes- und Landesverbandsebene über die einzelnen Bundesländer verteilt Spahns Meinung teilen? Meine Schätzung: 50%

 Ich hatte gestern wieder so ein erleuchtendes Erlebnis: Goldene Hochzeit meiner Eltern. Schöne Feier und wie es der Zufall so will, sitzen in der Gaststätte zwei Leute, die verbandseitig in Sachsen unterwegs sind. Ich hatte ein paar Schnäpse mit ihnen und habe ein wenig auf den Busch geklopft. Die Jungs waren hinsichtlich ihrer Meinung zu C&R etc. so was von extrem unterwegs (sofortiger Rausschmiss aus Vereinen, Tierquälerei, ...) , dass vermutlich selbst Leute wie Braun rot geworden wären. |bigeyes


----------



## Jose (1. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du bist nicht zufällig etwas naiv? #h
> 
> Was glaubst du, wieviele Leute auf Bundes- und Landesverbandsebene über die einzelnen Bundesländer verteilt Spahns Meinung teilen? Meine Schätzung: 50%...



wahrscheinlich hast du mit deiner schätzung recht. 
NA UND?

kann doch bislang jede/r halten wie er/sie es richtig findet.

die aber, die daraus ein "gebots"werk formen wollen sind kein bisschen besser als die, die hier petra genannt werden.

an eurem wesen wird alles kranken - nix genesen!


----------



## Brotfisch (2. März 2015)

Honeyball schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas, geht's noch????
> gerade Du, der Du doch viel länger und viel näher am Ball bist, was das deutsche Angelverbandschaotentum betrifft, wunderst Dich über ein Präsidium, dass sich weigert, aktiv zu werden????
> Wann bitteschön, war den da mal irgendeiner richtig aktiv im Sinne und für das Angeln oder die Angler in Deutschland????
> Die waren aktiv darin, obskure und intransparente GmbH-Strukturen oder komische Bilanzabgrenzungsposten aufzubauen und sehr aktiv, möglichst wenig von allem Finanziellen an die breite Öffentlichkeit dringen zu lassen, um ganz aktiv zwei äußerst fragwürdige Konstrukte zu einem großen Sinnlosigkeitszusammenschluss zu verkonfusionieren.
> ...



Nein, ich wundere mich absolut nicht. Ich bin auch nicht davon ausgegangen, dass da etwas kommt. Mein Unverständnis rührt nicht von enttäuschten Hoffnungen, sondern schlicht und einfach darin, weil es falsch ist, hier als Verband die Dinge weiter im Unklaren zu lassen. 
Es ist doch so, dass es zum Tierschutzgesetz unterschiedliche Auslegungen gibt. Und die extremste wird unter dem Namen von Dr. Spahn in den Medien geäußert. Er selbst scheint sich telefonisch davon zu distanzieren. Trotzdem wird die Veröffentlichung dem DAFV zugeschrieben. Und damit steht der DAFV als Verband da, der gesellschaftlich akzeptablere und juristisch ausgereiftere Interpretationen des Tierschutzgesetzes ablehnt und damit die Rechtsunsicherheit für Angler weiter fördert. 
Und genau diese Kritik wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen.

Mir persönlich fiele es schwer, das Tun und Nichttun des DAFV zu bewerten, wenn ich immer schon im Vorhinein wüßte, dass die alles falsch machen. Dann hätte man sich ja jedes Wort über Fusion/ Nichtfusion/ Schlechtfusion sparen können, weil ja schon immer klar war, dass nur das Übelste herauskommen kann. Dann geht es auch nicht um Verbesserungen, sondern nur um Daumen nach unten. Das mag man mir als Naivität auslegen, aber das führt in der Sache auch nicht weiter. Denn in der Angelorganisation gibt es erheblichen Verbesserungsbedarf zum Nutzen der Angler. Denen nützt es nichts, wenn ich meine kognitiven Fähigkeiten verbessere.




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du bist nicht zufällig etwas naiv? #h
> 
> Was glaubst du, wieviele Leute auf Bundes- und Landesverbandsebene über die einzelnen Bundesländer verteilt Spahns Meinung teilen? Meine Schätzung: 50%
> 
> Ich hatte gestern wieder so ein erleuchtendes Erlebnis: Goldene Hochzeit meiner Eltern. Schöne Feier und wie es der Zufall so will, sitzen in der Gaststätte zwei Leute, die verbandseitig in Sachsen unterwegs sind. Ich hatte ein paar Schnäpse mit ihnen und habe ein wenig auf den Busch geklopft. Die Jungs waren hinsichtlich ihrer Meinung zu C&R etc. so was von extrem unterwegs (sofortiger Rausschmiss aus Vereinen, Tierquälerei, ...) , dass vermutlich selbst Leute wie Braun rot geworden wären. |bigeyes


50% C&R-Gegner, das wäre ja nicht schlecht. Dann wären ja 50% potenzielle Befürworter!

Unter den Gegnern sind aber nach meiner Schätzung 75%, die nur nachplappern, was die dümmliche VDSF-Ideologie, die nicht in der Lage war, zwischen dem sog. "Trophäenangeln" und der selektiven Entnahme zu differenzieren, ihnen über Jahrzehnte vorgesetzt hat. Wenn hier endlich vernünftige Aufklärungsarbeit betrieben würde, mit sachlichen, differenzierten Argumenten (die es ja gibt und die auch öffentlich gemacht wurden), dann könnten die passiven "Gegner" recht schnell umorientiert werden. Aber stattdessen vermeidet der DAFV ja wieder einmal jede Diskussion, jede Festlegung und jede inhaltliche Arbeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mir persönlich fiele es schwer, das Tun und Nichttun des DAFV zu bewerten, wenn ich immer schon im Vorhinein wüßte, dass die alles falsch machen.


Naja, sie bemühen sich redlich den Eindruck zu vermitteln, grundsätzlich alles falsch zu machen - falls Du für Angler positive Gegenbeispiele guter Verbandsarbeit des DAFV seit Rechtskraft des DAFV kennst, kannst Du die gerne hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162
sammeln und aufführen.................





Brotfisch schrieb:


> . Aber stattdessen vermeidet der DAFV ja wieder einmal jede Diskussion, jede Festlegung und jede inhaltliche Arbeit.


Statt "wieder einmal" doch eher "wie immer" - dann wird auch da ein Schuh draus:
Und es sollte dann auch dem letzten Verbandsclaquer klar werden, warum die Verbände dieser organisierten Angelfischerei in Bund wie Land - denn die lassen ja diesen GF und das Präsidium tun, was sie eben (nicht) tun - Anglern, dem Angeln und nicht zuletzt auch den diese Trümmertruppe bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischern nur schaden...

Da sich das aber die organisierten Angelfischer nicht nur gefallen lassen, sondern die dafür Verantwortlichen den Regeln der Demokratie folgend immer wieder wählen und finanzieren (in Bund wie Ländern), sollen die halt nicht jammern, sondern sich schämen (wenn sie es wirklich anders wollten) ...

Aber hier gehts ja nicht darum, den DAFV besser zu machen (wie auch, ausser abschaffen?)!

*Sondern um das unsägliche und klar anglerfeindliche Verhalten vom DAFV-GF Dr. Spahn und dem DAFV-Präsidium mit der Postulierung eines öffentlich nicht widerrufenen Abknüppelgebotes für alle nicht geschützten Fische und das gleichsetzen von Gemeinschafts/Hegeangeln mit Wettangeln und der Duldung dieser Geschichte durch die LV..*


----------



## BERND2000 (2. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sich das aber die organisierten Angelfischer nicht nur gefallen lassen, sondern die dafür Verantwortlichen den Regeln der Demokratie folgend immer wieder wählen und finanzieren (in Bund wie Ländern), sollen die halt nicht jammern, sondern sich schämen (wenn sie es wirklich anders wollten) ...



Jeder bekommt halt das was er verdient.

 Wobei es egal ist, ob man organisiert ist und sich selbst nicht einbringt oder Veränderungen anstrebt.
 oder..
 Sich gar nicht erst organisiert sondern den organisierten Anglern vorhält nichts zu tun, ....nichts für einen selbst zu tun.:q

 Das beste wäre wohl sich zu organisieren und Veränderungen anzustreben, die Möglichkeit hat Jeder dem es nur wichtig genug ist.

 Wir verdienen halt leider nichts besseres, weil wir ja lediglich "nur" angeln.
 Wenn wir das selbst als nicht so wichtig ansehen, wer denn dann.
 Das betrifft alles Mögliche, den Tierschutz, die zu Wasserstraßen herabgesetzten Flüsse, den Kormoran und vieles mehr.
 Nehmen wir solche Themen als wichtig wahr, werden sie auch Wahlentscheidend, wenn nicht dann nicht.

 Solange Angeln halt mit "nur" verbunden wird, wird man für so etwas Nebensächliches auch kaum etwas verlangen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Und?? 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aber hier gehts ja nicht darum, den DAFV besser zu machen* (wie auch, ausser abschaffen?)!
> 
> Sondern um das unsägliche und klar anglerfeindliche Verhalten vom DAFV-GF Dr. Spahn und dem DAFV-Präsidium mit der Postulierung eines öffentlich nicht widerrufenen Abknüppelgebotes für alle nicht geschützten Fische und das gleichsetzen von Gemeinschafts/Hegeangeln mit Wettangeln und der Duldung dieser Geschichte durch die LV..



Allgemeines zur DAFV-Tätigkeit 2015:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162

Wie den DAFV besser machen (wenn das jemand will):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290651


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ich denke mal,das es für ein offizielles Statement jetzt eh zu spät wäre.

Wer es heutzutage nicht schafft,innerhalb kürzester Zeit zu kommentieren/dementieren,hat schlicht und ergreifend eine der wichtigsten Verbandsaufgaben verpennt.

Der Glaubwürdigkeitszug dürfte da seit ca.3 Wochen abgefahren sein.

Die absolute Untätigkeit in der Sache,spricht da eine ziemlich eindeutige Sprache.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich denke mal,das es für ein offizielles Statement jetzt eh zu spät wäre.


Ja, das zeichnet die Öffentlichkeits"arbeit" des DAFV aus:
Wenn überhaupt, entweder falsch oder zu spät...

Wobei auch in diesem Fall eine vernünftige Erklärung an alle großen Medien mit Hinweis auf die Geschichte sinnvoll und zielführend wäre.

Wenn das mit vernünftigen Argumenten und guter Darstellung gegen allgemeine Abknüppelgebote und die Gleichsetzung von Gemeinschafts- mit Wettangelfischen geschehen würde.


Davon werden Angler aber wohl lange träumen können......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei auch in diesem Fall eine vernünftige Erklärung an alle großen Medien mit Hinweis auf die Geschichte sinnvoll und zielführend wäre.



Wozu?

Die bewährte Radfahrertaktik, oben buckeln-unten treten,ging doch bisher prima auf.

Und überhaupt..die Leute dürfen doch auch weiterhin angeln.

Ziel erfüllt..Petri heil,bon appetit

Oder hatte dieser VDSF 2.0 schon mal Zeitrechnungstechnisch höherwertigeres auf seine Fahne geschrieben?


----------



## yelloman (21. April 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Hi, ich bin noch ganz frisch hier und auch erst seit kurzem so richtig "dabei mit die Angelei".
Ich habe tatsächlich einen Thread mit 38 Seiten gelesen, kann eigentlich auch noch nichts dazu sagen, muss ich erstmal auf mich wirken lassen (und noch verwandte Themen lesen), wow sind das, sagen wirs mal diplomatisch "Missstände", von denen man ja so als ganz normaler Angler effektiv nicht wirklich was mitbekommt, bis zu dem Punkt, wo man völligen Hirnriss als rechtsverbindliche Handlungsvorschrift vor die Nase geknallt bekommt.
Was mir nur immer wieder aufgefallen ist, ist das Wort Abknüppelgebot, so wie sich das alles liest wäre Abknüppelpflicht oder noch "besser" Abknüppelzwang die passendere Bezeichnung finde ich...
So ich versuch jetzt erstmal meinen ausgehängten Kiefer wieder reinzubasteln, aber ging nich anders, sonst hätte ich die Kinnlade nich weit genug runterklappen können...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Das zeigt, dass unsere Arbeit mit recherchieren und veröffentlichen nicht ganz umsonst ist und freut mich daher..

Wenngleich es scheint, als sei bei den jetzigen Abnickern in Verbänden  und Vereinen auch Hopfen und Malz verloren, da die weiter alles stumpf abnicken und bezahlen, birgt es wenigstens die Chance, dass sich zukünftig was positiv für Angler und das Angeln ändert, wenn jetzt eben nicht nur desinformierende Verbandspropaganda zum informieren da ist.

In diesem Sinne danke für Dein Posting - und hilf mitwirken (durch verbreiten von Infos), dass zukünftig Funktionäre und Delegierte wegkommen, die solche Hauptamtler einstellen und bezahlen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Man munkelt, dass Dr. Spahn auf Langeland einen eigenen Parkplatz hat...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Fett!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gründler (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Die ganze Belegschaft mit Anhang hat da so nen Schild gekriegt,die Dänen denken halt gern an uns Deutsche Michels


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Nur mal so zum nachdenken, was da gaaaaaanz locker mal droht, wenn man Angeln wie Dr. Spahn nur zum verwerten propagiert:
*In jedem Donaufisch steckt Quecksilber: Doch wie viel ist eigentlich zu viel?*
http://www.idowa.de/home/artikel/20...ber-doch-wie-viel-ist-eigentlich-zu-viel.html

Da wird z. B. eingegangen auf den Unterschied der Belastung mit Quecksilber .
Der lebensmittelrechtlichen, die (zur Zeit noch) bei 500 Mikrogramm Quecksilber pro Kilogramm Fisch liegt, dagegen zieht die Umweltqualitätsnorm bereits bei 20 Mikrogramm eine rote Linie.

Donaufische liegen wohl alle eher näher an den 500 als an den 20 Mikrogramm..

Und Toxikologen (wie Peter Jennrich im Bericht) sagen klar, dass das unterschätzt wird, da man nicht weiss, welche Vorbelastung ein Mensch habe und Quecksilber eine Halberwertszeit von über 20 Jahren...

Kommen jetzt irgendwelche Beamte/Gutmenschen/Wissenschaftler/Schützer zum Schluss, dass Donaufisch nicht zum menschlichen Verzehr geeignet sei, ist logischerweise das Angeln in der Donau (und allen ähnlich belasteten Gewässern) vorbei, wenn der einzige zugelassene Grund der Verzehr, die Verwertung ist.....

Und Leute wie ein Dr. Spahn unterstützen das noch öffentlich durch nicht dementierte Äußerungen wie in diesem Bericht (siehe Startposting)..

Fazit:
Wer solche Verbandler hat, braucht weder Peta noch sonstige Feinde...

Die Totengräber des Angelns sind in den eigenen Verbänden, speziell beim DAFV...............

Mal drüber nachdenken....


----------



## Franky (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Demnächst - stillen verboten!
http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Gruene-schlagen-Glyphosat-Alarm-article15380726.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Dass da aber lange Angler vorher dran sind, ist Dir auch klar?


----------



## Franky (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Jepp - uns fehlt sowas wie Monsanto....


----------



## kati48268 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Franky schrieb:


> Jepp - uns fehlt sowas wie Monsanto....


Kein Problem, ich kenn da eine, die bei denen ganz tief hinten drin steckt... |rolleyes

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
"Verwertung als einzige Berechtigung des Angelns" wird der Sargnagel des Angelns sein.
Wenn nicht die Belastung als Grund herangezogen wird, könnte es ebenso sein, dass man den "Bedarf" ja auch irgendwie anders decken könnte.
Es ist völlig unbegreiflich, dass unsere DAFV-Gurkentruppe auch noch den Vorreiter für die Sargnagel-Strategie spielt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend von organisierten Angelfischern gewählt und bezahlt - kati, Du hast doch so nett berichtet von Deiner LV-HV - wundert Dich da noch was??

;-))))))


----------



## Jose (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich mag überhaupt kein Fisch - was mach ich denn nun ....
> Klar - ich werde Aktivist und bekämpfe die, denen Fisch schmeckt ...



versteh dich nicht.
magst keinen fisch - gehst aber angeln.
soll mir recht sein, "weisst ja nicht was gut schmeckt",

aber jetzt so ne schizo-position einnehmen, fischliebhaber zu bekämpfen - mag pointiert sein - ist für mich aber einfach nur verknispelt.

was wolltest du uns sagen?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend von organisierten Angelfischern gewählt und bezahlt - kati, Du hast doch so nett berichtet von Deiner LV-HV - wundert Dich da noch was??
> 
> ;-))))))



Wenn es den wenigstens eine Alternative geben würde. Die organisierten Angler haben ja keinen Stimmzettel, wie in einer Demokratie üblich.

Der einzige Weg wäre ein Antrag an die Jahreshauptversammlung, aus dem Verband auszutreten. Da aber niemand wirklich informiert wird, wäre der Versuch vergeblich.

Also bleibt nur der Austritt aus dem Verein, aber dann fehlt der Zugang zu vielen guten Gewässern. 
Die Katze beißt sich in den Schwanz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Gut gemacht....
 Ich hoffe nur das es ausreichend Angler gibt, die so etwas auch lesen und umsetzen.
 Viele wollen ja nur Angeln.


*Arsch huh, Zäng ussenander !*

*Die Gegenseite, wie die Kleinstgruppe "Peta" betreibt selbst auf großen Rockkonzerten Infostände und Werbung.*


 Einige Millionen Angelinteressierte schaffen es nicht einmal, als wahlentscheidende große Interessen-Gruppe wahrgenommen zu werden.
 Das Angeln, scheint selbst vielen Anglern zu unwichtig zu sein, um entsprechend zu wählen.


----------



## kreuzass (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Finde den Leitfaden ganz gut gemacht. Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass er  stickywürdig ist. Zumindest spreche ich mich hiermit ganz klar dafür aus.

(Zusätzlich zum dem Artikel der AP, sprich hier im AB.)

@BERND2000
Oftmals wird doch schlicht und ergreifend der größere Zusammenhang dahinter garnicht erkannt (aus den verschiedensten Motiven und Beweggründen) und daher nicht dementsprechend gehandelt.

Ich würde sogar so weit gehen zu behaupten, dass sogar sogenannte "freie Angler" auch gewisse Einflussmöglichkeiten besitzen. Man muss sich dessen nur bewusst sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Nicht, dass wir unseren Job nicht machen, das ist schon seit 2010 zu lesen und ich weise immer wieder drauf hin..

Die organisierten Angelfischer meinten trotzdem, diese Trümmertruppe DAFV über ihre LV-Funktionäre und Delegierten installieren, wählen und bezahlen zu müssen...

Eigentlich nicht besser verdient, wenn die dann solche Hauptamtler wie Dr. Spahn einfach weitermachen lassen - wenns nicht auch Angler und das Angeln betreffen würde..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Hallo miteinander




BERND2000 schrieb:


> Einige Millionen Angelinteressierte schaffen es nicht einmal, als wahlentscheidende große Interessen-Gruppe wahrgenommen zu werden.
> Das Angeln, scheint selbst vielen Anglern zu unwichtig zu sein, um entsprechend zu wählen.



Wenn ich mich als Angler jetzt da politisch entsprechend reinhauen möchte, welche Partei soll ich denn dann wählen?
Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass eine relevante Partei sich besonders für Angler engagiert. Am ehesten noch "Die Linke". Ist aber problematisch.

Okay, man könnte ja eine Partei "anfixen" (als Folge guter Lobbyarbeit). Und was wäre dann die geeignete Partei?

Und dann soll man dieser "willigen" Partei auch noch nahe bringen, dass Angeln nicht nur zum Nahrungserwerb sondern auch (bei manchem ausschließlich)zum Spaß stattfinden soll. Und dann erklären wir der "willigen" Partei auch noch, dass zwar innerhalb der Anglerschaft selbst die Frage höchst umstritten ist, ob Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb oder darüber hinaus legitim ist. Die "willige" Partei soll aber unbedingt vertreten, dass Nahrungserwerb nicht der ausschließliche Grund ist.

Ich glaub´, da muss man wirklich Optimist sein (sehr positiv formuliert).

Zusammengefasst: Welche Partei soll ich als Angler wählen?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Hier gehts um den DAFV, den Geschäftsführer Spahn und seine Totengräberdienste fürs Angeln - nicht um eine Partei (wobei Du recht hast, alle mehr oder weniger anglerfeindlich - anglerfreundliche gibbets net..)..


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts um den DAFV, den Geschäftsführer Spahn und seine Totengräberdienste fürs Angeln - nicht um eine Partei....


 
 Na ja so eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit meine ich da  schon zu sehen.
 DAFV und die alten Parteien wundern sich, das sie immer mehr Rückhalt bei Ihren Wählern verlieren.
 Gäbe es heute Alternativen würden viele wohl hart abgestraft.

 Bislang sinkt aber lediglich das Interesse an dem was Sie tun, weil viele sich eben nicht mehr vertreten sehen, oder längst resignierten.

 Blöde ist nur das dann die Verweigerer auch noch aus den Reihen der Interessierten stammen.
 Das Desinteresse können die zu Wählenden, dann als Arbeitsnachweis betrachten.

 Fragt doch mal 100 Angler was der DAFV ist.
 Wenn 10 % den überhaupt kennen oder ihm 5 % gute Arbeit bescheinigen würde es mich wundern.


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Hi, wusste nicht so recht wohin damit, gerade zufällig über eine selten so klare schriftliche Formulierung von offizieller Seite gestolpert:

Frage 20:http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/topnav/faq.php

Grüße JK


----------



## Jose (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

*"Angeln nur zur Verwertung"

*und wenn ich nie was fange, 
also nix verwerten kann:
darf ich dann überhaupt noch angeln gehen?


----------



## Polarfuchs (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Nö|bigeyes


Duckundwech............


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Jose schrieb:


> *"Angeln nur zur Verwertung"
> 
> *und wenn ich nie was fange,
> also nix verwerten kann:
> darf ich dann überhaupt noch angeln gehen?




 Solange Du bezahlst und abnickst, wird 'man' da wohl eine Ausnahme bei Dir machen.... |rolleyes


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



jkc schrieb:


> gerade zufällig über eine selten so klare schriftliche Formulierung von offizieller Seite gestolpert:
> 
> Frage 20:http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/topnav/faq.php
> 
> Grüße JK



Ist nicht sooo neu,der LV fährt da seit längerem diese Schiene.

Sollte sich Dr.Spahn ins Büro hängen und auswendig lernen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ist nicht sooo neu,der LV fährt da seit längerem diese Schiene.
> 
> Sollte sich Dr.Spahn ins Büro hängen und auswendig lernen.



Sehr viele Verbote, da kann man sich ja das mehrseitige Dokument ausdrucken und zum Angeln mitnehmen und hoffen, dass man nicht zuviel falsch macht.

Interessant und gar nicht so schlecht finde ich daraus:

20. Wann muss/darf ich einen Fisch zurücksetzen?

Ein gefangener Fisch muss zurückgesetzt werden, wenn
er das Mindestmaß noch nicht erreicht hat,
er in der Schonzeit gefangen wurde oder
es sich um eine nach § 1 Landesfischereiverordnung ganzjährig geschützte Fischart handelt.

Ein gefangener Fisch darf auch zurückgesetzt werden, wenn er aus bestimmten Gründen nicht verwertet werden kann oder soll. Ein Grund ist z. B. das hohe Alter von Fischen, das mit einer Akkumulation von Schadstoffen einhergehen kann. Auch Fische, die als Beifang an den Haken gehen und nicht als Speisefisch in Frage kommen, dürfen zurückgesetzt werden, wenn sie unverletzt sind.

21. Wann ist das Zurücksetzen von Fischen strafbar (catch and release)?

Das Zurücksetzen von Fischen ist nach dem Tierschutzgesetz strafbar, wenn es mit Vorsatz durchgeführt wird. Werden Fische nur mit dem Ziel gefangen, sie nach dem Wiegen und ggf. Fotografieren wieder zurückzusetzen, gilt dieses als Tierquälerei. Eine Verwertungsabsicht besteht bei diesem Vorgang offensichtlich nicht. Das Trophäenfischen geht häufig mit der Praxis des catch and release einher und ist daher sehr kritisch zu beurteilen.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Aus persönlichen Gesprächen weiß ich, dass Präsi & GF v. LFV Westfalen & Lippe diese Releasemodalitäten auch so sehen. Ebenfalls lehnen sie die DAFV-Ideologie 'nur zur Verwertung ab' und sehen darin ebenso wie ich eine riesige Gefahr für die Angelei.
Im Kampf gegen ein Angelverbot DO-Hafen vor einigen Jahren (PCB-Belastung) haben sie diese Position auch öffentlich vertreten.

Es ist dann wiederum nicht zu verstehen, dass auch sie Spahn nicht öffentlich widersprochen und diesen Amoklauf des Typens auch nicht innerhalb des DAFV zum Thema gemacht haben.
Solche Sargnagelschläger gehören nicht in einem Anglerband angestellt, der Typ muss weg!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Sehr viele Verbote, da kann man sich ja das mehrseitige Dokument ausdrucken und zum Angeln mitnehmen und hoffen, dass man nicht zuviel falsch macht.
> 
> Interessant und gar nicht so schlecht finde ich daraus:



Mit den Verboten kann man in der Praxis gut leben, da wird nix so heiss gegessen wie gekocht[emoji6] 

Was bei einem Angeln nur zu reinen Verwertungszwecken drohen kann,hatte der LFV Westfalen-Lippe bereits zu VDSF Zeiten geschnallt,traurigerweise musste dazu erst Gift in Gewässer gelangen bevor es da "klick"im Kopf machte.Aber besser spät aufwachen als überhaupt nicht.


Nachzulesen hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3200938


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es ist dann wiederum nicht zu verstehen, dass auch sie Spahn nicht öffentlich widersprochen und diesen Amoklauf des Typens auch nicht innerhalb des DAFV zum Thema gemacht haben.
> Solche Sargnagelschläger gehören nicht in einem Anglerband angestellt, der Typ muss weg!


Du weisst doch wie das mit Krähen und gegenseitig Augen aushacken ist - die halten zusammen, solange sie noch Kohle von Anglefischern abzocken können - und die zahlen brav weiter..


----------



## kreuzass (14. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Bin da durch Zufall gerade auf etwas gestoßen. Geht um das "Verbot" des Zurücksetzens von maßigen, nicht geschonten Fischen...

Sehr weit unten unter dem Punkt "Schwarzmund-Grundel und Mensch" zu finden. Interessant und doch etwas merkwürdig zugleich. Naja, ich möchte das nicht weiter bewerten. Das überlasse ich dann doch lieber anderen.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarzmund-Grundel#Schwarzmund-Grundel_und_Mensch

/edit
Ubs, sorry. Hab auch gleich die richtige Stelle mit angegeben.


----------



## AllroundAlex (14. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Sorry, aber entweder bin ich zu blöd oder dein Link ist fehlerhaft.


----------



## Tricast (14. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ein übliches Beispiel für Abschreiberei und schlechte, fehlerhafte Recherche der Zeitungen.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------

